# BRAZIL - Stadium and Arena Development News



## Danger! 50000 volts (Jul 14, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *AcesHigh*
> _like Berlin´s Olympic Stadium, where the final match of the 2006 World Cup will happen?_


 

I agree, 06 WC final being held in Berlin is a dissapointment, I made my view clear in the WC 06 venues thread, they should have reduced the height of the pitch, thus increasing capacity of the ground and getting rid of that stupid running track.


----------



## The Game Is Up (Jan 2, 2004)

^ It was a catch-22 situation. If they made it football-only, they "kill off" the history of that venue, even though that history is directly related to the 1936 (a.k.a. the Fuhrer) Summer Olympics. I guess they can defend it by noting that Jesse Owens made history there so the athletics track must stay.

But back to the topic at hand. The Brasilian grounds are multipurpose for a reason. They are places where the people in every city can participate in competitions having to do with athletics, though football will always remain the main activity at those grounds. Also remember that there is a wealth disparity in Brasil, which creates a huge disincentive to reinvest in physical upgrades, maintenance, etc.. When people can only afford a couple of Euro to attend a given match, the clubs are then in an economic disadvantage. Notice when a player becomes very good he is then sold off to one of the continental clubs (usually Italy or Spain). That's because once the player "matures" he is then unaffordable.

It is amazing that South American clubs can even compete in the World Clubs Cup given the circumstances. It shows you how far ahead in player development they have been until recently.


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

The Game Is Up said:


> ^ It was a catch-22 situation. If they made it football-only, they "kill off" the history of that venue, even though that history is directly related to the 1936 (a.k.a. the Fuhrer) Summer Olympics. I guess they can defend it by noting that Jesse Owens made history there so the athletics track must stay.
> 
> But back to the topic at hand. The Brasilian grounds are multipurpose for a reason. They are places where the people in every city can participate in competitions having to do with athletics, though football will always remain the main activity at those grounds. Also remember that there is a wealth disparity in Brasil, which creates a huge disincentive to reinvest in physical upgrades, maintenance, etc.. When people can only afford a couple of Euro to attend a given match, the clubs are then in an economic disadvantage. Notice when a player becomes very good he is then sold off to one of the continental clubs (usually Italy or Spain). That's because once the player "matures" he is then unaffordable.
> 
> It is amazing that South American clubs can even compete in the World Clubs Cup given the circumstances. It shows you how far ahead in player development they have been until recently.



You can say what you like, but, all, the stadiums are shit. Even the Marcana... They could make something out of it, but a lot of work ahead guys


----------



## Isaac Newell (May 17, 2004)

I like Brazilian stadia, especially the concrete bowls like Beira Rio. Most people who go to the world cup are rich JCL's. **** 'em. Don't rebuild the stadia for that bunch of parasites. These are historic buildings.


----------



## The Game Is Up (Jan 2, 2004)

It's not really about "those parasites" but more about fixing them up a bit, making look more decent, pouring some new concrete, put in some new restrooms. Better safety. Things like that. Get those grounds up to speed since a bit older now.


----------



## Danger! 50000 volts (Jul 14, 2005)

Sorry Isaac, but I think you're talking rubbish.

There is no way you can stage a world cup with those grounds, they are unsafe and VERY dated. Besides, its not the image Brazil, the worlds greatest footballing nation, would want to portray to the rest of the world. It would be an embarrasement. The Brasilian govornment will have to inject cash to upgrade basically all the stadiums for the WC. I mean I even heard they can't fill the Maracana, one of the flagship stadiums, cos its not structurally safe.
Historic buildings, please. More like prehistoric. And don't whinge about 'parasites, etc', if you want to stage the WC you are expected to cater for the worlds travelling football fans. I have travelled to 5 different countries to watch England play, I'm not rich, I just save like hell to go. Many of my fellow fans are the same, so grow up and shut up.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

AcesHigh said:


> like Berlin´s Olympic Stadium, where the final match of the 2006 World Cup will happen?


Probably Rio de Janeiro


----------



## panamaboy9016 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Wao!*

What a love that Brazil has over soccer. Every single stadium is gorgeous.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

*Panamerican Games Rio de Janeiro 2007 - Construction Thread*

During the Panamerican Games 2003 in Santo Domingo, Rio de Janeiro won against San Antonio, USA, the dispute to be host of Panam 2007. Since then they are rebuilting many places and constructing new ones. more info in the official site www.rio2007.org.br 

first a little info about the games:

The Pan American games are a continental version of the Olympic Games which includes the Olympic Program sports and others that are not part of the Olympics. Conducted every four years, always one year before the Olympic Games, the first Pan American Games were held in 1951, in Buenos Aires, capital of Argentina. However, its origin dates back to 1932, in the Los Angeles Olympic Games. Inspired by the holding of the first Central American Games six years earlier, the Latin American representatives of the International Olympic Committee (IOC) proposed the creation of a competition that would include all the countries in the Americas, for the purpose of strengthening sport activities in the region. 

The idea resulted in the first Pan American Sports Congress, held in Buenos Aires in 1940. In principle the Congress determined that the inaugural games would be held in 1942 in the Argentine capital - plans that were postponed due to World War II. 

At the end of the conflict, a second Pan American Sports Congress in London during the 1948 Olympic Games, confirmed Buenos Aires as the host for the first Pan American Games, finally scheduled for 1951.
Competitions started on February 25th and included 2,513 athletes from 21 countries, with 18 sports. 

Over more than 50 years, the Pan American Games never failed to occur, and have been held in cities in every corner of the continent. 

From the extreme north, like Winnipeg (Canada), host of two events - 1967 and 1999 - to the south, like Mar del Plata (Argentina) which hosted the 1995 Games. The Pan American Games also visited Mexico City (Mexico), Chicago (USA), Cali (Colombia), San Juan (Puerto Rico), Caracas (Venezuela), Indianapolis (USA), Havana (Cuba) and Santo Domingo (Dominican Republic).
In addition, the Games have already been to Brazil. In 1963, São Paulo was the host to the fourth edition of the event. The Games were a success, mobilizing the entire city to the point where 40 thousand people attended the Opening Ceremony held at the Pacaembu Stadium.

The Pan American Games have been growing in size and importance with as edition of the event occurs. In less than half a century, the event has doubled in number of countries, athletes, and sports, becoming one of the main events in the world's sports calendar.

The editions of the Pan American Games are as follows:

1951 - Buenos Aires (Argentina) - February 25th to March 9th 
2,513 athletes, 21 countries, 18 sports

1955 - Mexico City (Mexico) - March 12th to 26th 
2,583 athletes, 22 countries, 17 sports

1959 - Chicago (USA) - August 27th to September 7th 
2,263 athletes, 25 countries, 18 sports

1963 - São Paulo (Brazil) - April 20th to May 5th 
1,665 athletes, 22 countries, 19 sports

1967 - Winnipeg (Canada) - 24th July to August 6th 
2,361 athletes, 29 countries, 18 sports

1971 - Cali (Colombia) - July 25th to August 8th 
2,935 athletes, 32 countries, 18 sports

1975 - Mexico City (Mexico) - October 12th to 25th 
3,146 athletes, 33 countries, 18 sports

1979 - San Juan (Puerto Rico) - July 1st to 15th 
3,700 athletes, 34 countries, 22 sports

1983 - Caracas (Venezuela) - August 14th to 29th
3,426 athletes, 36 countries, 23 sports

1987 - Indianapolis (USA) - August 7th to 23rd 
4,453 athletes, 38 countries, 27 sports

1991 - Havana (Cuba) - August 8th to 18th 
4,519 athletes, 39 countries, 26 sports

1995 - Mar del Plata (Argentina) - March 11th to 26th 
5,144 athletes, 42 countries, 34 sports

1999 - Winnipeg (Canada) - July 23rd to August 8th 
5,000 athletes, 42 countries, 34 sports

2003 - Santo Domingo (Dominican Republic) - August 1st to August 17th
5,500 athletes, 42 countries, 35 sports

2007 - Rio de Janeiro (Brazil) - July 13th to 29th 
5,500 athletes*, 42 countries, 28 sports*


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

The venues


Marapendi Country Club (Existing)








Sport: Tennis

Location in which the Davis Cup is staged in Brazil, Marapendi has excellent tennis facilities, with clay courts, which will be improved for the competitions of Rio’s 2007 Pan-american Games. The main court will be a temporary facility, and another nine courts will be used. Besides, Marapendi is only 5km away from the Pan-american Village.

Speedway Sports Complex (New)









(that´s not the original render anymore, the actual one is more simple, because it had many problems with the Brazilian´s Confederation of Speedway

Stage of important international competitions, such as Formula 1, Indy/CART and Motovelocidade, the Rio International Speedway, managed by the Prefecture of Rio de Janeiro, will hold in its area of about 1,000,000m² new facilities: the Rio Olympic Arena, where the Basketball and Artistic Gymnastics competitions will occur; the Barra Velodrome, for the Cycling (Track) races; and the National Aquatic Center, for Diving, Swimming and Synchronized Swimming events.
This is one of the facilities located within a 6-mile radius from the Pan American Village

Sports: Artistic Gymnastics, Basketball, Cycling (track), Diving, Swimmingy and Symchronized Swimming 


Capacity:
- Rio Olympic Arena (Artistic Gymnastics and Basketball) - 15,000 people
- National Aquatic Center (Diving, Swimming and Synchronized Swimming) - 15,000 people
- Barra Velodrome (Track Cycling) - 3,000 people

Riocentro Sports Complex (IBC / MPC) (Existing)










Opened in 1977, Riocentro is Latin America 's largest exhibition center. It was designed and built specifically for large events, having hosted, among others, the United Nations Earth Summit (ECO 92) and the Rio Oil & Gas Expo 2002. Managed by the Prefecture, it has five pavilions connected by 16m wide hallways, having a total area of 100,029m² available for exhibits and 22,500m² for open air events, as well as parking for about 5,000 cars and 60 buses.

The Riocentro Convention Center will be the site of the following competitions: Badminton (Pavilion 4), Boxing (Pavilion 2), Fencing (Pavilion 3), Handball (Pavilion 3), Judo (Pavilion 4), Rhythmic Gymnastics and Trampoline (Pavilion 3), Table Tennis (Pavilion 4), Taekwondo (Pavilion 4) Weightlifting (Pavilion 5), and Wrestling (Pavilion 4). This is one of the facilities located within a 10km radius from the Pan American Village. Pavilion 1 will host the International Broadcasting Center (IBC) and the Main Press Center (MPC) will be in pavilion 5.

Sports: Badminton, Boxing, Fencing, Gymnastics (Rhythmic and Trampoline), Handball, Judo, Table Tennis, Taekwondo, Weightlifting and Wrestling.


Cidade do Rock Sports Complex (Temporary)









The 250,000 m² area is known as Cidade do Rock (Rock City) because it hosted Rock in Rio I and III, two major international music festivals. In 1985 and 2001 the Cidade do Rock receiving up to 250,000 people in one evening. The same area will also become a city of Pan-american sports, holding temporary facilities for baseball (stadium and training field), and softball (stadium) competitions. It is one of the areas located within a 10 km radius from the Pan-american Village.

Sports: Baseball and Softball

Capacity:
- Baseball Stadium – 3,000 people
- Softball Stadium – 2,000 people


Miécimo da Silva Sports Complex (Existing)










Algodão Gymnasium, located in the Miécimo da Silva Sports Complex, is one of the most modern facilities of the kind in Brazil . It was inaugurated in 1997, and so was the rest of the complex, which has an area of 64,000 m² and is located 45 minutes away from the Pan American Village . It is the country's largest sports center owned by a Prefecture, and in its short period of existence it has already hosted events such as the basketball show game between American Magic Johnson's and Brazilian Oscar Schmidt's teams. 

Sports: Karate, Skating and Squash

Capacity: 4,000 people

Deodoro Sports Complex (New)









Deodoro Sports Complex, in the Western Zone of Rio de Janeiro, located 26 minutes away from the Pan American Village, will host all Archery, Equestrian (Dressage, Eventing, and Jumping), Hockey, Modern Pentathlon (Shooting, Fencing, Swimming, Equestrian Jumping and Running) and Shooting (Rifle, Trap, Pistol, and Skeet) competitions. 






Sports: Archery, Equestrian, Hockey, Modern Pentathlon and Shooting

Capacity:
- Deodoro Archery Center - 1,000 people
- Deodoro Equestrian Center - 3,000 people
- Deodoro Modern Pentathlon Center - 1,000 people 
- Deodoro Shooting Center - 1,000 people
- Hockey Center - 2,000 people 


João Havelange Sports Complex (New)










The João Havelange Stadium will stage the Athletics competitions and will have a capacity for 45,000 spectators upon completion. It will be 13 kilometers away from the Pan American Village,
providing quick and easy access on the Linha Amarela, an expressway that connects the district of Engenho de Dentro, where the stadium is located, to Barra da Tijuca. 



Address: Rua Arquias Cordeiro, s/nº

Sports: Athletics

Capacity:
- 45,000 people


Maracanã Sports Complex (Renew)
(Opening/Closing Ceremony) 










Built for the 1950 World Cup, the Maracanã Stadium for a long time was the largest stadium in the world. Exactly 50 years later, it was one of the hosts of FIFA's I World Club Championship. One of the most famous symbols in Rio, it went through modernization works over time, and today its magnificence is still impressive. During the Rio 2007 Pan American Games, it will host the Football finals and the Marathon finish line, as well as the Opening and Closing Ceremonies.

The Maracanãzinho Arena, which will host the Volleyball competition, opened four years after Maracanã and it has also hosted major events such as World Championships in men's Basketball (1963) and Volleyball (1990), as well as international concerts. The Júlio Delamare Aquatic Center, completed in 1978, was the last addition to the complex; during the Games, it will host the Water Polo competition. The Maracanã Sports Complex, managed by the State Government and with a total area of 195,600m², also includes the Célio de Barros Track and Field Stadium.


Address: Rua Professor Eurico Rabelo, s/nº, gate 18, Maracanã

Sports: Athletics (the Marathon finish line), football, water polo and volleyball.

Capacity:
- Maracanã Stadium (Opening and Closing Ceremonies, the Marathon finish line and Football) - 95,000 people
- Maracanãzinho Arena (Volleyball) - 13,000 people
- Júlio Delamare Aquatic Center (Water Polo) - 5,000 people


Sambodrmo (existing)










The site of the samba parade during Rio 's Carnival, since 1978, Marquês de Sapucaí Avenue , in Rio 's downtown area, received the current structure of Passarela Professor Darcy Ribeiro (Vice-Governor of the State of Rio de Janeiro at that time) or Sambódromo, as its generally known, in 1984. The purpose was to end the need to assemble and dissemble a provisional seating structure for the parade every year, and the task for the final design of the definitive concrete seating bowl was awarded to architect Oscar Niemeyer. Capable of accommodating 88,500 people, the stands extend along the 650m long avenue and end in a square designed by Niemeyer to also host shows and political rallies, named the Apotheosis Square . 

Sports: Cycling (BMX)

Capacity: 88,500 people 


Glória Marina (Existing)










Main entry for ships arriving in the city from the sea, the Guanabara Bay strikes us with its size and beauty. Its 131km perimeter has 53 beaches, and its 381km² area includes 42 islands in a volume of two billion cubic meters of water. The bay will host Sailing competitions, having the Glória Marina, where a floating pier and noble pier are available in its 105,000m², as the start and end point for the boats. The Glória Marina is 40 minutes away from the Pan American Village.

Address: Avenida Infante D. Henrique s/ nº, Aterro do Flamengo

Sports: Sailing

Capacity: 1,000 people 

Flamengo Park (Existing)










Also known as Flamengo Park, the Brigadeiro Eduardo Gomes Park is Rio's largest, most complete leisure area. With more than 1,000,000m² of green terrain, Flamengo Park is part of the Volta do Rio cycling race, the Latin American competition that gives the winner most points in the ranking of the International Cycling Union (UCI). Located by the Guanabara Bay coastline, Flamengo Park features magnificent gardens designed by renown landscape artist Burle Marx and is the home of the Museum of Modern Art, the Carmen Miranda Museum, the Monument for the Dead in World War II and the Glória Marina - the starting point of the Rio 2007 sailing competitions.

Sport: Athletics (Marathon and Race Walk) and Cycling (Road)

Capacity:
- Cycling (Road) - 1,000 people


----------



## ÜberMaromas (Aug 27, 2005)

Woow the look very nice....Congratulations Rio!!!!


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Outeiro Hill (Existing)










Located near the Speedway and Riocentro, a track will be built in Outeiro Hill for staging the Mountain Bike Cycling competition. It is only six minutes away from the Village. In addition to the location, another advantage is easy access, allowing fast action in case of emergencies. The competition site, located in a huge green area, will be transformed into a permanent sport center.


Address: Estrada de Jacarepaguá, sem número

Sports: Cycling (Mountain Bike) 

Capacity: 2,000 people


Barra Bowling Center (Existing)










Barra Shoping is currently the largest shopping and leisure mall in Latin America . There are 664 stores and 9,400 parking spaces on grounds extending over 165,500 m². Inaugurated in 1981, the mall offers a diversified mix of services and includes a medical center with 30 specialties, a corporate center with 11 office buildings, 18 cinemas, an indoor park and a bowling alley, the Barra Bowling, that has the 20 most modern tracks in Latin America. 

Address: Avenida das América, 4666 - 3 o piso, Barra da Tijuca 

Sports: Bowling

Copacabana Beach (Temporary)










One of the main beaches of the world, postcard of Rio, will host the beach volleyball, triathlon and water marathons, maintaining in the Games its tradition oh hosting national and international events of such modalities. In triathlon, swimming events will be held in one of the ends of the 4,15km beach - Posto 6 (Station 6) - and cycling and racing competitions will be held between Postos 2 and 6. Water marathons will use the structure of triathlon swimming events. Beach volleyball arena will be mounted during the Games in Posto 2. Copacabana is 30 minutes from the Pan American Village.

Sports: Water marathons, triathlon and beach volleyball

Capacity: 
- Beach Arena (beach volleyball) - 5.000 people
- Open Water - 2.000 people
- Triathlon - 2.000 people

Rodrigo de Freitas Lagoon (Renew)










Lagoa (Rodrigo de Freitas Lagoon), as it is called by Rio’s population, is one of the city’s most beautiful sights, and it will be possible to watch the rowing and speed canoeing competitions. Regardless of that fact, the existing Rowing Stadium will be remodeled for providing more comfort to the interested audience. Lagoa is located in the heart of Rio de Janeiro’s South Zone, 25 minutes away from the Pan-american Village.


Address: Avenida Borges de Medeiros, 1524, Lagoa


Pan American Village (New)










The Pan American Village will be located on a 420,000m² land in Barra da Tijuca, a fancy neighborhood towards which the city is growing. Because comfort and convenience for athletes and managers is a priority, the Village will be located within a 10km radius from more than 60% of the competition locations, the Main Press Center (MPC) and the International Broadcasting Center (IBC). Furthermore, all distances inside the Village will be within walking distance, but there will be an internal shuttle system. The Village will be encircled by a ring of vegetation to provide healthful isolation for the athletes. 

The project will follow International Olympic Committee (IOC) guidelines for Olympic Villages. There will be maximum security and comfort, as well as 24-hour medical care services. The apartments will have one, two, three or four bedrooms, and even the beds will take into account the athletes' height. The restaurant will have capacity to serve 4,000 people at one sitting. There will also be large leisure and entertainment facilities for the athletes. The Village will accommodate up to 8.000 persons during the Games. The project includes environmental protection measures, such as swage treatment stations and solar energy use.


Address: Avenida Ayrton Senna, 3.400, Barra da Tijuca 


Sport: Canoe / Kayak (Sprint), Water Skiing and Rowing


Capacity: 3,000 people











The history of the XV Pan American Games Rio 2007 started in 1998. At that time, Rio de Janeiro was the only city which had expressed to the Brazilian Olympic Committee (BOC) its interest in organizing the Games.

In 2001, the Municipal Government of the City of Rio de Janeiro and the BOC fulfilled all the necessary requirements of the candidacy formal process. They elaborated the Letter of Responsibility - defining the commitments and responsibilities which a Pan-american Games host city had to fulfill. The Municipal Government paid the enrollment fee and, in partnership with BOC, created the Candidacy Committee. BOC was endowed with leadership of the bidding process.


At that time, teh Mayor of Rio de Janeiro César Maia, and the president of BOC, Carlos Arthur Nuzman, defined that the event would be concentrated in Barra da Tijuca because of its flat topography, suitable space occupancy, freely available space and good road network. Some of the project's highlights were not only the capacity to bring together all competitions within the same urban perimeter, but also the possibility of concentrating approximately 60 per cent of the competition venues and the Pan American Village within a radius of only 10 Km in the privileged Barra da Tijuca region. This meant convenience and comfort for the athletes and other participating members of the Games. For the city of Rio de Janeiro, it was the consolidation of its vocation to successfully host large scale international events such as the United Nations Conference on the Environment and Development (RIO-92), and the visit of Pope John Paul II.

The Prefecture created the Candidacy Committee, which formalized the project's basic concept, with some budget estimation, and whose ideas were shared by the Municipal, the Federal and State Governments.

DECISIVE SUPPORT

The bid gained support from the three spheres of government - federal, state and municipal ones. Former Brazilian President, Mr. Fernando Henrique Cardoso, the Ministry of Sport, and even the local councilors from Rio's Municipality, with its 42 members, gave the green light to the project. The dream of embracing the Pan American Games 2007 also received support from the state government and the Legislative Assembly of Rio de Janeiro State.

In August 2001, Rio launched its international campaign by presenting the project during the Pan American Sports Organization (PASO) General Assembly, held in Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic. And the city presented its candidacy in international sporting events later in Ecuador, Argentina and Guatemala.

Then in April 2002, Rio confirmed its participation in the dispute by presenting its candidacy dossier to PASO. Together with the document, designed by Getulio Vargas Foundation (FGV) and delivered to each representative of the 42 member countries, the Prefecture paid the second installment of the enrollment fee to ratify the candidacy.

IMPORTANT ADVERSARY

But that was just the beginning. Rio had a very strong competitor. San Antonio - a North American city in the State of Texas that happens to be the electoral cradle of US President, George W. Bush - was offering a major infrastructure to host the Games. In May, Rio de Janeiro presented its candidacy project to the Association of National Olympic Committees (ANOC) General Assembly in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. The next month PASO sent both competing cities an Evaluation Commission and it was soon clear that the dispute would be evenly matched. At that time, in an interview to the Brazilian press, members of this commission revealed that they were rather impressed after their visit to Rio.

Another factor placed Rio de Janeiro in a stronger position. For security reasons, Bogotá, the capital of Colombia, was not able to organize the South American Games, scheduled for April 2002. When the Committee was ready to cancel or postpone the event to 2003, BOC readily offered to host the Games in Rio de Janeiro, São Paulo, Curitiba and Belém. Thanks to the partnerships with the Municipal Goverments of Rio, São Paulo and Curitiba, and the Pará State Government (Belém is the capital), in less than four months an infrastructure capable of providing for 4,650 participants was provided. The successful organization of this event, which took place from August 1st to 11th, had an amazing effect, not only amongst South American countries but also in North, Central America, and the Caribbean. Athletes, referees, coaches and South American organizers could verify very closely the conditions of the city's infrastructure, thus strengthening the ability of Rio and Brazil of hosting the Pan American Games.

THE VICTORY

On the 24th of August 2002, the host-city election date for the 2007 Pan-American Games, Rio's bid arrived in Mexico City, and presented itself with tremendous strength to ODEPA's Assembly. Mayor César Maia; the former Minister for Sport and Tourism, Caio de Carvalho; the Municipal Secretary for Sports and Leisure, Ruy Cezar; the State Secretary for Sports at the time, Asfilófio de Oliveira; the former Municipal Secretary for Tourism, José Eduardo Guinle; the BOC's president, Carlos Arthur Nuzman and the director of international affairs for the bid, Carlos Roberto Osório were there to represent Rio. The final presentation highlighted the social legacy of the Games for Brazil and Latin America as a whole, on the understanding that sport is a vehicle for social inclusion. The presentation created an even greater impact because the video presented statements by President Fernando Henrique Cardoso, and of the four main candidates running for the presidency of Brazil at that time. All of them reaffirmed publicly their support and commitment to Rio with its project of staging the Rio 2007 Pan American Games, allied to the professional expertise and work under COB's leadership.
With so many positive aspects in its favor, Rio ended up celebrating the victory with 30 votes to 21 - the largest difference in votes ever obtained by a city bidding to host the Pan American Games. In the election, the 51 votes were cast by 42 American countries: Brazil, United States, Mexico, Colombia, Canada, Argentina, Venezuela, Puerto Rico and Cuba had already hosted the Games and for this reason had double votes.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

João Havelange Stadium Construction (March/2006)


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Panamerican Village










After the games, it will be sell as residence. There is apartaments with 2,3 and 4 rooms.

November/2004









June/2006


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Vila Panamericana


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Maracanazinho Arena


















Lagoon Rodrigo de Freitas Stadium









Speedway Arena


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

panamaboy9016 said:


> What a love that Brazil has over soccer. Every single stadium is gorgeous.


Unfortunelly they are very old and people destroyed many of the chairs and WCs... so they prefere not to put chairs, also because they can put more people in the stadium.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Estádio João Havleange



tadeu said:


> João Havelange Stadium Construction (March/2006)


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

awesome village..!!


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

will be the best game ever


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Speedyway Complex Construction

Olympic Swimming Pool


















Arena


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

WAOOOOOOOOOO ITS AMAZING HOW BEAUTIFUL ARE THE PANAMERICAN VILLAGES. WAO I THINK RIO WILL BE TOGHETER WITH SANTO DOMINGO THE BEST GAMES EVER, RIO WILL ROCK AMERICA IN 2007. YEAHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

will put Rio in good place for their future Bid for the Olympics


----------



## Venezuelacom (Sep 12, 2002)

Great Venues. It will an imprssive and well orginized games!! Congrats RIO


----------



## gutooo (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks for the updates Tadeu!


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

I think i'd rather hear info on WC 2014 construction.......since it's going nowhere as of now...


----------



## Dreamlıneя (Jun 4, 2006)

Great thread tadeu! All the venues are great! And the village is amazing! it seems that everything is well organized and that we will have the best Panamerican Games ever kay:


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

The Mascot

Cauê


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Panam Village SeptemberUupdate


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

*FIBA Woman´s World Championship Brazil 2006 Arenas*










As well as being one of the first countries to know Basketball, Brazil was one of the first countries to conquer international titles, and specially, to participate in all of the world's main events. With a rich history in triumphs, both with the Women and Men National Teams, our country, apart from having harvests of idols in this sport, also acquired know-how in hosting international competitions. From 1954 to 1997, two World Championships for Men, three World Championships for Women and two World Championships for Junior National Teams (for Women, in 1997, and for Men, in 1979) were accomplished in Brazil.


In 1954, Brazil hosted the second edition of the World Championship for Men, from October 22th to November 5th. National teams from 12 countries came to Rio de Janeiro for a competition staged at Maracanãzinho, a gymnasium for 18 thousand people. Despite the local crowd support, Brazil finished second, losing the gold medal to the United States.


Three years later, in 1957, Rio de Janeiro was again the center of world basketball, hosting the second World Championship for Women. From October 13th to the 26th, 12 countries fought for the title, which was conquered by the United States. Brazil finished fourth.


In 1963, Brazil and Rio de Janeiro set once more the stage for another World Championship for Men. In its fourth edition, the event brought together 13 national teams. This time, the Brazilians, who had already been crowned world champions in Chile-1959, won their second consecutive title. 


In 1971, Brazil hosted representatives from 13 countries for the sixth World Basketball Championship for Women. The party was set in the city of São Paulo, in the Ibirapuera stadium. Fifteen thousand people fought for space to see Brazil win the bronze medal. The Soviet Union won gold. 


In 1979, Brazil accomplished the first World Championship for Junior Men, in Salvador, Bahia. From August 15th to the 25th, 13 countries battled for the title, which was conquered by the United States of America. 


In 1983, the states of São Paulo, Rio de Janeiro and Rio Grande do Sul held the 9th World Championship for Women. Fourteen teams battle for the title. The Soviet Union won its sixth Championship. Brazil finished fifth. 


In 1997, the fourth edition of the World Championship for Junior Women took place in Natal, capital of the northeastern Brazilian state of Rio Grande do Norte. Twelve countries competed. The USA won the gold medal and Brazil finished fourth.


All together, Brazil carried out seven World Championships in five decades. These events brought experience for the national officials, apart from renewing and reinforcing the love of Brazilians for basketball. This can be proved by the crowds who packed gymnasiums in several Brazilian cities that have held these competitions.

BARUERI

Barueri is situated in the region metropolitan of the Great São Paulo, to a distance of 26,5 kilometers of the center of São Paulo. With a population of approximately 248 thousand inhabitants, Barueri is top ten cities with bigger population growth of the State of São Paulo.

City without agricultural zone, concentrates all the population in urban zone. Barueri almost has the totality of its paved ways (99,9%). The extension of the water net is of 420 kilometers, enclosing all the area of the city, and the extension of the sewer net is of 270 kilometers. Barueri offers a great environment for new business companies and industries


















SÃO PAULO

São Paulo is the fourth biggest city in the world and the biggest in South America. It is the main entrance gate of foreign visitors by airplane in Brazil, totalizing around 1.345.000 arrivals by year.

The business tourism and events put the city as a strategic place in Mercosul, always in direct line with the main world capitals. 

The city has 6% of Brazilian population, represent around 9% of the national PIB and has the country's third largest budget.

São Paulo is the biggest national consumer market; which is why it attracts the most important national free market. From the 170 main free markets in the country, 150 of them are in São Paulo.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Julio Delamare Swimming Pool - Maracanã Complex (already finished)










Lagoa´Stadium










Pan Am Village


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

UPDATES (Sorry, the informations are in portuguese)

Joao Havelange Stadium

JULY/2006








SEPTEMBER/2006









A obra do Estádio Olímpico João Havelange segue sem muitos avanços significativos nos últimos meses. A única grande mudança é que a Riourbe finalmente começou o fechamento do anel do estádio. Tal ação ainda não era possível pois faltava uma liberação por parte do governo federal do terreno que pertencia a Rede Ferroviária Federal. Agora que tal questão foi sanada, a Rioburne deu início ao fechamento do anel. 

A obra do Engenhão está atualmente orçada em R$ 307.985.941,04. O valor, que antes era de cerca de R$ 225 milhões, aumentou por causa do remanejamento de uma adutora da Cedae e outros problemas enfrentados pela Riourbe. A obra foi iniciada em setembro de 2003 e tem previsão de término para fevereiro de 2007. 

Atualmente, 1.200 operários trabalham na execução do edifício-garagem com capacidade para 1.380 vagas, na montagem dos pré-moldados de concreto armado, na construção de pilares de sustentação dos arcos da cobertura, na construção da rampa de acesso do setor oeste e do prédio administrativo, além das instalações gerais, redes de água, esgoto e drenagem interna e de ar condicionado, entre outras. 

Durante o Pan, o Engenhão irá receber as provas do atletismo e algumas partidas de futebol. A capacidade do estádio será de 45 mil espectadores, podendo ser aumentada para 60 mil caso o Brasil venha a ser a sede da Copa do Mundo de 2014.


MARACANÃ ARENA

APRIL/2006








SEPTEMBER/2006









Depois de quase dois anos de modificações, o Maracanã está quase concluído. O velho estádio recebeu uma cara toda nova e parece ser mais moderno e adaptado à novas realidades. 

Restam apenas as obras do segundo andar e as cabines de rádio e televisão. Além destas modificações, outros detalhes estruturais serão feitos durante os próximos meses. No segundo andar, vários lances já estão com as cadeiras colocadas. Praticamente todos os demais já recebem as estruturas metálicas para colocação dos assentos. 

As cabines de rádio e televisão também seguem em ritmo intenso de trabalho. Algumas já estão concluídas. A previsão é que surjam 300 posições para emissoras no estádio, ao final da obra. E o velho Maraca fica com uma carinha bem mais simpática.

Em relação ao Maracanãzinho, o aspecto é preocupante. Ao entrar no ginásio onde o Brasil já conquistou títulos internacionais e várias torcidas, esportivas ou musicais, vibraram intensamente, é inevitável ficar apreensivo. Hoje, o Maracanãzinho está praticamente em ruínas, por causa das muitas modificações para o Pan. 

A intenção da Suderj é transformar o local em um ginásio moderno, do mesmo nível das principais arenas esportivas e de espetáculos do planeta. Para isso, foi necessário modificar muita coisa, inclusive na estrutura. 

Os operários trabalham duro. Mas, resultado visível, nem tão cedo. Muita coisa ainda está no ferro e as britadeiras são muito comuns. O cheiro é desagradável e só se entra no ginásio protegido por uma máscara. 

– Está tudo dentro do cronograma. O Maracanãzinho será entregue ao Co-Rio em Abril – garante Sérgio Emilião, presidente da Suderj. 

É aguardar para ver o novo ginásio que vai surgir.

SPORTS´CITY (SPEEDWAY COMPLEX)

MAY2006








SEPTEMBER/2006









A Cidade dos Esportes era a obra mais atrasada para os Jogos Pan-Americanos. Podemos dizer com segurança que era, pois não é mais. O trabalho em três turnos vem rendendo frutos, que já são visíveis aos que visitam o local. 

Ao chegar, um susto. Quem está preparado para ver um local em início de trabalho, assiste aos operários observando detalhes da piscina. A fundação está pronta e o acabamento não deve demorar a ser feito. 

O ginásio é outra grata surpresa. As arquibancadas principais estão erguidas, as rampas estão praticamente finalizadas. A cobertura metálica já começa a ser colocada pelos operários. Sem dúvida, é a obra que mais andou nos últimos meses. 

Além de um ginásio e um parque aquático, a Cidade dos Esportes também deverá receber um velódromo, que está em fase de licitação. Toda a obra será concluída em abril segundo a Prefeitura.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Estádio Willie Davis Maringá-PR


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Pinheirão Curitiba-PR


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Vila Capanema Curitiba-PR


----------



## Weebie (May 29, 2006)

The Athletics Tracks at Germany were not that bad though. I went to matches in Berlin, Nuremberg and Stuttgart but it wasn't too bad. Those stadiums are still miles away from the pitch.


----------



## Benjuk (Aug 12, 2006)

Weebie said:


> The Athletics Tracks at Germany were not that bad though. I went to matches in Berlin, Nuremberg and Stuttgart but it wasn't too bad. Those stadiums are still miles away from the pitch.


I barely noticed the tracks in Nuremberg or Stuttgart, but I felt like I was miles away from the pitch in Berlin - and I wasn't that far back in the stands either.


----------



## Weebie (May 29, 2006)

Its becasue Nuremberg was elevated nicely and low to the ground.


----------



## julio ruix (Feb 2, 2006)

impressive, very good images rio 2007, the sport facilities and the Pan-American village were exelentes, I already imagine like it was my city that is headquarters of the Pan-American games of the 2011, Guadalajara, Mexico, I hope soon to open a thread with data of Guadalajara 2011.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

tadeu said:


> Speedyway Complex Construction
> 
> Olympic Swimming Pool
> 
> ...


really love the simplicity of this swimming centre..


----------



## jamesinclair (Mar 21, 2006)

What will João be used for after the games?


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Impressive!


----------



## AndreÇB (Jan 31, 2007)

jamesinclair said:


> What will João be used for after the games?


João Havelange Stadium (popularly Engenhão), will be used mostly for football games (there was no good 40.000 seater stadium in Rio) and athletics competition. Some football clubs in Rio have already started conversation for using Engenhão after PanAm Games.

Engenhão will probably be inserted into Brazil´s 2014 Fifa World Cup bid. There´s a video in youtube ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEmQNuje_y0 ) with some projects for lowering the pitch, improving to 80,000 seater and making it a exclusive football configuration during the 2014WC. After this, the pitch would be raised again (the athletics track also) and a parking lot would be instaled under the pitch.

Maracanã Stadium is a exclusive football staduim, but it is way too big (95,000). It stays obsolete all over the year.


----------



## Vinicius (Nov 11, 2005)

March 2007:

*João Havelange Stadium*





































*My photos:*

*1.*










*2.*










*3.*










*4.*










*5.*










*6.*










*7.*










*8.*










*9.*










*10.*










*11.*










*12.*










*13.*










*14.*










*15.*










*16.*










*17.*










*18.*


----------



## matherto (Oct 17, 2005)

excellent stuff


----------



## gutooo (Jan 30, 2005)

Its looking good!


----------



## Jim Jones WINS!!!!!! (Mar 10, 2007)

Hope it gets done. The process in one month is very good and with 2800 workers on site they certainly have the manpower. The question is if they have enough time. It would be great to see how the other venues are coming. I am sure workers could be used on the main stadium site when they become available from Maracana and the other sites. 

JIM jones wins !!!!!!!


----------



## AndreÇB (Jan 31, 2007)

About Rio´s "Antonio Carlos Jobim Int´l Airport".
Popularly, Galeão...



Vinicius said:


> ^^
> 
> The old terminal was built in the 50's, but the current Terminal 1 was built in 1977 and the Terminal 2 in 1999.


exactly....

1924: Inauguration of the Naval Aviation School
1945: Official status as international airport
1952: 1st terminal for passengers (not existent nowadays)
1977: Construction of the actual TPS1 (Passenger Terminal 1)
1999: Inauguration of Terminal 2... TPS2

source: Contato Radar Aviation Magazine


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

i think Brazil should try to bid a World Aquatics Championship


----------



## Vinicius (Nov 11, 2005)

March 2007:

*Pan American Village*










*1.*










*2.*










*3.*










*4.*










*5.*










*6.*










*7.*










*8.*










*9.* 










*10.*


----------



## Vinicius (Nov 11, 2005)

*João Havelange Stadium:*

*1.*










*2.* 










*3.*










*4.*










*5.*










*6.*










*7.*










*8.*










*9.*










*10.*


----------



## Jim Jones WINS!!!!!! (Mar 10, 2007)

good stuff I see progress in the last couple of weeks with the stadium. 
The games village looks complete with minor details that can be addressed over the next few months. 

Seeing the track sub surface laid down is a sign that the heavy roof structural work is almost finished. Roofing looks to be almost complete over one main grand stand. 

Great to see it come together. 

Jim jones wins !!!!!!!


----------



## Vinicius (Nov 11, 2005)

March 2007:

*Rio Olympic Arena*

*1.*










*2.*










*3.*










*4.*










*5.*










*6.*










*7.*










*8.*










*9.*










*10.*










*11.*










*12.*


----------



## Vinicius (Nov 11, 2005)

March 2007:

*Maria Lenk Aquatic Center*

*1.*










*2.*










*3.*










*4.*










*5.*










*6.*










*7.*










*8.*










*9.*










*10.*










*11.*










*12.*










*13.*










*14.*










*15.*










*16.*










*17.*










*18.*


----------



## Vinicius (Nov 11, 2005)

March 2007:

*Maracanãzinho Arena*


----------



## Vinicius (Nov 11, 2005)

March 2007:

*Velodrome*

*1.*










*2.*










*3.*










*4.*










*5.*










*6.*










*7.*










*8.*










*9.*


----------



## Jim Jones WINS!!!!!! (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks for the pictures of the facilities . I know someone is going to great efforts to travel across metro Rio for these pictures I thank you very much as I have a ken interest in this and other places hosting sport festivals. The information is hard to dig up other wise. 

jim jones wins !!!!!!!!


----------



## Vinicius (Nov 11, 2005)

^^

Thanks for the comments.  I hope to bring more pics next monday.


----------



## Jim Jones WINS!!!!!! (Mar 10, 2007)

Hey cool I may actually get to see the games via another sport body. 
I would love to get back to rio 

Cheers and look forward to it. If you could put a date in the title it would be great as well 

JIM jones wins !!!!!!!!!


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

The venues and your tracking have been great Vinicius, very throughly and comphrehensive.


----------



## Jim Jones WINS!!!!!! (Mar 10, 2007)

nomarandlee said:


> The venues and your tracking have been great Vinicius, very throughly and comphrehensive.


I agree nomarandlee, the service is invaluable and priceless. I am interested in seeing countries like brazil host these events. I am going to Abuja in the very near future and hope to do a similiar photo posting for those like minded a broader scope of Abuja's bid for the commonwealth games. 

Cheers JIM JONES WINS !!!!!!!!


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

*Looks like Brazil will host the 2014 WC*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/internationals/6553285.stm


----------



## KiwiBrit (Feb 7, 2006)

I'd like to have seen a bit of competition to Brazil's proposal. Just to keep them on their toes.

However, if Brazil do get it, good luck to them. They are football crazy and their people deserve to host a World Cup.


----------



## Benjuk (Aug 12, 2006)

I think it's fair to say that the bar is being set by previous tournaments. Brazil won't want anyone to suggest that South Africa did a better job than them - and as a result I think they'll look to really blow everyone away.

Whilst we are all (rightly) stating that England are in prime position for 2018 as the stadiums are already ready (or have already been planned irrespective of any world cup award) - it's possibly to Brazil's advantage that they don't have any venues ready as it will mean they will be able to create 8-12 venues from scratch.

South Africa are building some magnificent grounds, and I expect the same from Brazil - I just hope they avoid running tracks (I note that most of the new stadiums being built in Venezuela at the moment have tracks).


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

the new stadiums wont have tracks. Everyone in Brazil want arenas like Amsterdam Arena or the portuguese stadiums (Sporting Lisbon, Benfica and Dragão).


----------



## Jim Jones WINS!!!!!! (Mar 10, 2007)

Benjuk said:


> I think it's fair to say that the bar is being set by previous tournaments. Brazil won't want anyone to suggest that South Africa did a better job than them - and as a result I think they'll look to really blow everyone away.
> 
> Whilst we are all (rightly) stating that England are in prime position for 2018 as the stadiums are already ready (or have already been planned irrespective of any world cup award) - it's possibly to Brazil's advantage that they don't have any venues ready as it will mean they will be able to create 8-12 venues from scratch.
> 
> South Africa are building some magnificent grounds, and I expect the same from Brazil - I just hope they avoid running tracks (I note that most of the new stadiums being built in Venezuela at the moment have tracks).


Brazil is on a stadium building curve right now and that is better then this point in te bid fo the 2010 WC for south africa. The new Olympic stadium in Rio has provisions for a raised soccer pitch over their athletics surface. That stadium also has expansion provisions in the plans


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

AcesHigh said:


> the new stadiums wont have tracks. Everyone in Brazil want arenas like Amsterdam Arena or the portuguese stadiums (Sporting Lisbon, Benfica and Dragão).


It's not like most of them have tracks, but they do have the tradition of building oval shaped stadiums in Brasil. So they want to go the European way now?


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

*List of Possible World Cup Venues*

1. Estadio Mane Garrincha, Brasilia-75,000
2. Estadio Maracana, Rio de Janeiro-95,000
3. Estadio Olimpico Joao Havelange, Rio de Janeiro-45,000
4. Estadio Morumbi, Sao Paulo-80,000
5. Kyocera Arena, Curitiba-50,000
6. Estadio Beira Rio, Porto Alegre-65,000
7. Estadio Mineirao, Belo Horizonte-66,000
8. Estadio Serra Dourada, Goiania-55,000
9. Estadio Fonte Nova, Salvador-66,000
10. Estadio Mangueiroa, Belem-54,000
11. Estadio de Arruda, Recife-66,000

I wanted to include Estadio Castelao (Sao Luis, 75000) in this list, but FIFA regulations only allow for a maximum of 10 host cities.


----------



## Ravazzi (Apr 16, 2007)

Algumas Fotos do Estádio Olimpico João Havelange Atualizadas, foram tiradas no dia 13 de Abril.

Some photos of João Havelange Olimpic Stadium updated at 13 april.


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Chimaera said:


> It's not like most of them have tracks, but they do have the tradition of building oval shaped stadiums in Brasil. So they want to go the European way now?


im brazilian if you dont know.

look, most stadiums in Brazil are OLD. Also, some stadiums have tracks because they are PUBLIC (belong to the state or city) and therefore, building them for other purposes and just football made it easier (I guess) to get the cash to build them.


the fact is that without a World Cup, Brazil would not build new stadiums. We needed the excuse of hosting a World Cup to justify spending billions in stadiums... companies will want their names to appear to the whole world if they put their money on stadiums, and only at a World Cup will the new brazilian stadiums be promoted around the world, and with them, the names of companies.


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Jim856796 said:


> 1. Estadio Mane Garrincha, Brasilia-75,000
> 2. Estadio Maracana, Rio de Janeiro-95,000
> 3. Estadio Olimpico Joao Havelange, Rio de Janeiro-45,000
> 4. Estadio Morumbi, Sao Paulo-80,000
> ...


12 cities. And the Porto Alegre spot will most likely go to the soon to be built Grêmio Arena, not to Beira Rio. Grêmio will demolish its 1953 stadium and build a new one. Inter just wants to reform its 1970 stadium.

Also, hardly any of these stadiums, maybe exception to Morumbi and Maracanã, will host the World Cup. New stadiums shall be built. Recife has a VERY NICE project.


----------



## KoolKeatz (Jan 30, 2007)

AcesHigh said:


> companies will want their names to appear to the whole world if they put their money on stadiums, and only at a World Cup will the new brazilian stadiums be promoted around the world, and with them, the names of companies.


the fifa dont allow stadiumnames including sponsor names. at the wc in germany all stadiums with a company-name like "allianz"-arena, "aol"-arena, "signal iduna"-park had to renamed in "fifa world cup stadium" during the 4 weeks of the world cup. even on the strees signs!! the fifa dont permit any companys to advertise during the wc. only the main sponsors (paying millions) can advertise hno: 

btw: novo hamburgo? is that "new hamburg"? never heart about it. is this city based on german settler?
im just interested because hamburg is my hometown.


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

KoolKeatz said:


> the fifa dont accept stadiumnames including sponsor names. as the wc in germany all stadiums with a company-name like allianz-arena, aol-arena, veltins-arena have to renamed in "fifa world cup stadium" during the 4 weeks of the world cup. even on the strees signs!! the fifa dont like companys which advertise without their supervision and finacial profit. hno:



yes, its stupid. But even so, there are thousands of TV specials about the World Cup stadiums and cities before the World Cup, and people end up KNOWING about the real name of the stadiums. I mean... everybody knew the Munich stadium was called ALLIANZ ARENA, even if DURING the world cup, it was called just FIFA WORLD CUP STADIUM.




> btw: novo hamburgo? is that "new hamburg"? never heart about it. is this city based on german settler?
> im just interested because hamburg is my hometown.


To avoid getting off-topic, I will PM you.


----------



## Benjuk (Aug 12, 2006)

Jim856796 said:


> 1. Estadio Mane Garrincha, Brasilia-75,000
> 2. Estadio Maracana, Rio de Janeiro-95,000
> 3. Estadio Olimpico Joao Havelange, Rio de Janeiro-45,000
> 4. Estadio Morumbi, Sao Paulo-80,000
> ...


Can't remember who it was, but someone quite high up in Brazil stated a couple of months back that NONE of Brazil's existing stadia conformed to FIFA World Cup regulations regarding seating, facilities and/or pitch size, etc. So the above list can go in the bin...

Pity - part of me thinks that when visiting a world cup, supporters should get to experience football the way the locals do... This is one of the reasons I was cheesed off that the German's couldn't use any standing during the finals last year.


----------



## Jim Jones WINS!!!!!! (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks very much Ravazzi for the Photos. It looks like progress has been made but time is running out with several venues at the unfinished points of construction . Time management and how thew stadium was put together really have to be questioned. Looking at photos of Abuja National Stadium during the construction phase to me the difference seemed to be the Julius berger the construction company in nigeria used large tower cranes as opposed to large wheeled mobile crane in Rio for this stadium. 

I have seen the use of the large tower cranes for other stadiums. 

The stadium is looking good but will it be finished on time. Brazils complaints of the domincain republic hosting of 2003 might bite Rio in the ass with the state that construction is at today for rio 2007. 

Jim Jones WINS !!!!!!!


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Maracanã


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

By Vinicius Engenhão - 19 de abril[/B]

*1.*










*2.*










*3.*










*4.*










*5.*










*6.*










*7.*










*8.*










*9.*










*10.*










*11.*










*12.*










*13.*










*14.*










*15.*










*16.*










*17.*










*18.*










*19.*










*20.*










*21.*










*22.*










*23.*


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

By Vinicius

Obrigado. 

Fotos das obras no Autódromo:

*1.*










*2.*










*3.* A urbanização do entorno da Arena já está bem avançada.










*4.*










*5.*










*6.* As laterais do Velódromo começam a ser fechadas.










*7.*










*8.*










*9.*










*10.* Repararam no 14-Bis ali no campo de vôo do CEU.


----------



## Jim Jones WINS!!!!!! (Mar 10, 2007)

Fantastic looking and the progress on the new stadium is incredible. For the 13 to 19 th they really hauled ass. Maracana looks fantastic as well. The pictures of Maracana are probably the best I have seen the stadium. If they were somehow to have a fabric roof extension on the concrete roof you would be looking at a world cup standard stadium from what I have read. 

Two stadiums that are fresh with modern fixtures will go along ways to hosting the world cup and the olympics. 

Thank you very much for the pictures I know the trouble that was gone to for these I am do thank you sincerely

Jim Jones WINS !!!!!!!!


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

new pic of João Havelange Stadium


Vinicius said:


> *Engenhão - 25 de abril*


----------



## Ander Vaz (Jul 10, 2006)

Beira Rio stadium - Porto Alegre city:
http://www.internacional.com.br/pagina.php?modulo=2&setor=18&codigo=4856


Actual Beira-Rio in Porto Alegre










The history and the new project:




[/QUOTE]

The new Beira-Rio for the 2014 World Cup




































Primeiros esboços do projeto:

* Cobertura: 75 módulos construídos em estrutura metálica

* Estacionamento com 6 mil vagas

* 32 cabines de imprensa para 400 profissionais

* Centro de treinamento com 4 campos, academia, departamento médico, fisioterapia e sauna

* Construção de um hotel: investimento do capital privado (rede hoteleira), apoio ao turismo, shows e eventos

* Não haverá a necessidade de interdição do estádio durante a execução do projeto

* Gigantinho: reformado e adequado para shows e convenções

* Investimento previsto em R$ 55 milhões

* Arquitetos responsáveis: Fernando Balvedi, Gabriel Garcia e Maurício Santos (Hype Studio)








































Detalhe do trajeto do futuro aeromóvel, projeto que começa a sair do papel finalmente. A primeira linha, ligando os prédios da Puc já está em aprovação.
Liga o metrô de Poa ao futuro Barrasulshopping.
Mais detalhes: http://www.trensurb.com.br/php/noticias/noticias_detalhe.php?pNoticia_id=852&pDestaque=0

http://beirario2014.blogspot.com/search/label/Falta de Projeto










Na última foto, o aeromóvel, linha de testes que existe em Porto Alegre.







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Gherkin (May 30, 2005)

There are some nice looking stadiums above. More details wouldn't go unnoticed, as people will be wondering if some of those stadiums will be built for the 2014 World Cup.


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

please merge all those "brazilian stadiums" topics, in a "clean" version (without dubble posts), right now they almost look like some kind of spam. I don't know what the idea behind it is (lobbying for WC2014?) but here are some remarks:

1) at least try to use some English, this is an international subforum
2) adjust the size of the images
3) 1 topic, no double posts, some information (follow the example of Mulambo)


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Chimaera said:


> please merge all those "brazilian stadiums" topics, in a "clean" version (without dubble posts), right now they almost look like some kind of spam. I don't know what the idea behind it is (lobbying for WC2014?) but here are some remarks:
> 
> 1) at least try to use some English, this is an international subforum
> 2) adjust the size of the images
> 3) 1 topic, no double posts, some information (follow the example of Mulambo)



He is right. respect the other topic. When you create a new one, look if there is any other thread opened about the same subject.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Maracanã Rio de Janeiro


IMPÉRIO-BR said:


> I love Maracana in Rio.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

1.CASTELÃO-FORTALEZA









2.ARRUDA-RECIFE









3.ARENA KYOCERA-CURITIBA








PROJECT









4.VILA BELMIRO-SANTOS









5.ILHA DO RETIRO-RECIFE









6.MORUMBI-SÃO PAULO









7.MINEIRÃO-BELO HORIZONTE









8.MANGUEIRÃO-BELEM









9.MACHADÃO-NATAL









10.OLIMPICO-PORTO ALEGRE








PROJECT









11.SÃO JANUARIO-RIO DE JANEIRO









12









13????-VOLTA REDONDA









14.PACAEMBU-SÃO PAULO









15.FONTE NOVA-SALVADOR









16.COUTO PEREIRA-CURITIBA









17.BEIRA RIO-PORTO ALEGRE








PROJECT

















18.MARACANÃ-RIO DE JANEIRO









19.MANE GARRINCHA-BRASILIA








PPROJECT









20.PROJECT OF THE STADIUM OF THE CORINTHIANS-SÃO PAULO









21.ORLANDO SCARPELLI-FLORIANOPOLIS








PROJECT









22.ENGENHÃO-RIO DE JANEIRO








PROJECT









23.SERRA DOURADA-GOIANIA









24.ANACLETO CAMPANELA-SÃO CAETANO









25.VIVALDÃO









26.PROJECT-RECIFE

















27.ARENA BARUERI-BARUERI








PROJECT


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Updates from Brazilian forumer



aoliveira100 said:


> Oi gente.
> Hj estive na visita as obras do autódromo e tirei algumas fotos. Não tirei muitas pois esqueci em casa meu cartão de memória maior. Ahh ... e tentei fazer o melhor. Sou péssimo tirando fotos hehe.
> 
> *Fotos da Arena Multiuso*
> ...


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Forest Arena (Rio Branco, Acre)

10.


----------



## Jim Jones WINS!!!!!! (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks and it looks like things are coming together quickly. I watch the Brazil forums now for the latest but will not post since it is all in Portugesse . 

Thanks for the update i continue to be interested .


----------



## jamude18 (Feb 19, 2007)

there is like a 1000 stadiums in brazil...


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Jim Jones WINS!!!!!! said:


> thanks and it looks like things are coming together quickly. I watch the Brazil forums now for the latest but will not post since it is all in Portugesse .
> 
> Thanks for the update i continue to be interested .


Sorry for that, i should post the updates here in english.. but don´t worry, u can post in english in Brazilian forum for sure, everybody there is very friendly and know english very well... sure they will respond to u


----------



## wicca13 (Jun 23, 2006)

great job, brazil and rio really are investing in the pan american games!


----------



## João Paulo (May 19, 2005)

Great Job Rio. I hope everything is ready in time.


----------



## AndreÇB (Jan 31, 2007)

Jim Jones WINS!!!!!! said:


> thanks and it looks like things are coming together quickly. I watch the Brazil forums now for the latest but will not post since it is all in Portugesse .
> 
> Thanks for the update i continue to be interested .



Feel free to join us, even posting in English...
Just for the information we´re at "Foruns Brasileiros" -> "Projetos" -> "Pan Rio 2007 - Estágio das obras III"

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=460922


----------



## Jim Jones WINS!!!!!! (Mar 10, 2007)

tadeu said:


> Sorry for that, i should post the updates here in english.. but don´t worry, u can post in english in Brazilian forum for sure, everybody there is very friendly and know english very well... sure they will respond to u


no problem at all the old saying a picture is worth a thousand words . The main stadium is coming along nicely . With the arena at the speedway looking to be pretty much in the completion stage I would say the focus of attention would probably be the arena at Maracana which looked the furthest behind. Rio is going to have some Olympic standard facilities after construction is complete and that puts Rio is a position that Chicago, Tokyo ,and the other cities wanting to host the 2016 Olympics are not. 

The big push to completion will be this month. 

Great stuff Rio keep it up and the World Cup 2014 will hopefully lead into the 2016 olympics.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Jim Jones WINS!!!!!! said:


> no problem at all the old saying a picture is worth a thousand words . The main stadium is coming along nicely . With the arena at the speedway looking to be pretty much in the completion stage I would say the focus of attention would probably be the arena at Maracana which looked the furthest behind. Rio is going to have some Olympic standard facilities after construction is complete and that puts Rio is a position that Chicago, Tokyo ,and the other cities wanting to host the 2016 Olympics are not.
> 
> The big push to completion will be this month.
> 
> Great stuff Rio keep it up and the World Cup 2014 will hopefully lead into the 2016 olympics.


Actually, The Maracana´s Arena was the worst delay, but now is almost finished.. our worries is with a building in the velodrome and the Lake Stadium... The Marina garage for sail boats is already too delayed that will be a temporary construction. Besides that, everything


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Jim Jones WINS!!!!!! said:


> no problem at all the old saying a picture is worth a thousand words . The main stadium is coming along nicely . With the arena at the speedway looking to be pretty much in the completion stage I would say the focus of attention would probably be the arena at Maracana which looked the furthest behind. Rio is going to have some Olympic standard facilities after construction is complete and that puts Rio is a position that Chicago, Tokyo ,and the other cities wanting to host the 2016 Olympics are not.
> 
> The big push to completion will be this month.
> 
> Great stuff Rio keep it up and the World Cup 2014 will hopefully lead into the 2016 olympics.


Actually, The Maracana´s Arena was the worst delay, but now is almost finished.. our worries is with a building in the velodrome and the Lake Stadium... The Marina garage for sail boats is already too delayed that will be a temporary construction. Besides that, everything will be read until the opening


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Sobral Stadium, Ceará


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

*New Internacional´s Beira Rio Stadium! Awesome renders!*

more info (portuguese) at
http://www.internacional.com.br/pagina.php?modulo=2&setor=18&codigo=4856


Location of the Beira-Rio stadium in Porto Alegre









Reform Project

* Cover: 75 modules built in metalic structure

* Car park for 6000 cars.

* 32 press cabins for 400 people

* Training Center with 4 fields, academy, medical department and sauna

* Construction of an hotel: 3rd party private capital investment

* No need to interdict the stadium during the project execution

* Gigantinho (shows and small areas sports (futsal, volley, basketball) arena at the side of the stadium): reformed and adequated to 21st century shows and conventions

* Projected Investment: R$ 55 milhões

* Responsible Architects: Fernando Balvedi, Gabriel Garcia e Maurício Santos (Hype Studio)















































































Detail of the traject of the future aeromovel, project that finally starts getting off the paper. The first line, connecting the buildings of PUC University are already approved.
It will connect the Porto Alegre subway to the future BarraSul Mall (under construction), passing on the side of the Beira Rio stadium, on the way.
more details (portuguese)
http://www.trensurb.com.br/php/noticias/noticias_detalhe.php?pNoticia_id=852&pDestaque=0

http://beirario2014.blogspot.com/search/label/Falta de Projeto










at this last picture, the aeromovel prototype


----------



## EADGBE (Feb 28, 2006)

I really like the imaginitive use of 'roof pods' for the box facilities. I've never seen anything like it before:










I wonder if they are one-storey or two...


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

5 DE JULHO - 5TH JULY - 5 DE JULIO
CABRÁLIA E PORTO SEGURO (BAHIA)
PAÍS REPRESENTADO: BAHAMAS

Cabrália - BA










Santa Cruz Cabrália is a city located in the Brazilian Northeast region, on the far South of Bahia state, in the so-called Costa do Descobrimento (Coast of the Discovery), the cradle of Brazilian civilization. It was to this bay, which for centuries was called "porto seguro" (safe haven) and is currently named "Cabrália," that the Portuguese tall-ships arrived when Brazil was discovered on April 21st, 1500. Endowed with the best beaches in the region for sports like surf, Santa Cruz Cabrália has a beautiful belvedere, called Mirante da Coroa Vermelha, where visitors can watch the sun rising in the horizon and the full moon. On a hill close by lies the Historical Center of the city, where the highlights include the Church of N. Sra. da Conceição, the old Assembly, the Jailhouse and another belvedere called Rio João de Tiba.

Porto Seguro- BA

Porto Seguro has nearly 130,000 people and almost its entire area is considered a historical patrimony, meaning that the construction of tall buildings (over three stories) is not allowed. The city was founded in 1534.

It shares with Santa Cruz Cabrália the honor of being the arrival point of the first Portuguese in Brazil.

Porto Seguro has an extensive coastline (around 85km) with white, fine-sand beaches and no pollutiopn; the north shore has a world-class infrastructure, while the south shore is reaching this level (north and south shores are divided by the Buranhém river’s mouth, which is 500m wide). 




















Former Volleyball player Giovane world and olympic champion


----------



## gutooo (Jan 30, 2005)

Nice updates tadeu!


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Brazil is more than capable of hosting a first rate Pan American Games. Good luck with running a smooth event, and I hope you get the Summer Olympics too.

What are those blue, red, yellow, and green sets of towers? Is it the athlete's village? Nice setting, but possibly the only 2nd rate buildings in the whole lot. The rest is great.


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

isaidso said:


> Brazil is more than capable of hosting a first rate Pan American Games. Good luck with running a smooth event, and I hope you get the Summer Olympics too.
> 
> What are those blue, red, yellow, and green sets of towers? Is it the athlete's village? Nice setting, but possibly the only 2nd rate buildings in the whole lot. The rest is great.


Yes Is it the athlete's village :yes: 

kay:


----------



## vahebaronian (Mar 9, 2007)

Go Rio...Hope you guys get the 2016 Olympic games as well....:banana:


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

vahebaronian said:


> Go Rio...Hope you guys get the 2016 Olympic games as well....:banana:


Yes!! I too.... :banana: :carrot: :cucumber: :banana2: :cheer: :grouphug:


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

June 6
Goiânia - GO

Together with the federal capital, Goiânia, the capital city of Goiás state, forms one of the larger population density and consumer axes in the Brazil. Founded on October 24th, 1933, there are over than 6 million people living in the city nowadays within a tight 200 km long strip.

Originally leveraged by cattle breeding and agriculture, the city’s economy today relies mainly on trade, services and industrial production, especially in the foodstuff, clothing, furniture and mining markets. 


Country represented:
DOM - Dominican Republic


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

*9.*










*10.*










*11.*










*12.*










*13.*










*14.*










*15.*










*16.*










*17.*










*18.*










*19.*










*20.*










*21.*










*22.*










*Engenhão - 04 de junho*

*1.*










*2.*










*3.*










*4.*










*5.*










*6.*










*7.*










*1.*










*2.*










*3.*










*4.*










*5.*










*6.*










*7.*










*8.*










*9.*










*10.*










*11.*










*12.*










*13.*










*14.*










*15.*










*16.*















































to achando o tamanho do placar excelente.































































essa placa de saída aí é igual a do metrô 




















































































































































































Resta muita coisa a ser feita ainda









Piscina de aquecimento (Vejam que o tal posto continua alí)













































Neste lado, ao fundo, das arquibancadas, se não me engano colocarão arquibancadas provisórias no chão









Entrada


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

great news... most of then will be renovated for world cup


----------



## infernal (May 27, 2007)

^^ Just AMAZING. Can't wait until it's done!


----------



## infernal (May 27, 2007)

^^ That's great isn't it! :banana:


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim (Oct 29, 2005)

Sweeeet Jesus....it's lucky I've got broadband...my old internet setup would have melted by now!

Can you not do that again? As much as I like seeing some of these projects, you have posted faarrrrrrr too many pics for one page, quite a lot of which are rather irrelevant ones that you didn't need to post. I mean how many pics of that 'Arena Da Foresta' are there....ffs we don't need to see every quare inch of every stadium there is in Brazil, ok? 

Lots of projects, which is good to see....I'm still sceptical though. Of all the WC's in my memory this has the biggest worry about completion issues (tho South Africa might come close). Basically 10-12 stadiums will have to be built or renovated and all the transport links improved, suitable accomodation fitted out...etc etc etc.....and most of this has got to be done in under 6 years, as the stadiums have to have been in use for a year before the WC as far as I understand.....that's asking a heck of a lot when you conisder Brazil's financial situation, the various areas not connected to the WC where money should be being spent, the rather delayed nature of all this construction.....


----------



## Leandrix (Nov 14, 2006)

¡¡¡Amazing thread!!!


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Jack Rabbit Slim said:


> Sweeeet Jesus....it's lucky I've got broadband...my old internet setup would have melted by now!
> 
> Can you not do that again? As much as I like seeing some of these projects, you have posted faarrrrrrr too many pics for one page, quite a lot of which are rather irrelevant ones that you didn't need to post. I mean how many pics of that 'Arena Da Foresta' are there....ffs we don't need to see every quare inch of every stadium there is in Brazil, ok?
> 
> Lots of projects, which is good to see....I'm still sceptical though. Of all the WC's in my memory this has the biggest worry about completion issues (tho South Africa might come close). Basically 10-12 stadiums will have to be built or renovated and all the transport links improved, suitable accomodation fitted out...etc etc etc.....and most of this has got to be done in under 6 years, as the stadiums have to have been in use for a year before the WC as far as I understand.....that's asking a heck of a lot when you conisder Brazil's financial situation, the various areas not connected to the WC where money should be being spent, the rather delayed nature of all this construction.....


You may not, but many people like to see each detail... sorry if you dont like dont enter


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

June 7 
Ouro Preto - MG










Ouro Preto is famous for its magnificent colonial architecture. Declared Humanity Cultural Heritage, the city has one of the largest homogenous sets of baroque architecture in Brazil.





























Country represented 
VIN - San Vicente and Granadinas 


*June 7 
Belo Horizonte - MG*










Belo Horizonte, the capital city of Minas Gerais state, is the third largest city in Brazil. Located in the Southeast Region, in a strategic geographic site for both the country and the Americas, BH is surrounded by the mountains of Serra do Curral, which is a natural frame and a historical reference of the city. Besides the natural assets and easy access by air or road, Belo Horizonte is renowned by the beauty of its architectural works, strong trade and service industry, and a rich artistic and cultural output.




Country represented 


CAN - Canada


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

*June 8
Vitória - ES*










Vitória, the capital city of Espírito Santo state, is the heart of a geographic area that shows a significant level of urbanization named Greater Vitória Metropolitan Area, comprising the cities of Vitória, Cariacica, Fundão, Guarapari, Serra, Viana and Vila Velha.

Besides the main island, another 34 islands and a continental strip of land are also part of this city, whose area adds up to approximately 93.381 km².

Country represented 
CRC - Costa Rica


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim (Oct 29, 2005)

^^ Lol, mate, there's a difference between being detailed and being overbearing!! I can assure you that no-one really wanted to see quite THAT much err... 'detail' as you put it.

Look man, I'm not criticising your effort or your country or anything like that. I think it's great that you're so enthusiastic about Brazil's prospects for the 2014 WC and that you want to show what stadiums it has already got, but I'm just giving you a bit of advice that it is unneccesary to post sooo many pictures. You only need show two or three pics for each stadium: exterior shot and interior shot. Just look at post #44, just look at how many shots there are that look almost exactly the same as the one before it, showing parts of the stadium which we don't need/want to see.

It is just a courtesy on this (or any other) forum that you don't overload a page in a thread with too many pictures...k?

As I said, I'm not having a go at you, just...bit of...constructive criticism.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Jack Rabbit Slim said:


> ^^ Lol, mate, there's a difference between being detailed and being overbearing!! I can assure you that no-one really wanted to see quite THAT much err... 'detail' as you put it.
> 
> Look man, I'm not criticising your effort or your country or anything like that. I think it's great that you're so enthusiastic about Brazil's prospects for the 2014 WC and that you want to show what stadiums it has already got, but I'm just giving you a bit of advice that it is unneccesary to post sooo many pictures. You only need show two or three pics for each stadium: exterior shot and interior shot. Just look at post #44, just look at how many shots there are that look almost exactly the same as the one before it, showing parts of the stadium which we don't need/want to see.
> 
> ...



Sorry, I agree with you... I was angry because I got used with people that just want to critize the Brazilian Stadiums... but i understand you.


----------



## AndreÇB (Jan 31, 2007)

hey "gringos" (non-brazilians) !

please keep giving your opinions, critics and sugestions...

it´s important for us to know what everybody thinks about our job.


----------



## Dreamlıneя (Jun 4, 2006)

Amazing job!


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

*June 9
Salvador - BA*










Salvador, the capital city of Bahia state, was Brazil’s first capital city and, according to 2005 estimates, it has the third largest population in the country, after São Paulo and Rio de Janeiro. City dwellers are called “Soteropolitanos,” a name resulting from the Greek words sotero (which means savior) and polis (city), thus the City of the Savior. Salvador’s metropolitan area is the largest metropolis in Northeast Brazil along with Recife, and the 5th metropolitan region in Brazil and the 7th in Latin America, after Mexico City, São Paulo, Lima, Bogotá, Rio de Janeiro and Santiago. Salvador is the state’s economic heart, with its port, industrial, administrative and tourist center, several Universities and a Naval Base.

Country represented 

CUB - Cuba


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

*June 10
Canindé de São Francisco - SE*

Canindé is a word of indigenous origin meaning arara (macaw) and papagaio (parrot). The city is located in the semi-arid region of Sergipe state, where the Caatinga biome covers most landscapes. The city is located on the border of Sergipe with the states of Alagoas and Bahia, and is 213 km away from the capital Aracaju.

In the city’s rural area there are important archeological sites with ancient inscriptions on rocks, trails, beaches and river islands. The Xingó hydroelectric power plant, the Lake, the Canyon, the Xingó Archeology Museum (MAX), the Mundo Novo farm and the Cangaço Trail are some of the main visitor attractions in the area. 

Country represented 


ANT- Antigua e Barbuda 

Statistics 
Population: 25.000 people 
Region: Northeast 





































*June 10
Aracaju - SE*










Aracaju, the capital city of Sergipe state, is located on the coastline and crossed by the Sergipe and Poxim rivers. The word “Aracaju” derives from the expression ará acayú, which in Tupi-Guarani language means “Cajueiro dos Papagaios” (Cashew Tree of Parrots). The word ará means parrot and acayú, “cashew fruit.”

Services, industrial activity and tourism compose the basis of the city’s economy. For some years the local City Hall has been hosting the famous Forró Caju, a festival that often gathers about 200,000 visitors a day. The event was so successful that it is now included in the Northeast calendar of June events and, together with the events in Caruaru (PE) and Campina Grande (PB), it is seen as one of the most important of typical Brazilian June festivities.

Country represented

ANT- Antigua e Barbuda 

Statistics 
Population: 505.286 people Area: 174 km²
Region: Northeast


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

*June 13
Maceió - AL*










Maceió is the capital city of Alagoas state and its name comes from a Sugar Cane Plantation, located on the banks of the Mundaú Lagoon, named "maçaio," from the Tupi language word "Massayó-k," which means "what covers the marshes.” The city is famous among tourists for its beaches and the Mundaú Lagoon, which is also a significant source of income for the villages of fishermen who live on the lagoon’s banks of this. 

Country represented 

BAR - Barbados 

Statistics 
Population: 922.458 people Area: 511 km² 
Region: Northeast 























































*June 14
João Pessoa - PB*










João Pessoa is the capital and the most densely populated city in the Paraíba state. Located in the easternmost geographical point of the Americas, the historical and cultural traditions of this city sit over an incomparable vegetal cloak that provides it with a unique landscape among Brazilian urban scenarios. The city also stands out for its remarkably agreeable climate, for being the largest economy and the main source of tax income in Paraíba state, for the beauty of its beaches and especially for the beautiful architectural monuments and baroque art works. 

Country represented 

GUA - Guatemala 

Statistics 
Population: 672.081 people Area: 210,45 km² 
Region: Northeast


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Vinicius said:


> *Engenhão - 14 de junho*
> 
> *1.*
> 
> ...


Updates from Vinícius


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

*15 de Junio 
Fernando de Noronha - PE*





































Patrimonio Natural, el archipiélago de Fernando Noronha posee 17 km2 y se localiza a 545 km. de la costa y está constituido por 21 islas, peñascos y islotes. En Noronha, el turismo es desarrollado de forma sustentable y permite el encuentro equilibrado del hombre con la naturaleza en uno de los santuarios ecológicos más importantes del mundo

País representado 

CAY - Islas Cayman 

Estadística 
Población: 5.000 hab. Área: 17 km² 
Región: Nordeste


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

How post it takes to change for a new page?


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

I dont want to overload this page


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Go Rio Go!!


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

It will never change?!?!!?!?


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Hope it will now!!


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

I give up!!


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

barcos said:


> Fotos aéreas do Complexo Esportivo de Autódromo (15/06/2007):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New Updates


----------



## Gecko1989 (Mar 31, 2006)

hey one question guys whats going to happen to the race track are they going to:
1. Tear it down and redevelope the site
2. Tear down the stadiums after the event and fix the race track
3. Reconfigure the site so that the stadiums do not interfear with the race cource.


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

nice stadia


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Gecko1989 said:


> hey one question guys whats going to happen to the race track are they going to:
> 1. Tear it down and redevelope the site
> 2. Tear down the stadiums after the event and fix the race track
> 3. Reconfigure the site so that the stadiums do not interfear with the race cource.


That is the biggest issue of these games.. there are a lot of controversial about this place... But they are pretty much going leave this way, with the stadiums and the track together


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

*June 15
Natal - RN*




























Known as the Sun City and blessed with great natural beauty, Natal is the capital of Rio Grande do Norte state, and it attracts around 2 million tourists every year, who come looking for example for out-of- season carnival festivities.

The Porticum (Three Wise Men Star) is the Monument that welcomes city visitors. It was built in 1999 to celebrate Natal’s 400th birthday. This is the largest armored concrete construction in Brazil. 

The economy of Natal is based mainly on trade, industrial and mining activities and, foremost among all, tourism. Currently 25% of the local economically active population works in the tourism industry.

Country represented 

ECU - Equador 

Statistics 
Population: 789.896 people Area: 170,298 km²
Region: Northeast 



















*June 16
Fortaleza - CE*



















Fortaleza is the capital city of Ceará state. The name Fortaleza (Fort) is a reference to Fort Schoonenborch, built by the Dutch who founded the city and conquered the area in 1649. Called the Sun’s Blond Wife by poet Paula Ney, Fortaleza is the fourth largest state capital in Brazil by population and an important industrial, commercial and tourism center in the Northeast. Fortaleza’s coastline is 34 km long with a total of 15 beaches. The city is limited by the mouths of the Ceará river on the North and Pacoti river on the South. Other rivers and creeks that flow to the coast are: Riacho Pajeú, Riacho Maceió and Rio Cocó. Praia da Barra do Ceará is the beach that separates Fortaleza from the city of Caucaia, on the north; this city has this name because it sits on the mouth of Ceará river. This site is an historical landmark of the city, because it is where Pero Coelho de Souza, a native from Azores, first touched Brazilian soil in 1603 and built a fort named Fortim São Tiago.

Country represented 

ARG - Argentina 

Statistics 
Population: 2.416.920 people Area: 313,140 km²
Region: Northeast


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Estádio Olímpico Municipal João Havelange (Engenhão)

Postadas no dia 17 de junho














































Estádio Jornalista Mário Filho (Maracanã)




























Estádio de Remo da Lagoa

Postadas no dia 10 de junho





































Arena Multiuso

Externas: postadas no dia 15 de junho
Internas: postadas no dia 7 de junho





































Ginásio Gilberto Cardoso (Maracanãzinho)

Postadas no dia 12 de junho




























Parque Aquático Maria Lenk

Externas: postadas no dia 15 de junho
Internas: postadas no dia 7 de junho





































Parque Aquático Júlio Delamare




























Velódromo

Externas: postadas no dia 15 de junho
Internas: postadas no dia 10 de junho





































Centro Esportivo Miécimo da Silva 




























Complexo Esportivo Deodoro

Postadas no dia 8 de junho

















































Riocentro

Postadas nos dias 15 e 16 de junho










































Marina da Glória e Parque do Flamengo

Postadas no dia 10 de junho 





































Marapendi Country Club

Postadas no dia 16 de junho 




























Cidade do Rock

Postada no dia 13 de junho










Arena do Vôlei de Praia

Postada no dia 13 de junho










Prédios da Vila Pan-americana

Postadas no dia 10 de junho


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

*June 17
Teresina - PI*










Capital city of Piauí state, Teresina is the only capital in the Northeast region that is not located on the seashore. The city’s origin is linked to the Poti river, after which the village Vila Nova do Poti was first named. Later on the name of the village was changed Teresina in honor of Empress Tereza Cristina, the wife of Pedro II. Founded on August 16th, 1852, under the name Vila Nova do Poti, the city became the capital city in 1852, when nobleman José Saraiva transferred the administrative seat of the Province of Piauí from the city of Oeiras to the current capital, Teresina. The city is located between the Parnaíba and Poti rivers, which are part of the hydrographic basin of the Parnaíba river. Because of this feature, the Piauí state capital if often referred to as the Mesopotamia of the Northeast. Located on the right bank of river Parnaíba, the city has borders the city of Timon, in Maranhão state, to the West; the states of Ceará and Pernambuco to the East; and, to the Southeast, the states of Bahia and Tocantins (the latter bearing the smallest border line with Piauí state).

Country represented 

XXX - Antilhas Holandesas 

Statistics 
Population: 813.992 people Area: 1.755,698 km²
Region: Northeast


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

*Arena - 14 de junho - Fototeca PCRJ*














































*Entrada do Parque Aquatico Maria Lenk - 18 de junho*


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

*Maracanã*










*João Havelange Stadium*


----------



## Glodarkjewitz (Jun 18, 2007)

wow. amazing stadiums... brazil rocks


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Glodarkjewitz said:


> wow. amazing stadiums... brazil rocks


Thanks!!


----------



## DennisRodman (Mar 28, 2007)

Nobody really cares about the panamerican games....hell we dont even hear any news about it here in the states.


----------



## AndreÇB (Jan 31, 2007)

DennisRodman said:


> Nobody really cares about the panamerican games....hell we dont even hear any news about it here in the states.


so just stick to one of these big media of Brazil:

www.globo.com (or their sport section www.globoesporte.com)
www.uol.com.br (www.uol.com.br/esporte)
www.terra.com.br (www.esportes.terra.com.br)


----------



## gutooo (Jan 30, 2005)

DennisRodman said:


> Nobody really cares about the panamerican games....hell we dont even hear any news about it here in the states.


Thats bad


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

DennisRodman said:


> Nobody really cares about the panamerican games....hell we dont even hear any news about it here in the states.


Nobody *IN USA!!!* really cares about the panamerican games....hell we dont even hear any news about it here in the states.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

* June 18
Palmas - TO*










With an area of 2.218,9 km², Palmas is the capital and the largest city of Tocantins state, in the North Region of Brazil. The city was named after the numerous palm trees found in the region. In recent years, the economic development of the city has been attracting population from several parts of the country.




Country represented 

BER - Bermudas 

Statistics 
Population: 220.889 people Area: 2.218,9 km²
Region: North


----------



## DennisRodman (Mar 28, 2007)

The panamerican games are not that important.....hell we gonna send a C basketball squad hell even D to the games.


----------



## artnaz (Mar 7, 2007)

DennisRodman said:


> The panamerican games are not that important.....hell we gonna send a C basketball squad hell even D to the games.


And who cares about Usa and your bloody boring sports????


----------



## Dreh (Dec 18, 2005)

All the americans know about the games, except the unitedstatesians.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

DennisRodman said:


> The panamerican games are not that important.....hell we gonna send a C basketball squad hell even D to the games.


That´s why USA are losing all basketball games... even in Oylmpic Games, 2nd NBA class players are not enough anymore...


----------



## Dreamlıneя (Jun 4, 2006)

Hey tadeu! Great updates and info kay:


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

thanks


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

* June 19
São Luis - MA*










São Luís, the capital city of Maranhão state, is one of the Brazilian state capitals located in an island. It is located on the South Atlantic island of São Luis, between São Marcos and São José de Ribamar bays. The city was declared Humanity Cultural Heritage by Unesco in 1997. São Luis has remarkable colonial architecture assets estimated at about 3,500 buildings, built over more than 200 hectares of historical center. Most of these buildings are two-story homes with balconies, many of which are lined with precious Portuguese tiles. Many of these buildings have been renovated; City Hall for example is located at an old palace, Palácio La Ravardiére, built in 1689.




Country represented 

JAM- Jamaica 

Statistics 
Population: 998.385 people Area: 828,01 km²
Region: Northeast


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

*June 20
Belém - PA*




















Belém was founded on January 12th, 1616 by Captain Francisco Caldeira Castelo Branco. Extending over an area of 1,064.91 km², Belém is the capital and the largest city in Pará state and the second largest city in the Brazilian Amazon region. Belém is generally known as the City of Mango Trees and, because of its privileged location, it is the main gateway to the region.




Country represented 

COL - Colômbia 

Statistics 
Population: 1.428.386 people Area: 1.064,91 km²
Region: North


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

*1.*










*2.*










*3.*










*4.*










*5.*










*6.*










*7.*










*8.*










*9.*










*10.*










*11.*










*12.*










*13.*










*14.*


----------



## Castrogalvao (Nov 11, 2006)

Arena do Autodromo no doubt is the best building for panamericangames!!!!! fantastic we don´t have anything like that in Brazil!!!!!!

Maracanazinho is very good too.

João Havelange Stadium will be inaugurated next Sunday 30/06/07....the match is Botafogo x Fluminense


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

* June 21
Macapá - AP*










Macapá, the capital city of Amapá state, is located 345 kilometers from Belém do Pará and extends over total area of 6,563 km². Before being named Macapá, the first official name of this area was Adelantado de Nueva Andaluzia, given in 1544 by Spanish Emperor Carlos V. The city has a strong trade vocation, as it enjoys a privileged geographic location and offers good possibilities of trade with Central and North America and Europe. The Macapá Free Trade Area was established in December 1991, and it has resulted in several new business opportunities to the state’s economy. 




Country represented 

SUR - Suriname 

Statistics 
Population: 368.397 people Area: 6.563 km²
Region: North


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

*June 22
Boa Vista - RR*





























Boa Vista is the capital and the most densely populated city in the Brazilian of Roraima state. The city was founded in the nineteenth century, in 1830, by Captain Inácio Lopes Magalhães. Boa Vista developed from one of the countless cattle farms established along the rivers that form the Rio Branco basin. Concentrating approximately two thirds of state population, the city lies on the right margin of Branco river. It is the only Brazilian capital located fully to the north of the Equator. Boa Vista is a modern city that stands out among capitals in the North region because of its radial urban plan. It is a typically administrative city, where all state services are centered.




Country represented 

GUY - Guiana 

Statistics 
Population: 249.655 people Area: 5.117,9 km²
Region: North 












































































* June 23
Manaus - AM*




















Extending over 11,400 km², Manaus is the capital city of Amazonas state, the largest Brazilian state, and it is located precisely where the Negro and Amazon rivers meet. The name means Mother of the Gods, in honor of the indigenous Manaós nation. The city was founded in 1669, with the São José do Rio Negro Fort. It was raised to the status of village in 1832 and became a city on October 24th, 1848, bearing the name Cidade da Barra do Rio Negro. Currently Manaus is the 8th most densely populated Brazilian city and, in 2004, Manaus ranked fourth among the richest cities of the country. The Free Trade Zone became Manaus Industrial District, resulting in a shift in tax incentives.




Country represented 

ARU - Aruba 

Statistics 
Population: 1.644.690 people Area: 11.401 km²
Region: North


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

by vinicius

*1.*










*2.*










*3.*










*4.*










*5.*










*6.*










*7.*










*8.*










*9.*










*10.*










*11.*










*12.*










*13.*










*14.*










*15.*










*16.*










*17.*










*18.*










*19.*










*20.*










*21.*










*22.*










*23.*










*24.*


----------



## IMPÉRIO-BR (Nov 13, 2006)

Mo Rush said:


> no not at all. just honest. i love rio, just expected more.


But is Panamericano. No is Olympic Opening Ceremonies.



Mo Rush said:


> cape town
> http://www.fivb.org/vis_web/beach/2005/Photos/MCAP2005/HighRes/MCAP2005.138.jpg












^^mediocre arena beach volley in Cape Town


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

IMPÉRIO-BR said:


> But is Panamericano. No is Olympic Opening Ceremonies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


unbelievable setting though. that was just a small tournament.


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Mo Rush, seriously dude, you are acting like an idiot. 


it was a fucking Pan American games cerimony, not an Olympics Opening Cerimony. 

For a Pan American, it was great, the best ever opening cerimony.


by the way, the setting in Cape Town is as, or less, unbeliavable than the Rio setting.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Castelão Stadium - Will host WC 14!!

Fortaleza


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

*Grêmio Arena, project for the 2014 World Cup*

The club is still deciding which stadium to build, there are two projects.

1st project

Its for Azenha neighborhood. This stadium would be built in the place where the old stadium (which would be demolished) is located. Its in the middle of the city. Major problem would be parking and also that the club would have to play in some minor stadium (probably from São José club, since Grêmio would never play at its arch-rival (Internacional) stadium) during 2 years while the stadium was built.









































2nd project

Its for Humaitá neighborhood. Its in the border of the city, in a degradated area, among industries and some shantytowns.
On the other hand, there is plenty of space for parking, its right to the side of a major road, near the airport and railstation. Its also near the river, which will look cool in a few years cuz there is a project for a brand new suspended bridge, which would be less than 400 meters from the stadium (and would look very cool both nearby)































there is also one major problem... Internacional, the other Porto Alegre team, has another project for the World Cup 2014. And its an awesome project. But each city can only have ONE HOST STADIUM.

so it really sucks that Porto Alegre will have two awesome modern stadiums but only one will be able to host the Cup.


----------



## Joop20 (Jun 29, 2004)

Actually one city can have two stadiums for a World Cup; in 2010 Johannesburg will have 2 stadiums for example. But I guess that Brazil will never allow Porto Alegre to have 2 stadiums anways. Good to see two great projects in your city!


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

have you already seen the Internacional Project or are you talking about these two projects (both for Grêmio, which will decide among them)?


----------



## Joop20 (Jun 29, 2004)

AcesHigh said:


> have you already seen the Internacional Project or are you talking about these two projects (both for Grêmio, which will decide among them)?


I've seen the Internacional Project yeah, there's a thread on this forum about it somewhere. I like this project more though, if I'm not mistaken the new Beira Rio will still have an oval field after, while both Gremio stadiums show a true football pitch.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

IMo the 2nd one, but i also want to see the Internationla one

BTW, capacity?
Looks like +50.000


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

www.sercan.de said:


> IMo the 2nd one, but i also want to see the Internationla one


Beira Rio project (Internacional).


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

The first one I like.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Facada is maybe better, but its oval?
Best would be to combine both


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Canadian Chocho said:


> The first one I like.


this one?












www.sercan.de said:


> Facada is maybe better, but its oval?
> Best would be to combine both


Facada?????

The two projects for Grêmio are not oval. The Inter project is oval, because its renovation of their current stadium, which is already oval.


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

i guess you meant FAÇADE?


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

lol, yeah
sorry
facade


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

facada (with C, not Ç) means STABBING in portuguese


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Lol


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

I like the Internacional stadium better than the two projects, although it's oval.
But of these two projects I like the first one better.
Will one of these stadiums be built even if the WC is played at Internacional stadium?


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

^yes, its the intention of Grêmio to build a new stadium even if its not chosen to host the World Cup. Grêmio has been slowly planning to build a new stadium since the beginning of 2006, because the directors reached the conclusion the current stadium was too old and was custing per year $2 million more than it generated.


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

lpioe said:


> I like the Internacional stadium better than the two projects, although it's oval.
> But of these two projects I like the first one better.
> Will one of these stadiums be built even if the WC is played at Internacional stadium?


the problem with Internacional project is that its the renovation of a stadium built in 1970 (Grêmio´s stadium was built in 1953).


----------



## guigotz (Aug 10, 2007)

Its starting to appear good projects ... it will be awesome this WC in Brazil!


Yeah its not probable that Porto Alegre receive 2 matches... São Paulo or Rio have better chances!


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

^sadly. But whatever... even if Porto Alegre will have only one stadium hosting WC matches, still, it will be awesome if the city get one brand new modern stadium and the Beira Rio, reformed in that awesome way.


----------



## leomarques (Jul 2, 2007)

None of the cities will have 2 stadiums hosting World Cup games.
I hope that Gremio build it's stadium. Most of the clubs in Brazil that don't have particular stadiums(eg. Corinthians, Santos, Cruzeiro, Flamengo, etc), from times to times, announce that a brand new stadium will be built. Always bullshit.


----------



## gutooo (Jan 30, 2005)

*São Paulo - Brazil | New Palestra Itália! 42K WC2014*

1









2









3









4









5









6









7









8









9









It is an Amsterdam Arena project!

They already started to work on the field!

The stadium belongs to Palmeiras club, and it was build in the 30's. 

It will be done by 2010 and we hope to host a WC game on it!

More info: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Estádio_Parque_Antártica

http://palmeiras.globo.com/hs_arena/index.htm (in portuguese)


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

Thats different, the sightlines for football look atrocious in the stands are a ways off the field especially in the end as if for a track, although it looks like the open end cuts off too short for a 400m track. Unique, but kind of a mess in general.


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

Not too enthusiastic about it either. I imagine they would pick Morumbi over this anyway?


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Unique design, I quite like it.
But I don't think a 42k stadium in Sao Paulo has a chance for the WC.
Rio will most probably be the city with 2 stadiums and there must be a bigger one in Sao Paulo, or not?


----------



## Kobo (Dec 12, 2006)

Is that a swimming pool behind one of the goals? You know thats going to be used for goal celebrations at some point, it would be just too tempting.


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

lpioe said:


> Unique design, I quite like it.
> But I don't think a 42k stadium in Sao Paulo has a chance for the WC.
> Rio will most probably be the city with 2 stadiums and there must be a bigger one in Sao Paulo, or not?


The aforementioned Morumbi is 80,000 but isn't an all-seater.


----------



## Joop20 (Jun 29, 2004)

I don't like this project at all. If Sao Paulo can't do better then a 40k stadium for the World Cup, I'll be hugely disappointed. And why take the Amsterdam Arene as an example, everyone knows how that stadium sucks!


----------



## antishock8 (Oct 10, 2007)

Atrocious design. It looks like a giant public indoorpool from the outside. Horrible. I'd seriously scrap the plan and start over. What community would want to be stuck with that eye sore for the next 40 years?


----------



## Red85 (Jan 23, 2007)

Joop20 said:


> I don't like this project at all. If Sao Paulo can't do better then a 40k stadium for the World Cup, I'll be hugely disappointed. And why take the Amsterdam Arene as an example, everyone knows how that stadium sucks!


thats the problem. in all countries exept the Netherlands it is be seen as a turific vanue. but, the users of the place all know it is shit.


----------



## guigotz (Aug 10, 2007)

This project will start to be Built next year but they wont use in the WC...

São Paulo is a big city and they re talking about to built a stadium like a big city with the same patterns!


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

they will not use this stadium for WC2014... morumbi is the official stadium for 2014


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

The angle on the stands are too shallow.


----------



## speed_demon (Jun 2, 2007)

Mares de Morros_XXI said:


> they will not use this stadium for WC2014... morumbi is the official stadium for 2014


This is not official yet. Sport Club Corinthians has the support of CBF (brazilian football confederation) and FPF (paulista football federation) and also plans a new Stadium with the capability of 77.000 seats - a memory of a epic 1977 Sao Paulo state championship title. This new Stadium will compete with Morumbi to host WC games at the capital. Corinthians has the largest group of fans in Sao paulo city and the second in the Country, losing only to Flamengo. 

Morumbi has serious problems around it, like transportation and parking area, so that the cost to reform it would be higher than to build a brand new Stadium, for this reason CBF is still thinking about which stadium they will use. The huge political weight over CBF done by the more than 33 millions of Corinthians fans makes a lot of difference in the deal.


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

Ugly from the outside and horrible sightlines from the inside.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

I think Morumbi should get a new roof covering the seating areas so it can host some World cup games in 2014. Either Morumbi or the unknown 77,000 capacity stadium can be the official stadium for the World Cup, not that 42K pile of junk they call a stadium!


----------



## speed_demon (Jun 2, 2007)

The Corinthians stadium for 2014. This time is for real, the rivals always use of all kinds of insults and jokes to disqualify a possible Corinthians stadium once we had been 97 years without one....it happens that now we´ll really build it and fortunately with a big support of CBF and FPF, who repeated several times, Morumbi doesnt have conditions. In this period of time we will see many people trying deny the solidity of the project (specially Palmeiras and Sao Paulo fans). The despair will be visible.


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

^^ Looks very interesting in this pics.
Do you have some more renders?


----------



## guigotz (Aug 10, 2007)

lpioe said:


> ^^ Looks very interesting in this pics.
> Do you have some more renders?



i wanna see too .... very interesting!


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

Is that a swimming pool at the end of the pitch?


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

very futuristic design!


----------



## Mateus_ (Feb 12, 2007)

Very interesting project! Nice modern looking.


----------



## gutooo (Jan 30, 2005)

There is a sport club on the outside, the swimming pool is a part of it!

This stadium has more than 70 years old and they are not going to demolish it, only renovate it!

Ultil now the morumbi is the stadium that is going to host the games, but the project is too ugly and bad, this project from Palmeiras was made more than 10 years ago and will be done with or without the WC! I think there are going to be 3 "new" stadiums and they wont use this one.


----------



## gutooo (Jan 30, 2005)

This project is not perfect, there are lots of downs, but, comparing to the stadium nowadays it is really good.










(you can see the swimming pool on this pic also)


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

its ok


----------



## _isaacnewton_ (Jun 26, 2007)

Nice project, although it probably wont be used for WC2014


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

I think it is a quiet nice stadium ! Not in the " seven wonders", but fairly good ! :yes:


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Quite honestly...

...it's gorgeous!


----------



## Bruno_BL (Mar 29, 2007)

I didnt like so much..but it is OK.


----------



## Christianmx (Mar 9, 2003)

It looks weird!!! I don't know what to make of it!!! :crazy:


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

gutooo said:


> This project is not perfect, there are lots of downs, but, comparing to the stadium nowadays it is really good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aha, right.
I quite like the project btw. Its just a shame that they keep that big gap behind the goals.
they should turn it into a pure football arena


----------



## Gherkin (May 30, 2005)

Is it possible to dive in to the pool after scoring? As a goal celebration? Or is this discouraged?


----------



## gutooo (Jan 30, 2005)

GNU said:


> Aha, right.
> I quite like the project btw. Its just a shame that they keep that big gap behind the goals.
> they should turn it into a pure football arena


I agree, I think it would be better.

But the social club is very strong, they dont want to do it 



Gherkin007 said:


> Is it possible to dive in to the pool after scoring? As a goal celebration? Or is this discouraged?


:lol: no, its impossible


----------



## señor cara de papa (Aug 10, 2007)

horrible stadium


----------



## speed_demon (Jun 2, 2007)

gutooo said:


> I agree, I think it would be better.
> 
> But the social club is very strong, they dont want to do it
> 
> ...


I remember Oseas jumping in that swimming pool after a goal in the 90´s :lol:


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Gherkin007 said:


> Is it possible to dive in to the pool after scoring? As a goal celebration? Or is this discouraged?





speed_demon said:


> I remember Oseas jumping in that swimming pool after a goal in the 90´s :lol:


HAHAHAHHAHAHA:lol:


----------



## AndreÇB (Jan 31, 2007)

Oseas scored the most amazing own goal in the history of football... 

In a Palmeiras x Corinthians (local rivalry) game, played in Morumbi Stadium.... A perfect header, eyes open, perfect jump, and the surprise in the face of your team´s goalkeeper.

check out:
http://br.youtube.com/watch?v=wyunhU3Fcu8


----------



## railcity (Apr 4, 2007)

Great Palmeiras renders!! I like stadiums with individuality!


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

I dig it. It could use some improvements here and there but it sounds like it has some inherant constraints that go along with it. Maybe it would have been better for the teams to build a new stadium? If they want to stay here though it seems like they have made some good improvements for it at least.


----------



## speed_demon (Jun 2, 2007)

*SAO PAULO - Estádio Municipal Paulo Machado de Carvalho/Pacaembu (37,180)*

*Municipal Paulo Machado de Carvalho (Pacaembu Stadium)*

City: São Paulo, Brazil.
Built: 1940
Capacity: 37.585

Built and administrated by Municipal Prefecture of São Paulo, the Municipal Paulo Machado de Carvalho, also called Pacaembu Stadium (_Pacaembu_ is a Tupi-Guaraní indian word which names the neighborhood where the Stadium is located and means "flooded land"), was inaugurated on April 27, 1940 with the presence of the then Brazilian President Getúlio Vargas, of the intervener Adhemar de Barros and of the mayor of São Paulo, Prestes Maia. The stadium holds 37,585 people and its pitch dimensions are 104 m of length and 70 m of width. The stadium is named after Paulo Machado de Carvalho - he was the 1958 FIFA World Cup Brazilian delegation chief, and was known as "Marechal da Vitória" (Marshall of Victory).

On April 27, 1940, the stadium was inaugurated with a maximum capacity of 60,000 people. On that day, the first match at Pacaembu stadium was played between Palestra Itália (Palestra Itália was Palmeiras name in the 1940s) and Coritiba. Palestra Itália beat Coritiba 6-2. Currently, the Pacaembu Stadium is the home of the most popular football team in the city and state of Sao Paulo, Sport Club Corinthians. 

Despite its old layout and little capacity, the Stadium is the favorite of 9 among 10 inhabitants in Sao Paulo due the fact the Stadium had already received memorable matches and currently is the stage of the Sao Paulo Cup of Juniors great final; a national championship of juniors football which annually, in the month of January, reveal great new talents for the national and international setting.


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

I like the exterior.
Are there any plans for a renovation/enlargement?


----------



## leomarques (Jul 2, 2007)

Great speed demon! I really like Pacaembu, it's my favourite stadium in São Paulo. But there are 2 mistakes in the text. 1st Palmeiras was named Palestra before the 40s not in the 40s. And Corinthians name is Sport Club Corinthians Paulista.
Great pics also.
I have a doubt about the stadium. Is the "U" all seater? Does the "tobogã" have seats?


----------



## speed_demon (Jun 2, 2007)

> Are there any plans for a renovation/enlargement?


GNU, there are no major plans of renovation and enlargement by the Municipal Prefecture so far. Currently only lawn is being changed and lowered some centimeters.

Last year the Prefecture revealed their wish of selling the stadium to Corinthians team, as it considers the Pacaembu its home, although it was not accepted because there are plans for a new Corinthians stadium in 2010.

Personally I want so much a renovation for Pacaembu, as it´s my favorite aswell.



> Is the "U" all seater? Does the "tobogã" have seats?


leomarx, Yes and yes.


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

The facade looks really nice.

I've never seen substitutes' benches behind the goal line though.


----------



## AndreÇB (Jan 31, 2007)

leomarx said:


> Is the "U" all seater? Does the "tobogã" have seats?


speed demon is wrong...

There are seats only in the sidelines... 
Both the "tobogã" and the curve of the "U" are stands...


----------



## AndreÇB (Jan 31, 2007)

Nowadays Pacaembu is going under renovation...
New bathrooms and structure for the fans and a new field with athletics track...


----------



## leomarques (Jul 2, 2007)

*Recent pictures of Estádio Governador Magalhães Pinto - MINEIRÃO. WC2014 - Premiere match contestant*

*Estádio Governador Magalhães Pinto - MINEIRÃO *

Belo Horizonte, Minas Gerais, Brazil


The stadium is one of the possible host of the 2014 World Cup. Several reforms will be done until so.

MINEIRÃO is a contestant to base the premiere match.

Pics taken January, 10th, 2008












Aerial view













DATA
INAUGURATION: September, 6th, 1965
LOCAL: Belo Horizonte, Minas Gerais 
TOTAL AREA: 300.000 m² 
NUMBER OF DRESSING ROOMS: 5 
PITCH DIMENSIONS: 110m x 75m
SPACE IN THE LATERALS: 25 metros
SPACE BEHIND THE GOALS: 48 metros
LARGEST ATTENDANCE: 132.834 (June, 22th, 1997) Cruzeiro 1 x 0 Villa Nova.


The local derby is *Cruzeiro* x *Atlético-MG*, the whole city stops to watch the match. 
And number of supporters in Belo Horizonte is almost 50-50
So the sectors of the stadium are divided 50-50, when the derby happens.

*Atlético MG* supporters ocuppy the North section (lagoa - which means lake) It´s in the left of radio and tv cabins 

*Cruzeiro* supporters ocuppy the South section (cidade - which means city) It´s in the right of radio and tv cabins 

*Map of the sectors*










*GATES*
Gate 1 – Cadeira especial (especial seats) - on top of radio cabins

Gate 2 – Cadeira de setor (sector seats) - under the special chairs

Gate 3 – Cadeira superior lateral cidade (superior lateral seats) - Behind "cidade" goal

Gate 4 - Geral - standing places around the pitch

Gate 5 – Geral - standing places around the pitch

Gate 6 - Cadeira superior lateral cidade (superior lateral seats) - Behind "cidade" goal

Gate 7- Cadeira inferior (inferior seats) - under the central chairs. opposite the sector chairs

Gate 7A – Cadeira superior central (central superior seats) - sector with CEMIG written.

Gate 7B - Cadeira superior central (central superior seats) - sector with CEMIG written.

Gate 8 – Cadeira inferior (inferior seats) - under the central chairs. opposite the sector chairs

Gate 9 - Cadeira superior lateral lagoa (superior lateral seats) - Behind "lagoa" goal

Gate 10 – Geral - standing places around the pitch

Gate 11- Geral - standing places around the pitch

Gate 12 - Cadeira superior lateral lagoa (superior lateral seats) - Behind "lagoa" goal

Gate 13 - Cadeira de setor - under the special chairs

Gate 14 – Cadeira Cativa - Private seats.



*Tickets for the derby are sold usually like this:*

SECTOR - # of tickets
Cadeira central - 7.500
Cadeira lateral cidade - 9.843 
Cadeira lateral lagoa - 9.876
Cadeira especial - 4.000 
Cadeiras de setor - 4.000 
Geral - 21.434
Cadeira central inferior-8.228 
AMCE invited - 200 
Authorities - 160 
Comercial - 400 
TOTAL 66.641 

Obs. for supporters safety, about 8.000 tickets are not sold in the "cadeira central" and "cadeira inferior". Because the police keep some empty seats between the rival supporters


*PICTURES*

EXTERNAL VIEWS AND PARKING

1. View from Minas Gerais Fereal University. (UFMG)










2. Parking. Next to the Main hall










3. From top to the bottom, the rain, Mineirão, Bilheteria 2, Gate 10, Parking










5. Panoramic of the parking, those avenues circle the stadium.










6. 3 "floors" of parking here.










7. Gate 7A, Cadeiras superiores Cemig (Superior seats Cemig)










8. 4th parking "floor". There are many trees around the stadium










9. Parking. Next to mineirinho arena.










10. External view










11. External view










12. Arriving in the main hall.










13. Gate 1, cadeiras especiais.










14. Gate 14, cadeiras especiais.














INTERNAL PHOTOS: MAIN HALL

15. The Interior of the Main Hall 










16. Nice to meet you.










17. This is a part of the wall of plates.










18. Inside the hall










19. The back of the hall














PRESS HALL

20. Panel










21. Brasil x Argentina in 2004 were played here










22. View of this hall









23. Edson "Pelé" Arantes do Nascimento feet.










24. Model of the stadium














OTHER INTERIOR PICTURES

25. internal corridor. In the 3 floors the corridors are like this. Remembering an anti-nuclear bunker.










26. Chapel










27. Upper floor, same style of corridor.










28. Press conference room










29. Press conference room.














DRESSING ROOMS

There are 5 of them. Only Cruzeiro's one is open to visitation

30. Central Tunnel. Never used, players always use lateral tunneis.










31. Cruzeiro dressing room. Open.










32. Warm-up room










33. In the room, beach chairs and a freezer. In this part there is also an blackboard and a meeting room.










34. 11 Baths










35. Thing to put stuff










36. lockers










37. Detail of one locker.










38. Showers










39. that picture spares the legend.










40. 










41. Outside the room. Lateral tunnel that gives access to the field










42. Almost there...














PICTURES TAKEN FROM THE PITCH


43. This is where the substitute players and staff stay. I don't know the name in English, sorry.










44. From bottom to the top, Pitch, geral, cadeiras de setor, radio and tv cabins, cadeiras especiais.










45. I really like this picture.










46. Detail of the score. And the connection between the pitch and the geral, impeded by the grating.










47. The press ocuppy those benchs, that's where the central tunnel leads to.










48. Panorãmic from the pitch 










49. Panoramic from the pitch 














ACESSES, CORRIDORS OF THE BARS

50. Corridor of the bars in cadeiras de setor.










51. Same corridor in the cadeiras especiais.










52. Stairway which gives acess to the honor tribune. Under the steps is another corridor of the bars.










53. Corridor under Cadeiras laterais. To the left there are successively, one men's toilet, one bar, one room(all closed) and one exit.










54. Detail of the concrete structure.










55. Painted indication










56. Parking for authorities.










57. Acess to the seats.














GERAL


58.Covered part of the Geral. Those are shock-absorving pilars. This is were the away supporters stay. In second plan, the cadeiras de setor (sector seats)










59. From bottom to the top, geral, cadeiras de setor, tv and radio cabins, cadeiras especiais.










60. View from the last step of the uncovered geral.










61. Space between the pitch(left) and the geral(right)















CADEIRAS DE SETOR
(Sector seats)


62. View from the middle of this sector.










63. Panorâmic of the cadeiras de setor.










64. Details










65. More datails










66. Places for wheelchairs










67. In the wheel chair sector,ramp and lower public phone










68. Ramps in the acess.










69. Detail of the shock-absorving pilar...










70. ...which haul of occupying a place...










71. ..., it provokes a "blind point". This is the view of the seat just behind the pilar










72. Small inclination here.










73. Last of the cadeiras de setor. 














CABINES DE RADIO E TV
(Radio and TV cabins)

74. The way to the cabins are locked. This path is where the TV cameras are positioned.










75. Corridor behind the cabins to the left...










76. and to the right.










77. With zoom, detail of one cabin.










78. View of the TV cameras.










79. Panoramic from the path of tv cameras










80. Upper cabins.










81. Another cabin.










82. Single person cabin.














CADEIRAS ESPECIAIS, TRIBUNA DE HONRA, CADEIRAS CATIVAS
(Special Seats, Honor tribune, Private seats)

83. From bottom to the top, tribune, Cadeiras Especiais and cabins.










84. Roulette in the private seats. Beside the tribune.










85. In the Cadeiras Especiais only 15 chairs among the stairways.










86. Degraus pequenos nas escadas.










87. View from the first step on the Tribune.










88. View from the last step in the Cadeiras Especiais.










89. View of the Cadeiras Especiais in first plan. And Cadeiras Laterais behind the score.










90. Top of the mountain(serra do curral) can be seen from Mineirão.










91. Last of Cadeiras Especiais










92. I really like this photo too.















CADEIRAS LATERAIS (CIDADE)
(Lateral Seats - city)


93. Taken from the last seat of the last step, this is were Cruzeiro supporters stay.










94. Same place. View to the field. 










95. Corridor in the top of the steps follow the whole stadium.










96. The Corridor in the middle of the seats too..










97. View from the first step of the Cadeiras Laterais. Behind the score.










98.View from the Cadeiras Laterais to the Geral.










99. Nice inclination.










100. Detail of the seat. And the Inclination










101. Detail of the stairway in the Cadeiras Laterais.










102. Another view from the Cadeiras Laterais. From top to the bottom, the cabins, the Cadeiras de Setor, the Geral, the pitch.










103. My favorite picture, in spite of the fact it wasn't a great shot












Pictures from another sites

World Stadiums 
Fussball Tempel 
Templos do Futebol, in portuguese in this site there are some pics of the project for 2014. 
Wikipedia


----------



## bumdingo (Jan 25, 2007)

This style of stadium is very popular in Brazil, is it popular with the public?


----------



## masterpaul (Jun 27, 2007)

Its kinda scary... lit nearly looks like a ghost. This stadium need some serious new interior designing, a lot of fresh paint, and a new top tier.


----------



## dudu24 (Mar 20, 2007)

concrete monster


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Very nice report leomarx kay:

I like the forms of the exterior, only the material looks a bit rundown. But I think it will look very good with some renovation.

The interior is a bit different. I like the overlapping tiers, but the sightlines must be very bad from some of the seats. 
What is the track used for? Why did they build it?


----------



## leomarques (Jul 2, 2007)

bumdingo said:


> This style of stadium is very popular in Brazil, is it popular with the public?


What "popular with the public" means to you?



masterpaul said:


> Its kinda scary... lit nearly looks like a ghost. This stadium need some serious new interior designing, a lot of fresh paint, and a new top tier.


Why it's similar to a ghost?
And why it needs a new top tier? 



dudu24 said:


> concrete monster


I prefer concrete giant. Not a monster.


----------



## leomarques (Jul 2, 2007)

lpioe said:


> Very nice report leomarx kay:
> 
> I like the forms of the exterior, only the material looks a bit rundown. But I think it will look very good with some renovation.
> 
> ...



Thanks kay:

Could you explain better what's different in the interior?
Why you think the sightlines are bad?


Nowadays, the track is used for nothing, but in the first years it was used for athletics. Look at this pics:

Pelé in Mineirão. The lanes painted in the track.









Athletics stuff. This pic must have been taken a few months after inauguration.


















Another old pic


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

I hope they can sink the pitch a few metres and remove the track, like here for exmaple (Estádio Beira-Rio):









The sightlines might not be much better, but I think it looks far better.

About the sightlines:
The terraces behind the goal are quite far away from the pitch (because of the track) and are not very steep. So you don't have a good overview of the field when you are standing there.


----------



## leomarques (Jul 2, 2007)

^^ For the World Cup the only "all know" reform is sinking the pitch, about 2-5 meters, and demolishing the geral to create a new tier of seats. "all know" because there isn't a official reform project, and all the unofficial projects foresee this work.

The terraces you are saying is what I called cadeiras laterais?


----------



## 540_804 (Jan 21, 2008)

Some of the aspects of the interior of the stadium seem quite antiquated. Maybe the updating of some of the facilities. One thing I noticed was that the corridors seemed to be awfully narrow. 

I am by far no expert on stadiums but I think if it were in any way possible, they should widen the corridors for more traffic. Mostly I would like to see some cosmetic touches on the inside. 

On the outside, it looks like the parking is in need of an uplift.

The actual outside of the stadium, I must admit, I LOVE IT. It has a very massive, permanent presence to it. It looks like it was always there, and will continue to always be there. 

I want to see something like this in person.


----------



## leomarques (Jul 2, 2007)

540_804 said:


> Some of the aspects of the interior of the stadium seem quite antiquated. Maybe the updating of some of the facilities. One thing I noticed was that the corridors seemed to be awfully narrow.
> 
> I am by far no expert on stadiums but I think if it were in any way possible, they should widen the corridors for more traffic. Mostly I would like to see some cosmetic touches on the inside.
> 
> ...


The Stadium was built in the 60's, so it has to be antiquated. That's why several reforms are happening in the facilities of it.
Which corridors you are talking about? The "bunker", the supporters or the traffic ones?
Yes, the parking needs an uplift. But it serves well the supporters nowadays.
BTW the parking were used as race circuit in 69-71.

Thanks very much! It's rare to someone love this kind of stadium, where are you from btw?


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

leomarx said:


> ^^ For the World Cup the only "all know" reform is sinking the pitch, about 2-5 meters, and demolishing the geral to create a new tier of seats. "all know" because there isn't a official reform project, and all the unofficial projects foresee this work.
> 
> The terraces you are saying is what I called cadeiras laterais?


Sinking the pitch sounds good, I think and hope they will also remove the track then.
Do you have some pics of the unofficial projects?

Terraces are the stands with no seats (pic 102 for example).


----------



## leomarques (Jul 2, 2007)

lpioe said:


> Sinking the pitch sounds good, I think and hope they will also remove the track then.
> Do you have some pics of the unofficial projects?
> 
> Terraces are the stands with no seats (pic 102 for example).


OK. Really, "the terraces behind the goal are quite far away from the pitch and are not very steep. So you don't have a good overview of the field when you are standing there" as you said. 
This was a complain of the "Public Ministry". In fact, because of adverteisment around the pitch, people watching the game in "Geral" don't see the ball when it's next to the pitch borders.
This terrace was built with the same intention they did in Maracanã. The so called Geraldinos (people who watch the game in Geral) don't actually watch the game, they sing, run with along with the players and celebrate a goal next to the player.

PICS:
Government unofficial project: (very poor IMO)



















































There isn't any render of another unofficial projects, but a guy did one (the best) and posted here, it's in portuguese but there are renders. If you have any problems with the language, just ask:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=525263
pages 1,2,4


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Why do you think the 'Government unofficial project' is very bad?
I don't think it's bad at all.

But the design marceloviana posted in the thread is even better, it's really awesome! It would be one of my favourite stadiums in the world if built this way.
The interior is unique and the stands are much closer to the pitch.
I also like the exterior of it better.
It's a great project, but I imagine it would be much more expensive then the one of the government.


----------



## leomarques (Jul 2, 2007)

I do think because it's just "make up" intervention. If we are going to reform it, let's do it well: a huge reform. This project just foresee works in the lower part of the stadium... that's why it's very poor
I also like marcelovianna's project. It's, as you said, awesome. In that thread he estimate the costs around 400.000.000.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Nice stadium. Do you think its exterior needs a fresh coat of white paint and new seats could be added on the lower tier? And the roof should be enhanced? What other renovations should be necessary to make the stadium host matches for the 2014 World cup?


----------



## Joop20 (Jun 29, 2004)

This stadium looks like a dump really, inside as well as outside. If this is the best Brazil can come up with for the Premiere match, then Brazil shouldn't even have gotten the WC in my opinion. This'll need a huge upgrade to become a world-class stadium.


----------



## leomarques (Jul 2, 2007)

Jim856796 said:


> Nice stadium. Do you think its exterior needs a fresh coat of white paint and new seats could be added on the lower tier? And the roof should be enhanced? What other renovations should be necessary to make the stadium host matches for the 2014 World cup?


I don't think they will paint the stadium. It's classic this concrete, and nobody want the stadium to be painted.
Have you seen the pictures about the renovation I posted just above?
Many renovations are needed...





Joop20 said:


> This stadium looks like a dump really, inside as well as outside. If this is the best Brazil can come up with for the Premiere match, then Brazil shouldn't even have gotten the WC in my opinion. This'll need a huge upgrade to become a world-class stadium.


I desagree with you. I don't think the stadium is a "dump". 
Have you read what I wrote or you just saw the pics? I said many times that 
several reforms are needed and I even posted an project of renovation.


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

This will hold a match? 

It needs A LOT of work and I think it would have been far better to build a new one it it's place.


----------



## leomarques (Jul 2, 2007)

^^ me either
I love this stadium but I prefer the demolition than the reforms


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Brazil was selected to host the 2014 World Cup on October 30, 2007. Brazil needs up to 12 stadiums to host matches for the event. among these 12 stadiums are Maracana Stadium, Morumbi Stadium, and Estadio Mane Garrincha.


----------



## sibyl-vane (Oct 24, 2007)

sry


----------



## sibyl-vane (Oct 24, 2007)

Jim856796 said:


> Brazil was selected to host the 2014 World Cup on October 30, 2007. Brazil needs up to 12 stadiums to host matches for the event. among these 12 stadiums are Maracana Stadium, Morumbi Stadium, and Estadio Mane Garrincha.


oh really? can you prove that claim?


----------



## Joop20 (Jun 29, 2004)

Jim856796 said:


> Brazil was selected to host the 2014 World Cup on October 30, 2007. Brazil needs up to 12 stadiums to host matches for the event. among these 12 stadiums are Maracana Stadium, Morumbi Stadium, and Estadio Mane Garrincha.


That's not official as far as I know.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

It is official. 18 cities want the right to host matches. The list needs to be narrowed down to 12.


----------



## Mr. Fusion (Jul 1, 2006)

*utter nonsense...*



Jim856796 said:


> Brazil was selected to host the 2014 World Cup on October 30, 2007. Brazil needs up to 12 stadiums to host matches for the event. among these 12 stadiums are Maracana Stadium, Morumbi Stadium, and Estadio Mane Garrincha.


Brazil would not embarrass itself like that. They have the money and infrastructure to build twelve brand new stadia that are:

- Rectangular in shape
- Without an athletics track
- With more seats in the lower tier than upper ones

To think that Brazil would consider hosting a World Cup match in any of these aging circle stadiums is insulting. :hug:


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Brazil doesn't need any eyesore rectangular stadiums to host a World Cup. Here are the 18 stadiums:

Maracana Stadium, Rio de Janeiro (Final venue)









Mane Garrincha Stadium, Brasilia









Morumbi Stadium, Sao Paulo









Mineirao Stadium, Belo Horizonte









Estrela dos Reis Magos









Beira Rio Stadium, Porto Alegre









Castelao Stadium, Fortaleza









Arena Recife-Olinda, Recife









Arena Zagallo, Maceio









Morenao Stadium, Campo Grande









I was supposed to show you Salvador's stadium, but there is a new stadium on the site of the Fonte Nova and it is supposed to be 55-60,000 seats and be an oval stadium. I can't show you Salvador's World Cup stadium.

Mangueirao Stadium, Belem









Orlando Scarpelli Stadium, Florianopolis









Arena de Baixada, Curitiba









Arena de Floresta, Rio Branco









Vivaldao stadium, Manaus









Serra Dourada Stadium, Goiania









Verdao Stadium, Cuiaba


----------



## Dallasbrink (Nov 2, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for the overview Jim856796, didn't know some of them. My favourites are Mineirao Stadium and Beira Rio Stadium.

Is the pic you posted the official project for Morumbi Stadium? I hoped they would change more...


----------



## Loranga (Apr 24, 2003)

Ah, some new stadia. It feels like "smaller" cities in Brazil are working pretty hard to get new stadia to be in the race of being a host city in WC2014, while Rio de Janeiro and São Paulo seems to be pretty sure that they will be hosts of WC2014...


----------



## leomarques (Jul 2, 2007)

The pic of Arena Recife/Olinda it's wrong. That's the Kyocera Arena when it was inaugurated (1999). There's a forum here with pics of arena refice olinda


----------



## Timbu (Jan 19, 2008)

*Project New Stadium - Arena Recife-Olinda (Pernambuco, Brazil)*

Capacity - 45.800
Project Architecture - PTZ Arquitetura e Consultoria
City - Recife end Olinda
State - Pernambuco
Country - Brazil


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

AndreÇB said:


> Nowadays Pacaembu is going under renovation...
> New bathrooms and structure for the fans and a new field with athletics track...


and also the construction of the Football Museum of Brazil


----------



## Cebolinha (Nov 13, 2007)

good stadium!!


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

Looks good...almost like an American college stadium what with the typical horseshoe shape.


----------



## Cebolinha (Nov 13, 2007)

*Estádio Olímpico João Havelange(best of latin america)*

fotos retiradas do flickr!



Nome Estádio Olímpico João Havelange 
Apelido Engenhão 
Local Rio de Janeiro, RJ 
Construção 2003 a 2007 
Inauguração 30 de junho de 2007 
Proprietário Prefeitura do Rio de Janeiro 
Administrador Companhia Botafogo 
Gramado Natural (105 x 68m) 
Custo de construção R$ 380 milhões 
Arquitecto Carlos Porto 

wikipedia
_________________________________
1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10








11








12








13








14








15








16


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

Fantastic Estadio except one thing - running tracks. Brazil has so many multifuntional stadiums with athletics tracks. I think it's time for them to build pure football arenas.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Yeah it's a shame that it has a running track! Other than that, nice stadium. Looks a bit like a larger version of Bolton's Reebok Stadium.


----------



## masterpaul (Jun 27, 2007)

More like a larger verson of estado de luz in portugal.


Anyway, I think this stadium was built, so that they can use it for athletics in a Olympic Bid.

The opening/closing ceromony cermony would be in Maraciana.


----------



## leomarques (Jul 2, 2007)

^^But the running track in this stadium is used.

The Athletics competitions in Pan American games happened in this stadium.
The Trofeu Brasil de Atletismo, a national competiton also happened there.


----------



## leomarques (Jul 2, 2007)

Cebolinha, se você me permite adicionarei mais fotos do Estádio


*
Those pics I took in the Pan-American Games 2007,
July, 18th, 2007 
Men's Football Brasil 2x0 Costa Rica*


----------



## matthemod (Apr 8, 2008)

Double post!


----------



## matthemod (Apr 8, 2008)

leomarx said:


> Cebolinha, se você me permite adicionarei mais fotos do Estádio



Is that Safe Standing? Like in German Stadia?


----------



## bernardo_j (Nov 22, 2007)




----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

its just so average and predictable.


----------



## rsol2000 (Mar 19, 2007)

very good!


----------



## LP (Nov 21, 2006)

Puta que pariu que fotos ruins não tinha nenhuma pior!

Here I post better quality photos:


----------



## leomarques (Jul 2, 2007)

^^Educação não faz mal a ninguém, rapaz


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

The stand behind the goal looks quite strange.
Is it planned to have a 2nd tier there?


----------



## urbanrecycle (Jul 27, 2007)

The worst stadium already built in the world, nothing contemporary. A simple copy of an existing one.

Rio de Janeiro is so beautiful deserved a better stadium, more humane


----------



## kazetuner (Jan 27, 2008)

Mo Rush said:


> its just so average and predictable.


yeah, average for a european stadium... you should see if this is average among the rest of the south american stadiums...


lpioe said:


> The stand behind the goal looks quite strange.
> Is it planned to have a 2nd tier there?


watch...


bernardo_j said:


>


----------



## Masters At Work (Jan 27, 2005)

How many seats ?












An expansion of the stand in this photo seems to be possible no ?


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

i def dont expect it to be european and i appreciate certain aspects of the stadium but its just not ever going to be above average. would love to see it in olympic mode.


----------



## bernardo_j (Nov 22, 2007)

Masters At Work said:


> How many seats ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.

7500 seats each side.

45000 + 7500 + 7500 = 60000 :cheers:


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

bernardo_j said:


> Yes.
> 
> 7500 seats each side.
> 
> 45000 + 7500 + 7500 = 60000 :cheers:


I look forward to the expansion renders. Atmosphere should be great.


----------



## speed_demon (Jun 2, 2007)

Best in latin america? :lol: It's indeed a good stadium, but now to say it's the best in Latin America was extremely unhappy from you. 

To be the best stadium in Latin America, it still needs to beat Kyocera Arena, nearly all venezuelan stadiums built for the Copa America 07, the Aztec Stadium and of course the own Maracana stadium.


----------



## kazetuner (Jan 27, 2008)

do you think the kyocera arena beats jaoa havelange? that stadium is not even finished and has giant columns that block the view..... and what makes maracana such a good stadium? the stands are miles away from the pitch and it doesn´t even have running tracks in that space...


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

kazetuner said:


> do you think the kyocera arena beats jaoa havelange? that stadium is not even finished and has giant columns that block the view..... and what makes maracana such a good stadium? the stands are miles away from the pitch and it doesn´t even have running tracks in that space...


Im not going to take any sides here but i will say this. Just because Maracana has seats a little farther away and it has no track, you have to think of the positives. Other than a circle, what other stadium shape allows such a high capacity without building upwards?


----------



## Neda Say (Feb 17, 2006)

I love it! It's clean, green, slick, simple, light... And the roof looks good! Is itthe best probably not!


----------



## Cebolinha (Nov 13, 2007)

speed_demon said:


> Best in latin america? :lol: It's indeed a good stadium, but now to say it's the best in Latin America was extremely unhappy from you.
> 
> To be the best stadium in Latin America, it still needs to beat Kyocera Arena, nearly all venezuelan stadiums built for the Copa America 07, the Aztec Stadium and of course the own Maracana stadium.


quando eu disse q é o melhor eu quis dizer o mais moderno!

e é fato q a arena da baixada é inferior ao engenhão(pelo menos por enquanto) ja os venezuelanos vc ta de brincadeira né? tudo bem q eles são moderninhos e bonitinhos,mas é so ver quanto custou o engenhão e quanto custou os estadios venezuelanos...não q os estadios venezuelanos são ruins, mas é q o engenhão é melhor!!!!!

quando eu digo q o engenhão é o melhor, é pq é um fato, e em breve a arena da baixada vai ser superada pela arena de barueri!


----------



## Cebolinha (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

Cebolinha said:


>


It looks good, but not the best


----------



## Patrick-RJ (Apr 24, 2007)

In Latin America... yes, it's the best!


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

To be the best in Latin America it has to beat this one first. This one has no running tracks, has more seats and is as young as Estádio Olímpico João Havelange


----------



## ieumesmuaiso (Feb 29, 2008)

it really look scared, but the unofficial government project shows up that they can do a great job in this stadium.
perhaps a lot of work outside, streets, park and so on
i also prefer a painted coat than a concret.
marcelo viana project is the best, what a great design, and really unique.

about put all this concret down, i dont know if they should.
after all we sold at last two great options for this stadium.
bye the way, good report leomarx, keep it up. i'll look forward to see some news.:cheers:


----------



## Cebolinha (Nov 13, 2007)

^^
to the naked eye, the only advantage of this stadium is the distance from arquibancada (seats) for the field ...

sorry, but the translator is a shit!!!:tongue3:


----------



## roberto0qs (Dec 4, 2006)

Good stadium!! but keep thinking it's the best, in 2 years it wont... Chivas Stadium is U/C and will be more modern than Havelange ... the outside doesnt look very modern... well it could be just the appearance


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*Rio - The best stadiums and arenas of Latin America*

João Havelange Stadium
Capacity of 45,000. But it can be expanded to accommodate 60,000 seated guests.









By Lienio Silva.









By Tiago Petrik.










HSBC Arena




























Maracanãzinho




























João Havelange Stadium




























Maracanãzinho Arena
Capacity: 11,800










Maracanã Stadium
Capacity: 95,000










Olympic Park





































HSBC Arena
Capacity: 15,000.




























Maria lenk Aquatic Park
Capacity: 8,000.


----------



## r.lifzer (Jun 16, 2008)

There must be better sports arenas somewhere in Latam


----------



## rover3 (Feb 4, 2008)

*xx*



r.lifzer said:


> There must be better sports arenas somewhere in Latam


Exactly what I was thinking. And they complained that they were #5 on the IOC short-list, scoring below Doha? hno:


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

rover3 said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. And they complained that they were #5 on the IOC short-list, scoring below Doha? hno:


Rio deserves to be Olympic host city. Back to topic, Hi, rover3. Nice to have you back here


----------



## rover3 (Feb 4, 2008)

Carrerra said:


> Rio deserves to be Olympic host city. Back to topic, Hi, rover3. Nice to have you back here


Between '_deserving'_ and actually '_winning_' it are 2 different things -- if you haven't noticed, Carrera.


----------



## Capital78 (Jan 23, 2008)

I was asking because FIFA has recommended 8-10 stadiums and Brazil had to ask for permission to host World cup in 12 stadiums.


----------



## Capital78 (Jan 23, 2008)

Which of 2 stadiums in Porto Alegre is a candidate to host World cup? Beira Rio or Gremio Arena?


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Capital78 said:


> Which of 2 stadiums in Porto Alegre is a candidate to host World cup? Beira Rio or Gremio Arena?


Not decided yet.
The date of decision about which stadiums will host will be in march 2009 I THINK. I read this a while ago but I'm not 100% sure about the date anymore.


----------



## leomarques (Jul 2, 2007)

Capital78 said:


> I have 3 questions for my Brazilian friends.
> 
> 1. When Brazil announces the decision which stadiums will host World cup?
> 2. Is it true that FIFA has allowed Brazil to host matches in 12 stadiums?
> 3. Is it true that 5 cities (Rio, Sao Paulo, Brasilia, Belo Horizonte and Porto Alegre) have already been chosen? Actually this choice seems to be logically as those cities have the largest stadiums in Brazil.



1. Each city comitee will decide wich stadium they are going to use. 
The host cities are announced in March 31st.
The works (construction or it reforms) must begin until day January 31st 2010
Stadiums must be ready for the inspection in December 31st 2012

2. Yes. That's what an important newspaper (O Globo) announced.

3. Yes. But nothing impedes the removal of the list if the city doesn't follow the schedule.
BTW those cities were chosen not because it's actual stadiums, but they have the best facilities(transport, hotels, etc). And most of the stadiums used in WC may have a good usage after the event


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

Is it going to be a strict 1 stadium per city event? The temptation is always surely there to let Rio have two venues(Maracana and João Havelange?) with the additional tourist money it would likey bring in.


----------



## Capital78 (Jan 23, 2008)

Are both stadiums in Porto Alegre connected with World Cup projects or will be constructed even if one of them won't be a host?


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

^^ Nope. Both Stadium will be constructed.


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

Capital78 said:


> Ok, so it's clear. Stadiums are not so full s they were before. I thought Brazilians are more crazy on footbal and that almost every single match has been sold out. Well, in that case it seems reasonable to modernize stadiums, made them more safety with smaller number of seats.


Great part of people in Brazil don´t care about football. Italians, argentinians, etc, are more fanatics


----------



## kenny_ (Aug 8, 2007)

1- Since the beggining of Brazil's bid, the CBF (Brasilian football confederation) asked for 12 host-cities at world cup, they know how good a world cup makes for a city, so they wants more cities as possiple. Some days ago at the Fifa reunium in Japan they decide to let Brazil have 12 cities, that was what a famous newspapper said. 
2- Whem Fifa was in Brazil to make the first visict to decide if the world cup will be here, they pass only in five cities, those five: sao paulo, rio de janeiro, porto alegre, belo horizonte and brasilia. Since that time all midia here in Brasil says that cities will be in WC. For everybody here this is more than logical, but is not 100% sure. Only in march 31 when Fifa will officialy say which cities will be in world cup. And for me, only after this decision the particular invest will appear with force to ivest in the constructions of the stadiuns. So is too early to know how will be the stadiuns, some of than we already have an idea how will be. In no cases we have sure about the final project.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Baah
then I will supplement this trhead
forgot a very important stage


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Too bad there is no official discussion thread in English for the 2014 FIFA World Cup, but here's my own list of the 12 cities that should be selected to host matches in the tournament:

Rio de Janeiro
Sao Paulo
Brasilia
Belo Horizonte
Porto Alegre
Belem
Manaus
Recife-Olinda
Salvador
Cuiaba
Campo grande
Curitiba

The cities not on my list are Fortaleza, Rio Branco, Florianopolis, Goiania, and Maceio. Any stadium projects or upgrades in all 17 cities should be constructed regardless of the outcome.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=781858


----------



## Timbu (Jan 19, 2008)

*Arena Recife - World Cup 2014*

*Arena Recife better images - World cup city*


----------



## João Paulo (May 19, 2005)

To much colorfull in my opinion.


----------



## MichaelMS (Jul 5, 2008)

In my opinion, this very colorful!	
I liked the format of the project!


----------



## brasil2014 (Sep 19, 2008)

New thread of Cuiabá´s new stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=38129406#post38129406


----------



## dedecafeliz (Feb 10, 2008)

Crazy??


----------



## Daniel Tavares (Jan 16, 2008)

*Maceió -Rei Pelé Stadium (Public)*

This stadium was build in 1970. Very old and public power do not really take care of this. Now the capacity is something like 20.000 spec. What do you guys think about?


----------



## ChilenoFutbol (Apr 11, 2009)

it aint bad. but needs a renovation


----------



## abrandao (Sep 8, 2006)

It is already under renovation, which is expected to be concluded by the end of 2010.


----------



## danieldantas (Aug 4, 2008)

Já pedi duas vezes no thread notícias de SC, onde estão as fotos da ampliação da ressacada??


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

Where's Florianpolis?


----------



## João Paulo (May 19, 2005)

Aka said:


> Where's Florianpolis?




In the south region of Brazil, it´s the capital city of the state of Santa Catarina and it´s population is around 400.000 inhabitants.


----------



## Arthurlp10 (Mar 7, 2010)

Florianópolis is one of the most beautiful cities of Brazil, is a tourist town which is very much visited in summer by Argentines and Uruguayans.
Some images of this beautiful city:


----------



## Huskies (Apr 15, 2009)

is it for some reason impossible to build a stadium in brazil that is rectangular ? i mean really , they dont have a track and they STILL manage to put one stand a mile away from the pitch .... seriously this has to be one of most common basic stupidities , like on the maracana why make a oval stadium around a RECTANGULAR field ?


----------



## Sjoerd (Dec 27, 2008)

i barfed when i saw this proposal


----------



## Arthurlp10 (Mar 7, 2010)

Huskies said:


> is it for some reason impossible to build a stadium in brazil that is rectangular ? i mean really , they dont have a track and they STILL manage to put one stand a mile away from the pitch .... seriously this has to be one of most common basic stupidities , like on the maracana why make a oval stadium around a RECTANGULAR field ?


It's an old habit of Brazilian build stadiums ovais, in 1950 it was good because it increased ability for stadiums but they do not understand is that today what matters most is quality, not quantity.
But fortunately, all new stadiums for 2014 will have their rectangular stands, totaling 8 or 9 stadiums with rectangular bleachers, and 3 or 4 oval bleachers:

Stadiums with grandstands rectangular:
Arena Verdão(Big Green)
Arena das Dunas(Dunes)
Arena da Amazonia
Estádio Nacional (National Stadium)
Arena de Recife
Arena da Baixada
Fonte Nova (New Source)
Castelão (Big Castle)

Stadiums with bleachers oval:
Maracanã
Mineirão
Morumbi*
Beira-rio (Riverside)*

*There is the possibility of being replaced by new stadiums with grandstands rectangular.
The Morumbi stadium would be replaced by the new arena Corinthians for the city of São Paulo could receive the opening game and the riverside stadium would be replaced by the new arena Grêmio, which will be constructed irrespective of the 2014 World Cup, if not get money for necessary works.

I will not put here images of the stadiums to not blur the issue of fórun.


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

I ask again: where's Florianpolis?


----------



## luancarpe (May 21, 2009)

Arthurlp10 said:


> Stadiums with grandstands rectangular:
> Arena Verdão(Big Green)
> Arena das Dunas(Dunes)
> Arena da Amazonia
> ...


Tua tradução tá demais! Meus parabéns! HAEHAHAEIUAHEIOUAEHIUAHEIHAEIHIAEHOHEAOIHAIHEEA :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Arthurlp10 (Mar 7, 2010)

luancarpe said:


> Tua tradução tá demais! Meus parabéns! HAEHAHAEIUAHEIOUAEHIUAHEIHAEIHIAEHOHEAOIHAIHEEA :lol::lol::lol:


uhauhuahuauhahuhauuhau
Big Castle e Big Green ficaram legal!
uhauhuahuahuhauh
Não tinha o que colocar!


----------



## luancarpe (May 21, 2009)

Que não colocasse nada, então. Não se traduz nome próprio. Arthur vai ser Arthur em qualquer língua, assim como Castelão deveria ser. hahahahha


----------



## luancarpe (May 21, 2009)

Aka said:


> I ask again: where's Florianpolis?


It's in Southern Brazil. 700 km away from São Paulo.


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

I'll ask for the third time: where is Florianpolis?


----------



## luancarpe (May 21, 2009)

The right name is Florianópolis. Google it, would you?


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

luancarpe said:


> The right name is Florianópolis. Google it, would you?


Yes, I know I'm going to be rude, but...

I've been pointing out this stupid mistake for days and neither of you could even be smart enough to get it. So sorry, I don't believe I should be googling anything.


EDIT: Oh wait! Now I've realized that you still didn't get it!!! Geez...


----------



## luancarpe (May 21, 2009)

Damn, how old are you?!
Don't you have anything better to do instead of finding "stupid mistakes" on the web?


----------



## Lord'paulistinha (Mar 14, 2008)

luancarpe said:


> Damn, how old are you?!
> Don't you have anything better to do instead of finding "stupid mistakes" on the web?


ignore trolls


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

luancarpe said:


> Damn, how old are you?!
> Don't you have anything better to do instead of finding "stupid mistakes" on the web?


Not really.

Pissed off for not even noticing it?



Lord'paulistinha said:


> ignore trolls


BUUUUU!!!!!


----------



## luancarpe (May 21, 2009)

New project: 

























http://decanhota.blogspot.com/2009/12/ressacada-versao-2010-ainda-mais-bonita.html

















































http://www.avai.com.br/galerias/id/1463/

Under construction:


























































http://www.avai.com.br/galerias/id/1675/

More 7,000 seats to the stadium. From 15,000 to 22,000.
The goal is to achieve 35,000 seats.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

The Independencia Stadium in Belo Horizonte is currently being redeveloped into a rectangular football-only stadium by 2012. The old stadium (built for the 1950 World Cup) has been demolished for this new stadium.


----------



## Igor Munarim (Oct 16, 2009)

Ginásio Teixeirinha (Passo Fundo)
























Ginásio Gigantinho (Porto Alegre)


----------



## Igor Munarim (Oct 16, 2009)

Ginásio Nélio Dias (Natal)








Ginásio Pedrocão (Franca)


----------



## Arthurlp10 (Mar 7, 2010)

Upgrading projects and developing the stadiums.

Grêmio Arena - Porto Alegre






















































Independência Stadium - Belo Horizonte






















































































Palestra Itália Arena - São Paulo








































































































































Presidente Vargas Stadium - Fotaleza









































Castelão Stadium - Fortaleza






















































Amazonia Arena - Manaus



































Cidade da Copa Arena - Recife






















































Arena da Baixada - Curitiba














Maracanã Stadium - Rio de Janeiro






























































Beira-rio Stadium - Porto Alegre








































































Nacional Stadium - Brasília




































Pantanal Arena - Cuiabá






































































CONTINUED...


----------



## Arthurlp10 (Mar 7, 2010)

Corinthians Stadium - São Paulo - 48.000














































Mineirão Stadium - Belo Horizonte - 70.000































































































Fonte Nova Stadium - Salvador - 50.000












































































Arena das Dunas - Natal - 45.000


----------



## Diego Logon (Jan 16, 2009)

*SERRA DOURADA STADIUM - GOIANIA*


----------



## gabriel campos (Jul 13, 2010)

Brazil 0 vs 0 Netherlands - Goiania


----------



## The Game Is Up (Jan 2, 2004)

Is it true that the rugby competition for the 2016 Olympics was moved from Sao Januario to the Bangu stadium? Also, is the Natal stadium going to be sited at the location of the Machadao?


----------



## Gutex (Sep 24, 2010)

Jim856796 said:


> The Independencia Stadium in Belo Horizonte is currently being redeveloped into a rectangular football-only stadium by 2012. The old stadium (built for the 1950 World Cup) has been demolished for this new stadium.


*Work progress last month.*

*Independência 09/05/11*










*Independência 08/06/11*


----------



## gabriel campos (Jul 13, 2010)

Brazil 1 vs 0 romania 06 / 07 / 2011


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

^^ Congratulations Ronaldo, 420Goals :applause::applause::applause:
but Ronaldo no goal vs Romania, he are fat... :dunno:
I wish "Thank You" to Ronaldo, Rivaldo, R.Carlos, Cafu, etc... kay:
Ronaldo got Champion's 1994 and 2002 world cup :wave:
I support Brazil Team and I'm happy Brazil already title champions five star's :banana::banana::banana:

Have a nice day... Ronaldo :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Brigate Rossonere (Jan 28, 2011)

Please don't call Ronaldo fat, it is disrespectful. He has a disease which makes it almost impossible for him to lose wait. He will only get larger from here.


----------



## The Game Is Up (Jan 2, 2004)

Does anyone know how the Bangu stadium would look like if converted for rugby in 2016?


----------



## Wey (Jul 8, 2008)

Brigate Rossonere said:


> Please don't call Ronaldo fat, it is disrespectful. He has a disease which makes it almost impossible for him to lose wait. He will only get larger from here.


He does?? =P

What is it?


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Couldn't they have made it so that the redesigned Sao Januario Stadium cannot look like it can be fitted for an athletics track?


----------



## In The End (Jul 29, 2011)

*BELO HORIZONTE - Estádio Independência (25,000)*












LBraga said:


> *Fachada:*






























*Works:*



winiciusnet said:


> Tarcísio Badaró/Globoesporte.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...





careca americano said:


>


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

Reminds me of Boavista's stadium in Portugal


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

The stadium is less than 30k. So need to close this thread? :dunno:


----------



## In The End (Jul 29, 2011)

^^
And this rule exists?


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

In The End said:


> ^^
> And this rule exists?


Yes


----------



## In The End (Jul 29, 2011)

I did not know!
Sorry!


----------



## MuitoObrigado (Apr 9, 2011)

CarlosBlueDragon said:


> GREAT new stadium why No FIFA World Cup 2014???


Political issues. 


update:




MuitoObrigado said:


> Yesterday, Sao Paulo's mayor, Gilberto Kassab, visited the works. Palmeiras and WTorre want the construction licence to be revised (preferably, until february), so the garage building could hold 3,000 vehicles and the oval stand would be allowed to be demolished, thus saving about 4 months and, obviously, money. Kassab said it is his duty to help this happen and he will figure out a way to do it.
> 
> 
> Well, let´s wait and see.
> ...























www.novaarena.com.br


----------



## In The End (Jul 29, 2011)

Luis Elianderson said:


> .
> .
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## In The End (Jul 29, 2011)

Luis Elianderson said:


> .
> .
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## In The End (Jul 29, 2011)

Luis Elianderson said:


> .
> .
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## In The End (Jul 29, 2011)

Marcos Ghoch said:


> Vídeo de ontem, 28/12.
> Assistam em HD.


:cheers:


----------



## DaviRezende (Jan 28, 2012)

*POUSO ALEGRE - BRAZIL - Manduzão Stadium*

O *Estádio Municipal Irmão Gino Maria Rossi*, conhecido como Manduzão, é um estádio de futebol localizado na cidade de Pouso Alegre, no estado de Minas Gerais (Brasil).
___________________________________________

The *Stadium Irmão Gino Rossi Maria*, known as "Manduzão", is a football stadium in the city of Pouso Alegre, state of Minas Gerais (Brazil).

*Capacidade:* 19.000 ~ 25.000
*Inauguração:* 1997

1- O estádio em 1998, após recente inauguração:









2- Por dentro do estádio:








Créditos: _WorldStadiums.com_

3- O estádio em 2010:









Atualmente o estádio está praticamente abandonado, com uma estrutura antiga e defasada, sem reformas desde 1998. A prefeitura estuda um plano para reestruturação do estádio, mas nada foi confirmado.

_Currently the stadium is virtually abandoned, with an old structure and lagged, without reforms since 1998. The city is considering a restructuring plan for the stadium, but nothing was confirmed._​


----------



## Gutex (Sep 24, 2010)

*Independência Stadium - Belo Horizonte MG*

Last works in the Independência stadium prior to inauguration match scheduled to first half of march









































































Fonte: http://www.novomineirao.mg.gov.br/independencia.html


----------



## Edgar Vix (Jan 30, 2012)

*FOTOS DO FUTURO ESTÁDIO ESTADUAL KLEBER ANDRADE*
*LOCAL: CARIACICA-ES*
.
1









2









3









4









5









6









7









.
*ANTES E DEPOIS:*

8









.
*VÍDEO:*





.
*ANDAMENTO DAS OBRAS:*

9









10









11









.
*VÍDEO DAS OBRAS EM 03/2011:*





.
Fonte:

Instituto de Obras Públicas do Espírito Santo
http://www.iopes.es.gov.br/web/hotsite_kleber_andrade.htm
.
http://globoesporte.globo.com/es/no...ndrade-para-ser-sub-sede-da-copa-de-2014.html

http://gazetaonline.globo.com/_cont...rspectiva-do-novo-estadio-kleber-andrade.html


----------



## Edgar Vix (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Edgar Vix said:


> *FOTOS DO FUTURO ESTÁDIO ESTADUAL KLEBER ANDRADE*
> *LOCAL: CARIACICA-ES*
> .
> 1
> ...


will theroof be build in the first phase?


----------



## Edgar Vix (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes, the roof of the stadium will be built in the first phase of the project.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

danke


----------



## trmather (Feb 7, 2008)

Independencia's stadium is gonna be really nice when it's finished.

Reminds me of Ewood Park or Estadio do Bessa.


----------



## Hut_17 (Nov 9, 2011)

Amazing this last stadium


----------



## andydirk (Feb 9, 2012)

awesome！


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

trmather said:


> Independencia's stadium is gonna be really nice when it's finished.
> 
> Reminds me of Ewood Park or Estadio do Bessa.


Only that 6.000 people will have their view of the field obstructed


----------



## michał_ (Mar 8, 2007)

TEBC said:


> Only that 6.000 people will have their view of the field obstructed


How so?


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

michał_;88477328 said:


> How so?


the Minas Gerais state Firefighters, who decide on safety rules, didnt allow the safety rails (?) projected for the top tier of the stadium (which is very inclined). They demand some ultra high safety rails with stupid extra bars. These new safety rails obstruct the view of everyone on the top tier.

the cost of using acrylic on for every step of the top tier is too expensive and the government wont give more money. 

its BUREAUCRACY killing a terrific stadium! Really idiotic! I am not entirely inside the subject, so I dont know HOW COME they stadium architects/builders didnt know of the particular safety rules in their state (they copied european stadiums, and didnt know their stadium firefighters wouldnt accept them).

Nor I know WHY the state firefighters, KNOWING about the project, didnt said anything before.


















look at the height of the seats compared to the protection fences!


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

by Lucas Uebel


----------



## michał_ (Mar 8, 2007)

AcesHigh said:


> the Minas Gerais state Firefighters, who decide on safety rules, didnt allow the safety rails (?) projected for the top tier of the stadium (which is very inclined). They demand some ultra high safety rails with stupid extra bars. These new safety rails obstruct the view of everyone on the top tier.
> 
> the cost of using acrylic on for every step of the top tier is too expensive and the government wont give more money.
> 
> ...


That really does look insane, just like the staircases, shocking!


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Blimey! Talk about taking the piss. :nuts: You'd think the standard seating/railing system that's used here in Europe would be something they'd copy in Brazil:


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

RMB2007 said:


> Blimey! Talk about taking the piss. :nuts: You'd think the standard seating/railing system that's used here in Europe would be something they'd copy in Brazil:


as I said, thats the system the stadium builders/architects used in the project.

but in Minas Gerais state (I said STATE, not the whole country), the safety rules demand that in inclinations over 40 degrees, the body barriers must be "filled"... that is, either solid (like concrete, or glass) or a wire mesh, like it was done. And they must be very tall. Its ridiculous, thats the truth.


----------



## Gutex (Sep 24, 2010)

*New aerial shots of the Independência stadium in Belo Horizonte. The opening match is scheduled to april 25th but the upper tier visibility issue still unsolved.* :sad2:








[/url]
13/04/2012 por Secopamg, no Flickr


13/04/2012 por Secopamg, no Flickr


13/04/2012 por Secopamg, no Flickr


13/04/2012 por Secopamg, no Flickr


13/04/2012 por Secopamg, no Flickr


13/04/2012 por Secopamg, no Flickr


13/04/2012 por Secopamg, no Flickr


13/04/2012 por Secopamg, no Flickr


13/04/2012 por Secopamg, no Flickr


----------



## João Paulo (May 19, 2005)

Edgar Vix said:


> Yes, the roof of the stadium will be built in the first phase of the project.


^^ new pictures of Kleber Andrade Stadium were released today, the athletic pitch around the field will now have 8 lanes instead of 4.

The capacity increased a little more also, now it will stand around 23.800 a gain of around 1.000 people to the original project. 

One side of the stand is almost ready. The stadium will be inaugurated now in dec 2013.

Cheers

PS: Do you know if it wil be an all seater stadium or not?


----------



## Gutex (Sep 24, 2010)

*Yesterday's inaugural match of the Independência Stadium*



Brasileiro89 said:


> abraços


----------



## rodrigorc (Feb 28, 2009)

^^ 
Beautiful inside, disgusting outside.


----------



## Gutex (Sep 24, 2010)

*First Atletico Mineiro´s training at the Independencia Stadium prior to the first oficial match scheduled to this night. It´ll be the first match with fully capacity*


----------



## In The End (Jul 29, 2011)

The Roof!



Marcos Ghoch said:


> Só postando maior:


----------



## Gutex (Sep 24, 2010)

*First time with all the stadium sectors opened*


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

Damn! Now that is what a stadium should look like. Bold and in your face. Must be very intimidating for opposing players?


----------



## Paraguay Dreamer (Feb 23, 2012)

Calvin W said:


> Damn! Now that is what a stadium should look like. Bold and in your face. Must be very intimidating for opposing players?


yes, but the home team was eliminated of the championship in this first game. Very nice stadium.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2010)

Calvin W said:


> Damn! Now that is what a stadium should look like. Bold and in your face. Must be very intimidating for opposing players?


Almost all of the stadiums in the make in Brazil at this point have this "philosophy". It gives a very nice perspective of the game we are not used to.


----------



## hysteria (Oct 1, 2011)

Arena Palestra:
















[/QUOTE]








[/QUOTE]

Arena Grêmio:




























Engenheiro Eduardo que guia os visitantes e responde todas as dúvidas. Gente boa!


----------



## malegi (Aug 21, 2010)

Essa Arena Palestra vai a passos de tartaruga.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2010)

malegi said:


> Essa Arena Palestra vai a passos de tartaruga.


Agora a tendência é acelerar bem a obra...


----------



## Gutex (Sep 24, 2010)

*A HD video showing the first state championship final played at the new Independência Arena*


----------



## Ngiks (Apr 21, 2012)

Edgar Vix said:


> *FOTOS DO FUTURO ESTÁDIO ESTADUAL KLEBER ANDRADE*
> *LOCAL: CARIACICA-ES*
> .
> 1
> ...


^^ This so fresh and cutting edge design.. so lovely


----------



## Ngiks (Apr 21, 2012)

Edgar Vix said:


> *FOTOS DO FUTURO ESTÁDIO ESTADUAL KLEBER ANDRADE*
> *LOCAL: CARIACICA-ES*
> .
> 1
> ...


^^ This is so fresh and so lovely design


----------



## rodrigorc (Feb 28, 2009)

^^
This stadium looks like a ventilated brake disc.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ LOL!


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

oxo said:


> The pic posted by Galant looks like Athens' Olympic stadium which sadly has more wow factor than any Brazilian stadium
> 
> I think he/she was trying to say that the new crop of Brazilian football stadiums being built now have little pazazz and are lacking in true character.
> The recent crop of new stadiums for Euro 2012 (most notably Warsaw and Gdansk) set a very high standard of aesthetics and character. The Brazilian stadia seem to be struggling to match such quality.
> ...


Yo probably know nothing about stadiums. Stadiums from Sao Paulo, Manaus, Brasilia, Recife and Natal are unique.

Salvador and Fortaleza has a common design but are also very beautiul.

Rio and Belo Horizonte are traditional, stadiums that u will never see again, very classic


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Bezzi said:


> I don't agree. Tell me what is so special about Metalist stadium or that one in Wroclaw? If you see the previous euros and world cups, you will see that there are the main stadiums and 2 or 3 simple stadiums. Like Pretoria and Rustenburg in 2010 and Kaiserslautern and Nurenberg in 2006. None of our world cup stadiums lack in terms of design and comfort. And even has unique designs such as Brasília and Cuiabá.


In Euro 2008 just Kiev, Warsaw, Gdansk and Donestk are worth of a complement.

Brasil will have 11 great stadiums


----------



## oxo (Jan 20, 2011)

AcesHigh said:


> thats nonsense, besides, whats use are these ultra high standarts for Poland and Ukraine, when they lack the most important: good football clubs and national teams??
> 
> so, they built huge expensive party saloon for OTHERS, and they exited very early.


Yes, you have a very good point: what they lack in football skills is more than compensated for in fantastic stadium design such as Warsaw's.
In Brazil it seems to be the opposite way around - great football but what about the stadium design? 
Perhaps it would be best to reserve judgement when all the stadiums in Brazil have been completed.


----------



## oxo (Jan 20, 2011)

TEBC said:


> In Euro 2008 just Kiev, Warsaw, Gdansk and Donestk are worth of a complement.
> 
> Brasil will have 11 great stadiums


That would be great but from what I see they look a bit underwhelming.

At least most of the Brazilian stadiums should be better than London's new Olympic stadium which is truly awful, if that's any consolation.


----------



## oxo (Jan 20, 2011)

Bezzi said:


> I don't agree. Tell me what is so special about Metalist stadium or that one in Wroclaw? If you see the previous euros and world cups, you will see that there are the main stadiums and 2 or 3 simple stadiums. Like Pretoria and Rustenburg in 2010 and Kaiserslautern and Nurenberg in 2006. None of our world cup stadiums lack in terms of design and comfort. And even has unique designs such as Brasília and Cuiabá.


I hope that I am wrong and pleasantly surprised when I see Brasilia and Cuiabá stadiums completed and match-ready. 
One thing for sure they will look much more impressive than stadia such as the Wembley ''corporate conference centre'' stadium.


----------



## bigchrisfgb (Nov 7, 2008)

That Corinthians arena looks great and if it is done to the exact specifications as showed in that video then it will be one of my favourite football/soccer stadiums, possibly my favourite after my beloved St James' Park.

I'm not a fan of most of the stadium designs for Brazil 2014, but all that will be made up for in the atmosphere the Brazilians will make. Thats stadium though is excellent and along with some of stadiums being made for football/soccer in the USA and Canada we are starting to see some real good quality football/soccer stadiums being built. England should take note, no more of these flat pack stadiums, no more of the bowl type stadiums.


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

bigchrisfgb said:


> I'm not a fan of most of the stadium designs for Brazil 2014


no problem with that, but can you please specify why dont you like the designs? Are you talking exterior or interior? Are you talking aesthetics or other stuff, like distance from the pitch?





> no more of these flat pack stadiums, no more of the bowl type stadiums.


what is a flat pack stadium?


----------



## bigchrisfgb (Nov 7, 2008)

Just a mix really, most seem to be generic bowl type stadiums with a different exterior. Though I have to admit the one in Brasilia also look nice. A lot of them on the inside look like they should have a running tracks around the pitch which is never a good look.

Thats not getting away from my point that the type of atmosphere having a world cup in Brazil will bring, I mean if I had the money I would love to be there.

A flat pack stadium is a term used for a stadium that basically come on the back of a truck and can go up in little time. They usually look a lot like other stadiums, take most new <40,000 seater stadiums in England. They are bland, offer nothing to the area around it outside, the stands don't usually distinguish between each other and just hold around the corners creating less of an identity for the different stands, oh and the are horrible wind traps.


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

any opinion about the new Grêmio and Palmeiras stadiums? Both certainly are not bowl stadiums (no place for a running track around the pitch)


----------



## MicroX (Sep 8, 2007)

AcesHigh said:


> any opinion about the new Grêmio and Palmeiras stadiums? Both certainly are not bowl stadiums (no place for a running track around the pitch)


Haven't heard of a new Grêmio stadium.

Edit: I went a few pages back and found some mocks for their new stadium. It looks very nice. Looks like Brazil is taking the step forward with their stadiums.


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

MicroX said:


> Haven't heard of a new Grêmio stadium.
> 
> Edit: I went a few pages back and found some mocks for their new stadium. It looks very nice. Looks like Brazil is taking the step forward with their stadiums.


I posted this video of a visit inside the building site on the last page





location and facilities around


----------



## MuitoObrigado (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## MuitoObrigado (Apr 9, 2011)

http://esporte.uol.com.br/futebol/clubes/palmeiras/fotos/#fotoNavId=pr8209160





























http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/esport...-prazo-para-entrega-aumentar-veja-fotos.shtml




















http://www.lancenet.com.br/palmeiras/Confira-novas-imagens-Arena-Palestra_5_725977396.html


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)




----------



## Baleares (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm anxious to see how will that stadium be.


----------



## saulosvieira (Mar 9, 2012)

Kleber Andrade Stadium, Cariacica, ES (Vitória Metropolitan Area). 35% of works done! It will be used as support stadium in FIFA WC 2014.




























Project:


----------



## rodrigorc (Feb 28, 2009)

^^


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Why there aren't any projects for Santos and Vasco?


----------



## GuiBR (Oct 1, 2009)

www.sercan.de said:


> Why there aren't any projects for Santos and Vasco?


São Januario, the stadium of Vasco will be renovated to host the rugby competition in the Olympic Games, that I remember, this is the project:










Nevertheless, Vila Belmiro, the stadium of Santos doesn't have space for a renovation, because of this, the club has already entertained the building of a new stadium in the city of Diadema, in the Metropolitan Area of São Paulo, or in São vicente, a neighbour city of Santos.

Look, the street is too much near the stadium, if happen, will be very small changes.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Why Diadema? Is there no free space somewhere in Santos?

Cap. of Vasco stadium?


----------



## Hansadyret (Jun 22, 2008)

GuiBR said:


> São Januario, the stadium of Vasco will be renovated to host the rugby competition in the Olympic Games


Rugby will be at the olympics now?


----------



## vitaming (Oct 5, 2011)

No, not now. In 2016.


----------



## GuiBR (Oct 1, 2009)

www.sercan.de said:


> Why Diadema? Is there no free space somewhere in Santos?
> 
> Cap. of Vasco stadium?


In Santos for a stadium not, but there's in Cubatão, a city besides Santos.
About the idea of Diadema I believe that has been discarded, but the choice had been made ​​by the proximity between Santos and Sao Paulo.

About São Januario, according to wikipedia, the stadium capacity will increase from 24k to 42k.


----------



## Frederico Mendes (Jul 23, 2012)

I think 42k is a good capacity for a stadium here in Brazil. It's hard to get an superior attendance, only in few finals.


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Why will Vasco insist on the round shape behind the goals??? they want their fans 1km away from the field?


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)




----------



## RonyFurtado (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## RonyFurtado (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## RonyFurtado (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## RonyFurtado (Aug 24, 2011)

*Beautiful Stadium!*


----------



## RonyFurtado (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## MAHS1989 (Feb 20, 2011)

ojala se haga esta renovacion, vasco da gama es el unico equipo de rio dejaneiro en tener su propio para cualquier tipo de compromisos, ojala se de esta renovacion:




Jim856796 said:


> Couldn't they have made it so that the redesigned Sao Januario Stadium cannot look like it can be fitted for an athletics track?


----------



## Edgar Vix (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Edgar Vix (Jan 30, 2012)

*Latest photos.*


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)




----------



## Luanel Messi (Jul 16, 2012)

http://www.novaarena.com.br/site/fotos.asp?album=101


----------



## Luanel Messi (Jul 16, 2012)

http://www.novaarena.com.br/blog/


----------



## Luanel Messi (Jul 16, 2012)

http://www.propalmeiras.com.br/wordpress/?p=1524


----------



## Luanel Messi (Jul 16, 2012)

www.propalmeiras.com.br






















































































































































































www.novaarena.com.br


----------



## rodrigorc (Feb 28, 2009)

^^

Congratulations, you've just f*cked up the thread!


----------



## malegi (Aug 21, 2010)

There should be Belém instead of Manaus and Goiania instead of Cuiabá.

But the choice was about tourism, not football.


----------



## Alex Roney (Apr 22, 2007)

malegi said:


> There should be Belém instead of Manaus and Goiania instead of Cuiabá.
> 
> But the choice was about tourism, not football.


Goiania definitely made more sense than Cuiabá, they seem to always have at least one team in the first division.


----------



## malegi (Aug 21, 2010)

Belém has two tradicional teams that always have a great audience (more than 30,000). Unfortunately, they aren't in the first division in the last years (Paysandu y Remo).

Manaus has never had a team in the first division (at least in the last 20 years).


----------



## Luanel Messi (Jul 16, 2012)

www.novaarena.com.br


----------



## Luanel Messi (Jul 16, 2012)

www.novaarena.com.br


----------



## DimitriB (Jun 23, 2009)

When do they start with the expansion of the olympic stadium for the olympics?


----------



## rbud (Dec 25, 2012)

I was there last august!
Brasilia National Stadium


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2010)

DimitriB said:


> When do they start with the expansion of the olympic stadium for the olympics?


According to this governmental website that controls expenses for political transparency purposes, the permanent structure expansion is to begin in 2013 already. The temporary structure will be set only in 2015.


----------



## Timbu (Jan 19, 2008)

Arena Pernambuco



Timbu said:


>


----------



## ramon_13 (Apr 2, 2012)

AcesHigh said:


> Why will Vasco insist on the round shape behind the goals??? they want their fans 1km away from the field?


ACTUALLY THIS PROJECT HAS BEEN DISCARDED, The OAS ALREADY HAVE ANOTHER PROJECT IN HANDS, NOW ONLY DEPENDS ON AN PACERIA!! THAT'S PROBABLY COME Qatar!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2010)

malegi said:


> There should be Belém instead of Manaus and Goiania instead of Cuiabá.
> 
> But the choice was about tourism, not football.


Both are subjective.


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Fonte Nova - Salvador​
Fotos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/agecombahia/


----------



## mlgustavo (Jan 2, 2013)

Sport Recife's new arena, commercial and sports facilities (Ilha do Retiro Stadium). It will be the new home of Sport Club do Recife. 

Construction will begin in 2013 after Confederations Cup. Meanwhile, Sport Recife will play in Arena Pernambuco.

It will not be a World Cup 2014 stadium, but it's design obeys all FIFA standards.

The stadium will have a capacity of over 46.000 seats an it is located in a central area of Recife. It's location is much better than the Arena Pernambuco which is in Recife's outskirts.

Architects: Pontual Arquitetos and Tomás Taveira Brasil

video:





renders:



















Courrent Ilha do Retiro stadium and sports facilities. Demolition begins after official approval.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2010)

The project's roof of Sport stadium is ugly as hell. It reminds of granpa's underwear...


----------



## JoeyJ (Jan 15, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> The project's roof of Sport stadium is ugly as hell. It reminds of granpa's underwear...


Looks like tey are trying to hard to stand out


----------



## Matheus Oliveira (Nov 6, 2011)

Sport stadium is so ugly that make me remind Jose Avalade.


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Fonte Nova - Salvador​

Arena Fonte Nova por Fotos Gov/Ba, no Flickr


Arena Fonte Nova por Fotos Gov/Ba, no Flickr


Arena Fonte Nova por Fotos Gov/Ba, no Flickr


Arena Fonte Nova por Fotos Gov/Ba, no Flickr


Arena Fonte Nova por Fotos Gov/Ba, no Flickr


Arena Fonte Nova por Fotos Gov/Ba, no Flickr


Arena Fonte Nova por Fotos Gov/Ba, no Flickr


Arena Fonte Nova por Fotos Gov/Ba, no Flickr


Arena Fonte Nova por Fotos Gov/Ba, no Flickr


Arena Fonte Nova por Fotos Gov/Ba, no Flickr


Arena Fonte Nova por Fotos Gov/Ba, no Flickr


Arena Fonte Nova por Fotos Gov/Ba, no Flickr


Arena Fonte Nova por Fotos Gov/Ba, no Flickr


Arena Fonte Nova por Fotos Gov/Ba, no Flickr


Arena Fonte Nova por Fotos Gov/Ba, no Flickr


Arena Fonte Nova por Fotos Gov/Ba, no Flickr


Arena Fonte Nova por Fotos Gov/Ba, no Flickr
-















































































[/CENTER]

http://www.flickr.com/photos/setrebahia/


----------



## LucStash (Dec 24, 2012)

Muito boas essas fotos, Izumi.

Se tiver mais e de outros estádios, pode postar!


----------



## JoeyJ (Jan 15, 2012)

The Arena Fonte Nova is becoming my favorite more and more.


----------



## Taato (Sep 23, 2012)

*RIBEIRÃO PRETO - Estádio Palma Travassos (17,360)*










*Comercial Futebol Clube*

Country: Brasil, São Paulo state.

2x Champion of cup Ribeirão Preto: (1965, 1967)

1x Championship of the Interior (1966)

1x Paulista Championship Second Divison (1958)

In the construction:









http://globoesporte.globo.com/sp/ri...9/10/belmacio-uma-vida-dedicada-ao-comercial/

Comercial vs Santos, Pelé is in the middle, on the left defender Pitter. Pitter was chosen by the king as the greatest quarterback who ever faced.









http://www.diarioweb.com.br/noticias/imp.asp?id=125244










http://www.jornalacidade.com.br/edi...lobo-pedem-adequacoes-no-palma-travassos.html









http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comercial_Futebol_Clube_(Ribeirão_Preto)

The biggest blue oval represents the old fence that was at the stadium until 2010. The red represents the current, pasted in the field to pressure from fans.








http://datagonca.webnode.com.br/news/planta-arena-poliesportiva/

Access to the First Division in 2011...








http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comercial_Futebol_Clube_(Ribeirão_Preto)









http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comercial_Futebol_Clube_(Ribeirão_Preto)









http://comercialshowseeventos.com.br/areas-para-locacao/

Fans:






That's all !


----------



## Neerlandense (Jan 26, 2013)

I've been in this stadium. It's pretty big, but a shame that the team is in the second division of the Paulista Championship (A2).


----------



## Taato (Sep 23, 2012)

Last year was the A1, but the campaign was a pity, only made ​​me angry. Being in that fence is perfect for cheering me, and will go up again this year! Vamos subir bafooooooooooooo...(8)


----------



## Matheus Oliveira (Nov 6, 2011)

Stands too far from the field.


----------



## Edgar Vix (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Edgar Vix (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Fonte Nova - Salvador​








http://statigr.am/arenafontenova









http://statigr.am/arenafontenova









http://statigr.am/arenafontenova









http://statigr.am/arenafontenova









http://statigr.am/p/396311409148172149_35638460









http://statigr.am/p/396414384922798040_17937920​


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

Izumy said:


> http://statigr.am/p/396311409148172149_35638460


gotta love this stadium...


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Castelão - Fortaleza


















































































Luciana Aith​


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Fonte Nova - Salvador













































































































Fonte​


----------



## DimitriB (Jun 23, 2009)

Any news about the new stadium of SC Recife?


----------



## Luanel Messi (Jul 16, 2012)

http://www.propalmeiras.com.br/


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Arena Pernambuco - Recife























































http://globoesporte.globo.com/futebol/copa-do-mundo/fotos/2013/03/fotos-veja-como-esta-construcao-da-arena-pernambuco.html​


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Any plans of Estádio Raimundo Sampaio?

How steep is the 2nd tier?


----------



## Pedro EM (Oct 2, 2012)

When will this stadium be complete??


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

www.sercan.de said:


> Any plans of Estádio Raimundo Sampaio?


The stadium was recently rebuilt. 









13/04/2012 by Secopamg, on Flickr 































www.sercan.de said:


> How steep is the 2nd tier?


45º


----------



## x3a (Jan 31, 2013)

*Beira Rio - Porto Alegre*


----------



## Luanel Messi (Jul 16, 2012)

http://fotos.estadao.com.br/obras-a...a,7139,196208,,,0.htm?pPosicaoFoto=1#carousel


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Do you know the depth of the rows?
As far as i know it is now impossible if you have 0,8m(which is standard now).

Actually on the other hand you can see that they used a different system for the stairs.


----------



## Xitao de Ituiutaba (Sep 4, 2007)

*ESTÁDIO DE ITUIUTABA-MG*

Cidade: Ituiutaba-MG
Capacidade Inicial: 18.000 torcedores
Capacidade Final: 22.000 torcedores
Inauguração Prevista: Dezembro de 2013
Informações: Vestiários, camarotes, iluminação, acabamento, grama sintética para aquecimento, bilheterias, salas, banco de reservas, etc. 

*Equipes:*









*BOA Esporte Clube*










*Associação Esportiva ITUIUTABANA*


----------



## Xitao de Ituiutaba (Sep 4, 2007)

Comentem, pessoal, sobre nosso magnifico estádio...
_*Comment, personal, on our magnificent stadium ...*_


----------



## Xitao de Ituiutaba (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## Xitao de Ituiutaba (Sep 4, 2007)

*Prefeitura aguarda liberação da Caixa para licitação de outras obras no Estádio Municipal
*18/03/2013


A Prefeitura Municipal de Ituiutaba aguarda ansiosa a autorização por parte da Caixa Econômica Federal, para a abertura do processo de licitação para as obras que concluirão o Estádio Municipal Júlia do Prado, que terá capacidade para 18 mil torcedores.

Os projetos arquitetônicos, elétrico, SPDA, subestação e estrutural, referentes às demais etapas da obra, foram entregues à Superintendência da CEF, em Uberlândia, no dia 26 de fevereiro, onde constam memoriais descritivos, planilhas e cronogramas das obras, toda fundação e estrutura física do estádio, instalações hidrossanitárias, arquitetura, vestiário, pista ao redor do gramado, muro, cobertura e estacionamento. De acordo com os projetos entregues, o projeto de comunicações faz parte da arquibancada oeste.

Enquanto a Prefeitura aguarda para os próximos dias o reinício da construção do muro de arrimo e das arquibancadas, a Secretaria Municipal de Planejamento entregou no início do mês todos os projetos pendentes para a continuidade da obra, com a construção de banheiros, vestiários, lanchonetes, cabines de emissoras de Rádio e TV, dentre tantos outros itens que compõem a sequência dessa grande obra da administração municipal.

“Seguimos todas as exigências da Caixa, e em algumas semanas estaremos recebendo o aval para a abertura do processo de licitação e daremos início a essa nova etapa da obra”, comentou o secretário Carlo Novais.

Em conversa com responsáveis pela empresa Green Leaf, o prefeito Luiz Pedro recebeu a informação que haverá a necessidade de aumentar o volume de areia onde será feito o gramado, cujo sistema de irrigação já foi instalado.

Luiz Pedro, no final de fevereiro, recebeu a visita do deputado Federal Weliton Prado, onde falaram sobre a obra do Estádio, que, sem dúvida, é aguardada com muita ansiedade por ambas as partes. “Esse é um sonho do povo tijucano e do prefeito Luiz Pedro, mas é também um grande sonho dos filhos da Dona Júlia do Prado, que, em breve, poderão ver abertos os portões desse Estádio Municipal”, comentou o deputado.


Fonte: 
Gladiston Pires
Jornalista


----------



## Xitao de Ituiutaba (Sep 4, 2007)

_*Hall awaits release of bidding for cash from other works in the Municipal Stadium
*18/03/2013


The City of Ituiutaba anxiously awaits approval by the Caixa Economica Federal to open the bidding process for the works that will conclude the Municipal Stadium Julia Prado, which will have capacity for 18,000 fans.
*
The architectural, electrical, SPDA, substation and structural, relating to other phases of the work, were delivered to the Superintendency of CEF, in Uberlândia, on Feb. 26, which contains descriptive memorials, worksheets and schedules of works, every foundation and structure physical stadium, facilities hidrossanitárias, architecture, dressing, track around the pitch, wall, roof and parking. According to the submitted projects, the project communications is part of the west grandstand.
*
While the City waits for the next days to restart the construction of the retaining wall and the bleachers, the Municipal Planning delivered earlier this month all pending projects to continue the work with the construction of restrooms, locker rooms, cafeterias, booths Radio and TV stations, among many other items that make up the basis of that great work of municipal administration.
*
"We follow all requirements of the Box, and in a few weeks we will be getting the nod to the opening of the bidding process and we will start this new stage of work," said the secretary Carlo Novais.
*
In conversation with the company responsible for Green Leaf, Mayor Pedro Luiz received information that there will be a need to increase the volume of sand where the lawn is done, whose irrigation system has been installed.
*
Pedro Luiz, in late February, was visited by Deputy Federal Weliton Prado, where they spoke about the work of the stadium, which undoubtedly is awaited with much anxiety for both parties. "This is a people's dream Tijuca and Mayor Pedro Luiz, but is also a great dream of the children of Dona Julia Prado, who will soon be able to see open the gates of Municipal Stadium," said the deputy.
*
*
Source:
Gladiston Pires
Journalist_


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

FAAN said:


> The stadium was recently rebuilt.



when he asked for "PLANS", he was asking for "plantas" of the stadium, drawings. Not about "future plans regarding the stadium". :lol:


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

acoustics


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

AcesHigh said:


> when he asked for "PLANS", he was asking for "plantas" of the stadium, drawings. Not about "future plans regarding the stadium". :lol:


This really confused me :nuts::nuts:


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

the word he used confused you, or my explanation confused you?


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

AcesHigh said:


> *the word he used *confused you, or my explanation confused you?


:yes:


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

FAAN said:


> The stadium was recently rebuilt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very impressive 25 000 seats stadium. Is the renovation finished ? No plans for a 4th stands behind goals ?


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

www.sercan.de said:


> Any plans of Estádio Raimundo Sampaio?
> 
> How steep is the 2nd tier?


GENOA - Stadio Luigi Ferraris / Marassi (36,703) 



Arthurlp10 said:


> More than a stadium like this is the new Independence stadium in Belo Horizonte, Brazil.
> The old Independence was one of the venues for World Cup 1950 and the new is being built now for Cruzeiro and Atletico-MG where they play during the reforms of mineirão stadium for World Cup 2014.


----------



## opusdei (Apr 14, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> So... where exactly would rugby sevens be played in 2016, then?
> 
> Maybe it would be a good idea to recycle Laranjeiras or Gavea stadiums... more suitable for the competition...


A specific stadium will be built. Rugby is a growing sport in Brazil and we really need a decent stadium for our national team.


----------



## ramon_13 (Apr 2, 2012)

^^
my second home!


----------



## Edgar Vix (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

Estadio Kleber Andrade, April 12:

































































http://gazetaonline.globo.com/_cont...-visitam-obras-do-estadio-kleber-andrade.html


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Who is the architecte of Independence stadium in Belo Horizonte / Estádio Raimundo Sampaio ?


----------



## Gutex (Sep 24, 2010)

^^His name is Leon Myssior


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

any new indoor arenas in program? except Rio olympic park


----------



## gabriel campos (Jul 13, 2010)

George_D said:


> any new indoor arenas in program? except Rio olympic park


Arena São Jorge in São Paulo :


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1570891


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

How many seats?


----------



## Edgar Vix (Jan 30, 2012)

*Friendly.
Italia 2 x 2 Haiti*


----------



## Edgar Vix (Jan 30, 2012)

*Unbelievable gaffe Rai: Pepepe Quaquauqua-1-0AL instead of the names of the two teams absurd written during the friendly Italian-Haiti. At the end of the match the apology live conductors*










http://www.corrieredellosport.it/ca...dibile+gaffe+della+Rai:+Pepepe-Quaquauqua+1-0


----------



## skyscraperbarra (Sep 11, 2012)

^^
:lol:
Quaquaquaquaqua


----------



## Edgar Vix (Jan 30, 2012)

*Training images of Spain in Rio de Janeiro*
The stadium Sao Januario of Vasco da Gama was the scene where the team held its first session in preparation for the match against Tahiti.




























_Juan Flor_

http://futbol.as.com/futbol/2013/06/18/album/1371508296_891929.html#1371508296_891929_1371508524


----------



## MAHS1989 (Feb 20, 2011)

these place needs a complete renovation


----------



## Gutex (Sep 24, 2010)

*Works on kleber Andrade Stadium keeps moving forward*
































































https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.677197732296584.1073741905.371912702825090&type=1

http://admin.es.gov.br/scripts/adm005_3.asp?cdpublicacao=106035


----------



## Gutex (Sep 24, 2010)

Gadiri said:


> Very impressive 25 000 seats stadium. Is the renovation finished ? No plans for a 4th stands behind goals ?


Yes the renovation is finished. There are plans to build the 4th stand though but it's really difficult to move foward because the stadium is located in a small residencial neighbohood and with 25k is already causing a lot of mobility problems during match days.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2010)

Esse estádio (ES) me causa tanta estranheza... o projeto dele é muito... diferente...

E aí que será disputado o mundial universitário de rugby sevens?


----------



## DimitriB (Jun 23, 2009)

About the Arena São Jorge in São Paulo, is it going to be build next to the new football stadium?

I like the works at the Kleber Andrade Stadium, when would it be finished?


----------



## Gutex (Sep 24, 2010)

DimitriB said:


> I like the works at the Kleber Andrade Stadium, when would it be finished?


I'm not sure but probably it is scheduled to be ready before the World Cup because the stadium is intended to be used as a training center.


----------



## Gutex (Sep 24, 2010)

^^Now I found the answer for your question on another thread


saulosvieira said:


> Kleber Andrade Stadium is building in Cariacica (Vitória Metropolitan Area) to be a support stadium to the WC. It's going to be ready in March 2014.
> 
> http://g1.globo.com/videos/espirito...dio-kleber-andrade-e-instalada-no-es/2784930/


----------



## Xitao de Ituiutaba (Sep 4, 2007)

Estádio a ser entregue em 2014 em Ituiutaba-MG, casa do Boa Esporte, que está temporariamente em Varginha até o término da construção desse estádio.


----------



## juscelino_fs (Sep 11, 2012)

*JOINVILLE - Arena Joinville*









A Arena Joinville, localizada na cidade de Joinville, é uma arena multiuso municipal e maior estádio de futebol de Santa Catarina além de estar sendo utilizado pelo Joinville Esporte Clube. Localizado no bairro Bucarein, a construção tem design inspirado em várias arenas de futebol européias, como a Amsterdam Arena. Tendo uma grande semelhança com a Arena da Baixada em Curitiba e com a Arena da Floresta em Rio Branco no Acre.
Teve sua primeira etapa inaugurada em 25 de setembro de 2004, na partida entre Joinville e Seleção Masters. A segunda etapa foi inaugurada em 26 de julho de 2007, na partida Joinville 4-3 Atlético Paranaense. Com isso, a capacidade, que inicialmente era de 15.000 pessoas, foi expandida para 22.400,1 e será novamente expandida para 30 mil pessoas (24 mil sentadas). O custo estimado para a expansão é de R$ 7 milhões. O projeto final prevê que a Arena contará ainda com lojas comerciais, praça de alimentação, estacionamento e parque público anexo.
Por ser um estádio público e não propriedade do Joinville Esporte Clube, ele deverá ter retomadas as obras assim que o governo municipal angariar verbas junto ao governos estadual e federal para conclusão da terceira etapa.


----------



## Gutex (Sep 24, 2010)

*Bringing to here*



AcesHigh said:


> here, new stadium from Cruzeiro FC (small club from Porto Alegre, not the big one from Belo Horizonte)





AcesHigh said:


> no, these are the last photos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Xitao de Ituiutaba (Sep 4, 2007)

*ESTÁDIO MUNICIPAL DE ITUIUTABA-MG - UM DOS MELHORES DO INTERIOR BRASILEIRO!*

*Estádio Municipal de Ituiutaba*
Conclusão: Setembro de 2014
Capacidade: 18.000 - 22.000 torcedores
Padrão FIFA










Proprietário: Prefeitura Municipal de Ituiutaba
Times Mandantes:

*Boa Esporte Clube*










*
Associação Esportiva Ituiutabana*










*Clube Atlético Ituiutabano*


----------



## Phcg (Mar 13, 2013)

^^Estádio São Gonçalo

Em Obras

Capacidade 20,000 pessoas














































Fonte
Localização:









Créditos Eduardo Lima

Thread de Obras do Estádio


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

Wow if this last one is real it´s crazy and ad ugly at the same time.
The distance to the field is like a mile and the cap can´t be 20 000 it´s minimal 30 000 or the people in that part of Brazil have got realy fat asses and I can´t imagine that. (expertwise...)


----------



## Gutex (Sep 24, 2010)

*The roof covering began at Kleber Andrade stadium*




























http://www.iopes.es.gov.br


----------



## superted4 (Dec 30, 2011)

How many new/developed stadiums are happening bin Brasil at the moment? I know of the 12 for the World Cup, but now I see above and know of another in sau Paola and another gremino


----------



## Dan Caumo (Jul 2, 2007)

superted4 said:


> How many new/developed stadiums are happening bin Brasil at the moment? I know of the 12 for the World Cup, but now I see above and know of another in sau Paola and another gremino


1. Arena do Gremio (Porto Alegre) is completed.

World Cup Stadiums:
2. Rio - Maracanã - completed
 3. Belo Horizonte - Mineirão - completed
4. Brasília National Stadium - completed
5. Recife - Arena Pernambuco - completed
6. Fortaleza - Castelão - completed
7. Salvador - Arena Fonte Nova - completed
8. São Paulo - Arena Corinthians - under construction
9. Porto Alegre - Estádio Beira Rio - under construction
10. Curitiba - Arena da Baixada - under construction
11. Cuiabá - Arena Pantanal - under construction
12. Manaus - Arena da Amazônia - under construction
13. Natal - Arena das Dunas - under construction

Other stadiums completed/renovated:
14. Belo Horizonte - Arena Independência
15. Salvador - Estádio Pituaçu
16. Rio Branco - Arena da Floresta (new stages will be built later)

Other stadium under construction:
17. São Paulo - Allianz Parque
18. Cariacica - Estádio Kleber Andrade
19. Curitiba - Estádio Miguel Couto
20. Ituiutaba - Estádio Municipal
21. São Gonçalo - Estádio do Gonçalense

Planned stadiums:
22. Recife - Arena do Sport
23. Florianópolis - Arena Florianópolis

I know there are other stadiums under construction or planned, but those are the ones I can remember now.


----------



## Gutex (Sep 24, 2010)

edit


----------



## Gutex (Sep 24, 2010)

*There is also this one being built in Muriaé-MG*
































































http://radiomuriae.com.br/noticias/iluminacao-do-novo-estadio-do-nacional-comeca-a-ser-instalada


----------



## Lsmjunior (Jan 2, 2009)

Arena do Grêmio - Brasil x France



pedrovargas said:


>


----------



## paulista1978 (Jul 15, 2007)

What a dumb poll


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2010)

How is the Estádio Kleber Andrade? Is it ready?


----------



## Gutex (Sep 24, 2010)

^^Not yet. It´s scheduled to be ready on May but It was already confirmed as a training field for Cameroon´s team for World Cup preparation. There's also a possibility of a friendly against Australian team.





https://www.facebook.com/estadiokleberandrade


----------



## Chimbanha (Aug 21, 2009)

How can people put up a pool at which the options are questions? :nuts:


----------



## Kanzyo Oliveira (Jul 12, 2013)

The Arena of Grêmio's a show! :applause: :applause:
Today, it is the most beautiful and private structured stadium in the country.

Good pictures! kay:


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Any idea how big the Kop stand at the Estádio do Pacaembu is?


----------



## Lsmjunior (Jan 2, 2009)

Grêmio Arena - Porto Alegre / RS






































































































































































































































































Credit: Bill Knoop


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

New Stadium in Brasilia

A radical (Ie Ridiculous) design by BF Architecture.

_BF Architecture takes on a different approach towards the design of The New Athletic Stadium located in Brasilia that enhances the basic function of sports facilities through combining historical characteristics with modern day techniques. The design starts off with the typical typology of a stadium but instead of having a central sport field the new design proposes that the action overlaps between terraces, platforms and sections of the seating area creating a different engagement between the audiences and athletes._






































http://www.arch2o.com/the-new-athletic-stadium-bf-architecture/#prettyPhoto


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

Sorry for the double post, more pictures:


----------



## smolki (Oct 24, 2010)

WTF ???


----------



## sweet-d (Jul 20, 2010)

Yeah what did they do that track among other things that shouldn't be done.


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

this thing is so ugly that it can even be called beautiful by some degree


----------



## In The End (Jul 29, 2011)

Other proposal:


----------



## Lumbergo (Nov 17, 2009)

Leedsrule said:


> Sorry for the double post, more pictures:


Reminds me of that ridiculous stadium in South Africa that has the disjointed stands in a diamond shape. Can't remember the name of said.


----------



## Edgar Vix (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2010)

^^
The 60's called! They want their toilet seat back!


----------



## Ataide (May 10, 2014)

phcg said:


> ^^Estádio São Gonçalo
> 
> Em Obras
> 
> ...


Muito Bom o projeto desse estádio, magnífico!


----------



## Dan Caumo (Jul 2, 2007)

^^ I don't agree, the round shape is afwul for football matches.


----------



## ddstr (Sep 12, 2013)

who designs such crap?


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

New interesting concept: "Casa Futebol"

_Two architecture graduates offered a very imaginative solution to two of Brazil’s problems. If there are empty stadiums and not enough homes, why not make stadiums home for people?_

Article from StadiumDB.com


----------



## Edgar Vix (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2010)

Jim856796 said:


> New interesting concept: "Casa Futebol"
> 
> _Two architecture graduates offered a very imaginative solution to two of Brazil’s problems. If there are empty stadiums and not enough homes, why not make stadiums home for people?_
> 
> Article from StadiumDB.com


----------



## Edgar Vix (Jan 30, 2012)

_Mário Nogueira, Peralta, Neuer e Ozil_









_Joachim Löw e Bastian Schweinsteiger
_
http://www.vasco.com.br/site/index.php/noticia/conteudo/8115#.U9CB6_ldVB1


----------



## Observador_SJC (Aug 26, 2007)

Edgar Vix said:


>


Such an inefficient roof, reminds me the one of Corinthians Arena, but this one covers a huge area with no seats.


----------



## Edgar Vix (Jan 30, 2012)

*Estádio São Januário*

*São Januário*









































































http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...enda-para-jogo-de-sabado-em-sao-januario.html


----------



## Edgar Vix (Jan 30, 2012)

_Mário Nogueira, Peralta, Neuer e Ozil_









_Joachim Löw e Bastian Schweinsteiger
_
http://www.vasco.com.br/site/index.php/noticia/conteudo/8115#.U9CB6_ldVB1


----------



## Edgar Vix (Jan 30, 2012)

*São Januário*









































































http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...enda-para-jogo-de-sabado-em-sao-januario.html


----------



## Lumbergo (Nov 17, 2009)

that main stand would be nice if it didn't have so many support poles.


----------



## Phcg (Mar 13, 2013)

Ataide said:


> Muito Bom o projeto desse estádio, magnífico!


A Capacidade foi alterada para 43 mil pessoas.

The capacity was changed to 43 thousand people.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

MAHS1989 said:


> these place needs a complete renovation


It will be done for 2016 OG. This is rugby stadium.


----------



## petropouli (Jan 25, 2014)

Gadiri said:


> It will be done for 2016 OG. This is rugby stadium.


In the Rio 2016 official website is written that Rugby competitions will be played in a temporary arena in Deodoro Complex.

http://www.rio2016.com/en/the-games/competition-venues/sports-map


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

petropouli said:


> In the Rio 2016 official website is written that Rugby competitions will be played in a temporary arena in Deodoro Complex.
> 
> http://www.rio2016.com/en/the-games/competition-venues/sports-map


20,000? That's bullshit! The Commonwealth Games rugby sevens had over 45,000 in all four sessions. I know rugby is more popular in the UK than Brazil, but I can see that venue being easily oversubscribed.


----------



## Edgar Vix (Jan 30, 2012)

*Estádio Vila Belmiro - Santos-Brasil*

*VILA BELMIRO *









http://globoesporte.globo.com/


----------



## Edgar Vix (Jan 30, 2012)

*Estádio Arena da Baixada - Curitiba-Brasil*

*Arena da Baixada*









http://globoesporte.globo.com/


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2010)

Edgar Vix said:


> *VILA BELMIRO *


Wasn't the thread about stadia?

:troll:


----------



## Edgar Vix (Jan 30, 2012)

*Estádio Municipal Paulo Machado de Carvalho (Pacaembu) - SÃO PAULO - BRA*

*PACAEMBU*









_https://twitter.com/mabragatchelo_





































_https://twitter.com/felipezito
_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2010)

^^
Stadium from the late 40s, hosted in São Paulo city the 1950 FIFA World Cup.


----------



## trmather (Feb 7, 2008)

Are there plans to finish of the Independência?

Would look absolutely magnificent finished off, my favourite style of stadium (Luigi Ferraris, Deepdale, do Bessa, etc)


----------



## Gutex (Sep 24, 2010)

^^There are plans to build the 4th stand but it's really difficult to move foward because the stadium is located in a small residencial neighbohood and with 23k is already causing a lot of mobility problems during match days.


----------



## Gutex (Sep 24, 2010)

*Some tiny progress at those small stadiums projects*

*Ituiutaba-MG (18k) *



































Stadium facebook

*Cachoeirinha-RS (16k)*

















*









José Haag ( http://josehaag.blogspot.com.br/2014/12/obra.html )*


----------



## Edgar Vix (Jan 30, 2012)

*Estádio Cláudio Moacyr de Azevedo - Macaé-BRA*

*Estádio Cláudio Moacyr de Azevedo*








_Ana Chaffin_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2010)

^^
Esse estádio é novo?


----------



## Phcg (Mar 13, 2013)

O Moacyrzão (Estádio Cláudio Moacyr de Azevedo) foi construído em 1980.


----------



## danielbeier (Feb 22, 2012)

gabriel campos said:


> *Olympic Park*


I had no clue they were building this until some weeks ago.

These buildings are completely hidden from our media. It looks like they only talk about great buildings if they find any overbilling or any kind of corruption :lol:


----------



## gabriel campos (Jul 13, 2010)

danielbeier said:


> I had no clue they were building this until some weeks ago.
> 
> *These buildings are completely hidden from our media.* It looks like they only talk about great buildings if they find any overbilling or any kind of corruption :lol:


WTF? :shocked:

http://globotv.globo.com/busca/?q=parque+olimpico


----------



## danielbeier (Feb 22, 2012)

gabriel campos said:


> WTF? :shocked:
> 
> http://globotv.globo.com/busca/?q=parque+olimpico


Nah, that's almost nothing you know.


----------



## Edgar Vix (Jan 30, 2012)

*MARACANÃ - Rio de Janeiro - Brazil*

*Maracanã stadium*

*Model: Viviane Araújo*

















_Photos: Marcio Nunes_
http://especiais.ego.globo.com/carnaval/2015/ensaios/salgueiro_viviane-araujo.html


----------



## bartrocha (Jun 18, 2013)

a arena mais bonita do brasilllllll:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## bartrocha (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## bartrocha (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## bartrocha (Jun 18, 2013)

Comparison Between Reality And The GAME FIFA World Cup 2014


----------



## matheussinara (Aug 19, 2012)

^^
Com certeza Arena das Dunas é um marco na cidade de Natal, um dos estádios mais bonitos que meus olhos já viram!


----------



## bartrocha (Jun 18, 2013)

arena das dunas, segundo eleição de corpo técnico especialista na construção de arenas pelo mundo elegeu a arena das dunas como a 5° arena mais bonita do mundo em 2014, a arena amazônia foi a segunda !


----------



## bartrocha (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## RonyFurtado (Aug 24, 2011)

*Arena Corinthians*









@hericksccp


----------



## RonyFurtado (Aug 24, 2011)

Arena Corinthians










fabricioz
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=517215


----------



## RonyFurtado (Aug 24, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/SonhosSCCP/


----------



## RonyFurtado (Aug 24, 2011)

http://globoesporte.globo.com/










https://twitter.com/carlosaferrari


----------



## Gutex (Sep 24, 2010)

*Yesterday´s Atlético 2 x 0 Colo Colo for Libertadores at Independência stadium*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/clubeatleticomineiro/


----------



## AM08United (Apr 22, 2015)

Nice brazillian stadiums!


----------



## AM08United (Apr 22, 2015)

Brasilia the best


----------



## AM08United (Apr 22, 2015)

excited for the World Cup !!!


----------



## ticosk8 (Aug 14, 2007)

AM08United said:


> excited for the World Cup !!!


:shifty:


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Comedy accounts work better on twitter


----------



## GreenHornet553 (Jan 6, 2013)

Edgar Vix said:


> *PACAEMBU*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who plays in this stadium now?


----------



## Gutex (Sep 24, 2010)

^^Currently as tenant no one is but São Paulo FC is planning to renovate their own stadium so they will probably use it during the refurbishment works


----------



## Edgar Vix (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Edgar Vix (Jan 30, 2012)

*ESTÁDIO BATISTÃO*

















http://www.infonet.com.br/esporte/ler.asp?id=174886
http://globoesporte.globo.com/


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^what city does it lie in, what team does it host? cheers


----------



## Gutex (Sep 24, 2010)

^^It's located at Aracaju, capital of Sergipe state. It's owned by Sergipe state government and mainly hosts matches of Associação Desportiva Confiança and Club Sportivo Sergipe.


----------



## hysteria (Oct 1, 2011)

*Update* *P1*

*Arena Corinthians - Corinthians* *- São Paulo City*


























































@jpmessa

















































































*Arena do Grêmio - Grêmio * *- Porto Alegre City*




























































Ozéias Teixeira[/QUOTE]



















[/QUOTE]
@douglunardi








































































*Beira Rio - Internacional* *- Porto Alegre City*


----------



## hysteria (Oct 1, 2011)

*Update P2

Arena da Baixada - Atlético Paranaense* *- Curutiba City*






























Crédito










Curitiba no ar





















Eduardo Silva - Facebook






















https://www.flickr.com/photos/figueirense/17817756873/
Flirck Figueirense










Arena da Baixada - Estádio Joaquim Américo Guimarães by Eduardo PA, no Flickr










créditos: gazetapress.com





















Fonte


*Allianz parque - Palmeiras * * - São Paulo City*




















por Amanda Cardoso




























































por Kaique Salerno












*Maracanã - ( Flamengo e Fluminense ) - Rio de Janeiro *










https://www.facebook.com/estadiokle...9719534382492/933802426640864/?type=1&theater[/QUOTE]










http://www.archdaily.com/643859/architectural-photographers-joana-franca




















https://twitter.com/fimdejogo


----------



## hysteria (Oct 1, 2011)

*Update P3

Mineirão - ( Atlético Mineiro, Cruzeiro ) - belo Horizonte City*




















Twitter








































































































































































































http://globoesporte.globo.com/futebol/copa-do-brasil/temporeal/29-10-2014/cruzeiro-santos/


*Cidade da Copa - Sport - Recife City*
















































































http://globoesporte.globo.com/pe/futebol/brasileirao-serie-a/jogo/19-07-2015/sport-sao-paulo/










http://globoesporte.globo.com/


----------



## hysteria (Oct 1, 2011)

*Update P4

Arena da Amazônia - Manaus City*




















Thyago Costa Silva






















*Estádio Nacional - Brasília City*










Foto: Divulgação / Agência Brasília (Flickr)






























_Foto do gramado enviada pela assessoria de imprensa do GDF (Foto: Andre Borges / Grandes Eventos GDF)_




















Fred Leão/R7 / r7.com











https://twitter.com/richardsouza_










_Foto: Getty Images_


*Castelão - (Ceará FC, Fortaleza FC ) Fortaleza City*

































































http://globoesporte.globo.com/ba/futebol/copa-do-nordeste/jogo/29-04-2015/ceara-bahia/




















http://globoesporte.globo.com[/url
...serie-c/temporeal/25-10-2014/fortaleza-macae/


*Estádio Couto Pereira - Coritiba - Curitiba City*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/andreriekes/15788607827/in/photostream/lightbox/[/B]




















fonte: facebook C0r1nth1ans M1l Gr4u 
https://www.facebook.com/C0R1NTH14N5M1LGR4U?fref=photo












*Arena Pantanal - Cuiabá City*




















http://globoesporte.globo.com/










































http://globoesporte.globo.com/futebol/brasileirao-serie-a/temporeal/23-11-2014/santos-sao-paulo/[/QUOTE]


----------



## hysteria (Oct 1, 2011)

*Update P5

Arena das Dunas - América - Natal City*









andressa_bez










tribunadonorte




















https://twitter.com/augustogomes/media




















https://www.facebook.com/HooligansB...1092905365640/630383963769864/?type=1&theater










Natal Post













Corredor exclusivo para os camarotes..











Zona Mista


Centro de Convenções


Vestiários



Banheiras


Chuveiros


Túnel de acesso


Por FaB!O


*Fonte Nova - Bahia FC - Salvador City*
















































































http://globoesporte.globo.com/ce/futebol/copa-do-nordeste/jogo/22-04-2015/bahia-ceara/






























http://globoesporte.globo.com/futebol/brasileirao-serie-a/temporeal/24-09-2014/bahia-sport/


----------



## hysteria (Oct 1, 2011)

*proposeds *


*Estádio do Morumbi - São Paulo FC - São Paulo City*












*Estádio do Galo - Atlético Mineiro - Belo Horizonte City*









Fonte: Twitter


----------



## usernametaken (Jun 22, 2015)

Corinthians' stadium is for me the best stadium in South America by far.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

The thread about Estádio São Januário was merged into this one because its current capacity is 21,880, below than the 30,000 minimum needed to have an exclusive topic at *SkyscraperCity Stadiums and Sport Arenas* subforum... 

However, it can reopened when (and if) that stadium to have a true reconstruction/upgrade project, including the expansion of the capacity to +30,000. Otherwise, anything related to Vasco's home ground should be posted here, please.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

Talking about São Januário: about one year ago, Júlio Brant - one of the candidates on the club's chairman election - presented a proposal to refurbish the 88-year-old ground.

Inspired by Boavista's Estádio do Bessa, in Porto, Portugal, the new facility would hold 30,590 spectators, conserving the historical façade and part of the old main tribune, replacing the rest of the old structure with brand-new separated stands. 

The mentioned candidate came to be defeated in the polling, but the elected chairman, Eurico Miranda, have reportedly met with the architect to talk about the project. 

Some images:



























































































http://blogs.lance.com.br/garone/tag/reforma-de-sao-januario/

If it will be done someday is anyone's guess, but I consider this an interesting and feasible proposal, would be nice if it becomes reality. Our clubs need to improve their stadiums as soon as possible.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

Santos FC chairman, Modesto Roma Jr., confirm they have a prospect of a new ground near their Rei Pelé Training Center. The new stadium would hold 25,000 spectators and cost US$ 100 million, to be built in the land of the _Associação Atlética dos Portuários de Santos_, shown in the image below:










A quote of him:



> (...) "I consider it a very feasible project, to be done through 30 months. The idea is conservate Vila [Belmiro, their historical home ground] as a sacred temple and build the new stadium around 1km from here" (...)


http://www.goal.com/br/news/229/brasileir%C3%A3o-s%C3%A9rie-a/2015/09/30/15878872/presidente-do-santos-tem-proposta-por-novo-est%C3%A1dio-achei-o


----------



## Guil (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm a little suspicious because it would be side by side with 2 hospitals do not know if they would approve it.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Interesting: World Indigenous Games http://uk.businessinsider.com/world-indigenous-games-brazil-photos-2015-11?r=US&IR=T


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

December 6

Vila Belmiro prior Santos FC - Atlético Paranaense:



http://s.glbimg.com/es/ge/f/original/2015/12/06/20151206_160818.jpg


----------



## O Canto das Torcidas (Dec 7, 2015)

I´m not Vasco fan, but São Januário is one of the best brazilian stadiums if you ask about architeture.


----------



## hysteria (Oct 1, 2011)

*Images of Arena Corinthians in 2015*​


























































































Fonte


----------



## In The End (Jul 29, 2011)

New Atlético Mineiro stadium
Capacity: 48.000 spectators
Cost: $150 million



radiorot said:


> Vazou um vídeo da apresentação do Estádio do Galo.


----------



## In The End (Jul 29, 2011)

Reconstruction of Estadio Manoel Barradas(Barradão) - Esporte Clube Vitória

Capacity: 35.000
Cost: $80 million
Inauguration: 2019


----------



## Feliteira (May 11, 2016)

Vai acontecer no Brasil o mesmo que acontece em Portugal...
Os estádios do Mundial se tornam "Elefantes Brancos" e só vão sugar dinheiro ao Governo...


----------



## In The End (Jul 29, 2011)

Feliteira said:


> Vai acontecer no Brasil o mesmo que acontece em Portugal...
> Os estádios do Mundial se tornam "Elefantes Brancos" e só vão sugar dinheiro ao Governo...


Of the World Cup venues, only 3 have chances to turn white elephant, stadiums in Brasilia , Cuiaba and Manaus.
But there are possible solutions to prevent this from happening, and only need creativity and commitment of those responsible.


----------



## gabriel campos (Jul 13, 2010)

CFO Arena - Fortaleza / CE


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

^^ What capacity would it be?


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Arena Corinthians at Brazil x Paraguay 2018 WCQ



gabriel campos said:


> After Russia obviously, *BRAZIL* is the first national team officialy qualified for the 2018 World Cup...


----------



## berserker05 (Oct 21, 2010)

In The End said:


> Of the World Cup venues, only 3 have chances to turn white elephant, stadiums in Brasilia , Cuiaba and Manaus.
> But there are possible solutions to prevent this from happening, and only need creativity and commitment of those responsible.


Maybe they will be used, but of the 12 stadiums, how many are used in Serie A? ... Mineirão, Arena da Baixada, Arena da Corinthians and that was it ... Mané Garrincha, Fonte Nova, Beira-Rio Stadium, Arena Pantanal, Estadio Castelão, Arena da Amazônia, Arena Pernambuco, Das Dunas, Maracana in series B or without team, if I'm wrong correct me.

As a non-Brazilian see that mythical teams like Santos, Vasco and Sao Paulo did not benefit from a world cup to improve their stadium, he looked a little strange.

Without considering Gremio and Palmeiras


----------



## In The End (Jul 29, 2011)

berserker05 said:


> Maybe they will be used, but of the 12 stadiums, how many are used in Serie A? ... Mineirão, Arena da Baixada, Arena da Corinthians and that was it ... Mané Garrincha, Fonte Nova, Beira-Rio Stadium, Arena Pantanal, Estadio Castelão, Arena da Amazônia, Arena Pernambuco, Das Dunas, Maracana in series B or without team, if I'm wrong correct me.
> 
> As a non-Brazilian see that mythical teams like Santos, Vasco and Sao Paulo did not benefit from a world cup to improve their stadium, he looked a little strange.
> 
> Without considering Gremio and Palmeiras


Its really same strange, but, innumerable things have happened for this, the São Paulo for example, not change the idea of the project in Morumbi and the FIFA vetoed that to host matches in the World Cup for insuffient quality of the project. Vasco not host, why the Maracanã was the host in Rio;
That stadium is suffering from management problems, and this is the problem for not recently host matches of Flamengo and Fluminense, but, this case is being solved and the clubs now are returning to host their matches in Maracanã, including Serie A matches.

The stadiums in the Serie A are: Maracanã(Flamengo and Fluminense), Arena Corinthians(Corinthians), Fonte Nova(Bahia and Vitória*), Mineirão(Cruzeiro and Atlético-MG*), Arena da Baixada(Atlético-PR)
*Eventually matches;

But, Estadio Nacional(Brasilia), Arena Pantanal(Cuibá), Arena Pernambuco(Recife) and Arena da Amazonia(Manaus), host matches eventually;

Arena Castelão(Ceára), Arena Pernambuco(Naútico) and Beira-Rio(Internacional) host matches of Serie B; 

The reason of the others clubs not build or not renovating their stadiums is lack of planning and good management;


----------



## Observador_SJC (Aug 26, 2007)

In The End said:


> Its really same strange, but, innumerable things have happened for this, the São Paulo for example, not change the idea of the project in Morumbi and the FIFA vetoed that to host matches in the World Cup for insuffient quality of the project.


C'mon you can't be serious. It is now comproved why Morumbi was left out of the World Cup and why Odebrecht constructed a new stadium for Corinthians. 

Arena Corinthians was constructed because FIFA and Lula wanted a big construction in order to benefit some companies that latter support Lula's party candidate in the next Brazilian election.

Also because Corinthians is Lula's favourite team.



In The End said:


> Vasco not host, why the Maracanã was the host in Rio;
> That stadium is suffering from management problems, and this is the problem for not recently host matches of Flamengo and Fluminense, but, this case is being solved and the clubs now are returning to host their matches in Maracanã, including Serie A matches.


I don't know what you tried to write here, but Maracanã has been poorly managed since its construction. That is the problem with the government owning a stadium when they barely have the capability to run essential other things as schools and hospitals. But Maracanã is a symbol and it would never be refused as a host stadium in any important event that takes place in Brazil.

One of the reasons they argue to justify not using Vasco's stadium or Santos' one is because these stadia are very near other hosts and hosting such an event as the World Cup is more a political thing than a sport event, so it would be a political suicide not spreading host cities for all over the country.



In The End said:


> The stadiums in the Serie A are: Maracanã(Flamengo and Fluminense), Arena Corinthians(Corinthians), Fonte Nova(Bahia and Vitória*), Mineirão(Cruzeiro and Atlético-MG*), Arena da Baixada(Atlético-PR)
> *Eventually matches;
> 
> But, Estadio Nacional(Brasilia), Arena Pantanal(Cuibá), Arena Pernambuco(Recife) and Arena da Amazonia(Manaus), host matches eventually;


That is not a good reason to prevent those stadia to be called White Elephants.



In The End said:


> Arena Castelão(Ceára), Arena Pernambuco(Naútico) and Beira-Rio(Internacional) host matches of Serie B;
> 
> *The reason of the others clubs not build or not renovating their stadiums is lack of planning and good management*;


Yes, because they all have tons of money to invest in the refurbishment of their stadia. :|

Apart for some cases where teams found a investor and made agreements that prevent them to profit from their own stadium for decades (Grêmio and Palmeiras), many teams barely have sponsors to play Série A, let alone another investor to rebuild their stadium.


----------



## In The End (Jul 29, 2011)

*Arena Condá reformulation - Chapecoense*
_Capacity: 30.000_








Christina Aguilera said:


> prefeitura


----------



## Rousseau Cançado (Jul 17, 2017)

Great project!


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

*Goiás Esporte Clube*


The new Estádio Hailé Pinheiro (aka Serrinha) will have capacity for 20,000 spectators and must take up to 3 years to be completed, once it is being built in an one-stand-per-time basis. The club have started by the south end stand and now is bulding the second one, the east stand, which will raise the capacity for 14,000.

Some images:








































































































Arena da Serrinha: Goiás espera concluir estádio para 20 mil pessoas nos próximos três anos


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

Recent pictures:

May 27








June 5








June 25








July 9








https://twitter.com/goiasoficial


----------



## Sangnaris (Feb 14, 2008)

Ranma Saotome said:


> Recent pictures:
> 
> May 27
> 
> ...


There is an exclusive thread for the Arena da Serrinha construction?


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

Sangnaris said:


> There is an exclusive thread for the Arena da Serrinha construction?


Not yet.


----------



## In The End (Jul 29, 2011)

*Ponte Preta*

O projeto encontra-se na fase de busca de investidores;
Capacidade: 22.000
Previsão do início das obras: 2021


----------



## Sir Costa (Jul 26, 2005)

Horrível. 200m de distância entre o gol e a arquibancada atrás... horrível.


----------



## Sangnaris (Feb 14, 2008)

Sir Costa said:


> Horrível. 200m de distância entre o gol e a arquibancada atrás... horrível.


Probably the idea is to use the current structure...


----------



## In The End (Jul 29, 2011)

Sir Costa said:


> Horrível. 200m de distância entre o gol e a arquibancada atrás... horrível.


Eu também não gosto dessa distância, mas ela está atrás de apenas uma das traves, a ideia é a mesma do Allianz Parque, é um anfiteatro;



Sangnaris said:


> Probably the idea is to use the current structure...


A ideia é semelhante ao que o Grêmio fez, o terreno é outro, já que o do Moisés Lucareli é valorizado, então ele seria envolvido na negociação, ou, vendido previamente, para a Ponte Preta poder já ter parte do novo estádio;


----------



## carambolas (Aug 7, 2018)

Nice project.

I like this theater side in a stadium. Campinas need this.




In The End said:


> *Ponte Preta*
> 
> O projeto encontra-se na fase de busca de investidores;
> Capacidade: 22.000
> Previsão do início das obras: 2021


----------



## GCBignotto (Mar 29, 2019)

In The End said:


> Eu também não gosto dessa distância, mas ela está atrás de apenas uma das traves, a ideia é a mesma do Allianz Parque, é um anfiteatro;
> 
> 
> 
> A ideia é semelhante ao que o Grêmio fez, o terreno é outro, já que o do Moisés Lucareli é valorizado, então ele seria envolvido na negociação, ou, vendido previamente, para a Ponte Preta poder já ter parte do novo estádio;


O projeto é na área em que hoje funciona o Centro de Treinamento, as margens da Rodovia Anhanguera em uma ótima localização para os torcedores da Ponte que moram em outras cidades da RMC, como eu por exemplo, pois facilitaria muito a minha ida ao estádio, quanto a parte em curva é como você disse, ele tem o intuito de ser um local de shows e eventos


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

Estádio Hailé Pinheiro (Serrinha), July 23:








https://twitter.com/goiasoficial


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

^^
July 25








https://twitter.com/goiasoficial


----------



## carambolas (Aug 7, 2018)

A necessidade de reforma do Serra Dourado vai minguando e o estádio tende a virar um fantasma. O Goias tem o projeto consolidado.
.
O Atlético Clube Goianiense tem o seu estádio resolvido e expansível nas cabeceiras:









Vila Nova tem o seu acanhado alçapão....









Todos podem usar o novo estádio Olímpico:










Vai ficar difícil o Serra Dourado voltar a ser viável para além dos grande jogos.



Ranma Saotome said:


> ^^
> July 25
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

Estádio Hailé Pinheiro (Serrinha), July 29:
















https://twitter.com/goiasoficial


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

^^
July 31








https://twitter.com/goiasoficial


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

^^
August 1








https://twitter.com/goiasoficial








https://twitter.com/wagneroliveiraf








https://twitter.com/sintesmeraldina


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

^^
August 5








https://twitter.com/Verdao_da_massa
















dyogocrosara


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

^^
August 1
































August 5
















August 7
















arenadaserrinha


----------



## carambolas (Aug 7, 2018)

Estádio dos Aflitos (~19K)


----------



## carambolas (Aug 7, 2018)

Estádio dos Aflitos | 19K

Other side view.


----------



## carambolas (Aug 7, 2018)

JUAZEIRO DO NORTE - Arena Romeiro (17,000 )

:: Project












:: Old Stadium











:: Works


----------



## carambolas (Aug 7, 2018)

Mares de Morros_XXI said:


> Anyone with updates on Atletico Mineiro new Stadium?


Here!



Ranma Saotome said:


> https://twitter.com/ArenaMRV


----------



## Gutex (Sep 24, 2010)

Mares de Morros_XXI said:


> Anyone with updates on Atletico Mineiro new Stadium?


There's a specific thread about it. It´s already under construction

BELO HORIZONTE - Arena MRV (45,414)


----------



## carambolas (Aug 7, 2018)

IMPERATRIZ - Estádio Frei Epifânio (10,100)





















Today Match Imperatriz 1 x 6 Santa Cruz


----------



## carambolas (Aug 7, 2018)

FEIRA DE SANTANA | Arena Cajueiro (4k > Up to 8K)









Associação Desportiva Bahia de Feira





































And grow Up


----------



## carambolas (Aug 7, 2018)

carambolas said:


> FEIRA DE SANTANA | Arena Cajueiro (4k > Up to 8K)
> 
> View attachment 684963
> 
> ...


----------



## casimiro93 (Dec 8, 2018)

É incrível que ainda existam vários estádios em construção no Brasil, me parece incrível porque eles já têm estádios grandes e em quantidade, mas ainda agregam mais. Você poderia me dizer quais são os estádios em construção atualmente?


----------



## In The End (Jul 29, 2011)

casimiro93 said:


> É incrível que ainda existam vários estádios em construção no Brasil, me parece incrível porque eles já têm estádios grandes e em quantidade, mas ainda agregam mais. Você poderia me dizer quais são os estádios em construção atualmente?


O Brasil tem muitos times, são muitos estados, projetos de relevância em construção no momento tem a Arena MRV, o estádio da Serrinha(Goiás) e o estádio Bento Freitas(Brasil-PEL);
Em fase de projeto, temos a nova Vila Belmiro, São Januário, Arena da Ponte Preta e Estádio Mangueirão;
Ainda é importante ressaltar que muitos grandes clubes brasileiros jogam em estádios com condições ruins, que precisam de uma renovação, uma readequação a atualidade.


----------



## carambolas (Aug 7, 2018)

CACHOEIRINHA, RS - Arena Cruzeiro (16K)









Esporte Clube Cruzeiro

Old Stadium










In 2010, Cruzeiro negotiated the area of its old stadium, Estrelão, on Avenida Protásio Alves, in Porto Alegre. With the appeal, the club paid off debts and bought an area of seven hectares in the industrial center of Cachoeirinha, in the metropolitan region of Porto Alegre, where the new stadium is being built. It will have the arena format, with 16 thousand seats, in the standards required by FIFA. (wikipedia)

The Project:





































An not too newest video from stadium






Lockroom










MainStand





















Topview










The region of site


----------



## carambolas (Aug 7, 2018)

Some game in june 2020


----------



## carambolas (Aug 7, 2018)

RECIFE - Estádio Eládio de Barros Carvalho (19,800)
AKA Estádio dos Aflitos (neighborhood at Recife City)


----------



## Edenunique (Nov 25, 2020)

Please tell me which stadiums in Brazil are currently being built or reconstructed?


----------



## gabriel campos (Jul 13, 2010)

Edenunique said:


> Please tell me which stadiums in Brazil are currently being built or reconstructed?


Arena MRV (Belo Horizonte)


















Estádio Hailé Pinheiro (Goiânia)


----------



## In The End (Jul 29, 2011)

^^
Bento Freitas









Now:


----------



## Edenunique (Nov 25, 2020)

In The End said:


> ^^
> Bento Freitas
> 
> 
> ...


When should this renovation be completed?


----------



## In The End (Jul 29, 2011)

Edenunique said:


> Quando esta renovação deve ser concluída?



A primeira fase deve ser concluída até março.
A segunda e última fase, que inclui as arquibancadas superiores e as coberturas, ainda não tem data para ser iniciada.


----------



## Edenunique (Nov 25, 2020)

gabriel campos said:


> Arena MRV (Belo Horizonte)
> 
> View attachment 786868
> 
> ...


What about the stadiums of Santos and RB? No news?


----------



## carambolas (Aug 7, 2018)

Edenunique said:


> What about the stadiums of Santos and RB? No news?


All Images about Bragantino stadium I saw are from this contest thread >> Stadia Designers Cup ★★★★★ Red Bull Bragantino

I never see one official image about this project.


----------



## carambolas (Aug 7, 2018)

Nabi Abi Chedi Stadium (~15k)

Red Bull Bragantino home ground. Today Match.











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1340715762718298120

















Bragantino x Athletico-PR: veja escalações, desfalques e arbitragem


Tudo o que você precisa saber sobre o jogo da 26ª rodada do Campeonato Brasileiro




globoesporte.globo.com


----------



## carambolas (Aug 7, 2018)

RIO DE JANEIRO - Estádio Olímpico Nilton Santos (~45k)

Botafogo x Corinthians, today match.






























__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343266198310555654


----------



## carambolas (Aug 7, 2018)

JUAZEIRO DO NORTE | Arena Romeirão (17K)


----------



## carambolas (Aug 7, 2018)

Arena Romeirão - CE


----------



## carambolas (Aug 7, 2018)

FORTALEZA - Castelão


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424455005583642627


----------



## carambolas (Aug 7, 2018)

MACEIO | Estádio Rei Pelé (15,000)


----------



## carambolas (Aug 7, 2018)

Arena Romeirão 17K - Juazeiro do Norte - CE

90% done...


----------



## carambolas (Aug 7, 2018)

Arena Romeirão - Inside views


----------



## carambolas (Aug 7, 2018)

Other one Romeirão


----------



## carambolas (Aug 7, 2018)

New Video | Romerão Arena


----------



## carambolas (Aug 7, 2018)

Today Video | Arena Romeirão


----------



## carambolas (Aug 7, 2018)

13.03.2022


----------



## carambolas (Aug 7, 2018)

Overview Arena Romeirão | Estádio Mauro Sampaio


----------



## carambolas (Aug 7, 2018)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CbQIB3quNm7/

New pictures


----------



## carambolas (Aug 7, 2018)

Yesterday video.


----------



## carambolas (Aug 7, 2018)

OLINDA - Estádio Grito da República (10,700)


----------



## carambolas (Aug 7, 2018)

JUAZEIRO DO NORTE | Arena Romeirão (17K)


----------



## carambolas (Aug 7, 2018)

JUAZEIRO DO NORTE | Arena Romeirão (17,000)
FIRST MATCH - friendly game
Seleção SUB20 Cariri 2 x 1 Seleção SUB20 Capital


----------



## _AndersonSiqueira (Aug 4, 2011)

Não entendi por quê tanto espaço entre uma cadeira e outra, isso será corrigido??


----------



## carambolas (Aug 7, 2018)

_AndersonSiqueira said:


> Não entendi por quê tanto espaço entre uma cadeira e outra, isso será corrigido??


I think it is a protocol because a COVID pandemic. I hope they instal other chairs on better moment.


----------



## carambolas (Aug 7, 2018)

SANTARÉM | Colosso do Tapajós (8,500)


----------



## carambolas (Aug 7, 2018)

Campeonato Brasileiro 2022 Série A Stadiuns


----------

